# New Zealand: First They Took Their Guns.....Now They're Removing Jesus From Their Lives



## mudwhistle

Yup......it's started.

*New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
03-30-2019
Steve Warren





Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.

The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.

_The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.

Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.

Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased. 

"It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.

"He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."

Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.

"This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."

Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.

Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.

"If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.

Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.

One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​


----------



## Penelope

Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.


----------



## Correll

mudwhistle said:


> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​





Liberal tolerance. 


We all observe Islam, but Christianity has to be purged.


----------



## SweetSue92

Penelope said:


> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.



Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?

Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.

You ever really pondered that, Penny?


----------



## cnm

I love it. Woo hoo. Should have been done years ago.


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> I love it. Woo hoo. Should have been done years ago.




Why?


----------



## cnm

SweetSue92 said:


> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?


Jesus. Rule by church lady. That's worth pondering all right.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Awwww. How sad! Christians don't get special mention in their secular government's convocation. 

Will they survive this heavy hand of oppression?


----------



## cnm

Our roots are not Judeo Christian. Tane was the first god.


----------



## SweetSue92

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
Click to expand...


the NZ minion cnm thinks this is "funny" because he thinks being a Muslim minion would only show how open-minded and tolerant he is.

This is the absolute ability toward "free-thinking" these Leftists have. Don a hijab, show how "tolerant" you are. Especially if you aren't Muslim. Laughable. I laugh, anyway


----------



## SweetSue92

cnm said:


> Our roots are not Judeo Christian. Tane was the first god.



Oh. You are Maori?


----------



## cnm

LoneLaugher said:


> Awwww. How sad! Christians don't get special mention in their secular government's convocation.
> 
> Will they survive this heavy hand of oppression?


A few portable crosses of martyrdom will no doubt be climbed.


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww. How sad! Christians don't get special mention in their secular government's convocation.
> 
> Will they survive this heavy hand of oppression?
> 
> 
> 
> A few portable crosses of martyrdom will no doubt be climbed.
Click to expand...



Why is this good in your opinion?


----------



## SweetSue92

cnm said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww. How sad! Christians don't get special mention in their secular government's convocation.
> 
> Will they survive this heavy hand of oppression?
> 
> 
> 
> A few portable crosses of martyrdom will no doubt be climbed.
Click to expand...


Hey cnm. You said "our" roots are not Christian. You said Tane was a first god. Are you Maori? Tribal and not just something you claim, you have all the creds and everything. Otherwise it's not "our". Otherwise you're just an oppressor and one whose ancestors took over tribal lands, I hope you realize.


----------



## cnm

SweetSue92 said:


> Don a hijab, show how "tolerant" you are. Especially if you aren't Muslim.


I love it. What do you have to say here, Christian church lady?


----------



## SweetSue92

cnm said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww. How sad! Christians don't get special mention in their secular government's convocation.
> 
> Will they survive this heavy hand of oppression?
> 
> 
> 
> A few portable crosses of martyrdom will no doubt be climbed.
Click to expand...


cnm were you appropriating indigenous culture when you said "our" culture is not Christian?


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don a hijab, show how "tolerant" you are. Especially if you aren't Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it. What do you have to say here, Christian church lady?
Click to expand...



Why are you not answering any questions?


----------



## mdk

I hope the Good Fund Me page I set up will provide the sufficient funds to supply the victims of this institutional oppression the fainting couches and smelling salts they so desperately need.


----------



## SweetSue92

cnm said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don a hijab, show how "tolerant" you are. Especially if you aren't Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it. What do you have to say here, Christian church lady?
Click to expand...


I'm not the one who cries about "appropriating culture". That's you 

Are you Maori?


----------



## cnm

Correll said:


> Why is this good in your opinion?


Because their are many religions in NZ. If a deity must be addressed/acclaimed, let it be in general.


----------



## cnm

mdk said:


> I hope the Good Fund Me page I set up will provide the sufficient funds to supply the victims of this institutional oppression the fainting couches and smelling salts they so desperately need.


Perhaps the lord will provide.


----------



## SweetSue92

Correll said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don a hijab, show how "tolerant" you are. Especially if you aren't Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it. What do you have to say here, Christian church lady?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you not answering any questions?
Click to expand...


Because he's obviously not Maori, yet won't admit he's not.

He's of the ancestry that actually took over Maori land and culture, and now claims that culture to dog on Christians. Horrifying. Repulsive. Oppressor!


----------



## Correll

mdk said:


> I hope the Good Fund Me page I set up will provide the sufficient funds to supply the victims of this institutional oppression the fainting couches and smelling salts they so desperately need.




It is not multiculturalism or diversity if one culture is banished from the public square.


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this good in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> Because their are many religions in NZ. If a deity must be addressed/acclaimed, let it be in general.
Click to expand...



"Deities" are generally, not general. 


Refusing to allow religious people to practice their religion in public, is a serious form of oppression.


----------



## SweetSue92

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this good in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> Because their are many religions in NZ. If a deity must be addressed/acclaimed, let it be in general.
Click to expand...


That's not what you said just a few posts ago, Big Talker. You said "our" culture is not Christian. Did you mean Maori culture, the one your ancestors oppressed and stole land from? You know, the very thing you hate America for?

Bad morning for you pal


----------



## mdk

Correll said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the Good Fund Me page I set up will provide the sufficient funds to supply the victims of this institutional oppression the fainting couches and smelling salts they so desperately need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not multiculturalism or diversity if one culture is banished from the public square.
Click to expand...


Apparently the mention of "Almighty God" wasn't sufficient recognition enough for those so desperately seeking to feel victimized.


----------



## cnm

SweetSue92 said:


> cnm were you appropriating indigenous culture when you said "our" culture is not Christian?


Appropriating culture is an American term that arises from their inability to assimilate with native culture. Maori are kind and share their culture, it is part of NZ culture. The white American paradigm is alien to these shores. Perhaps you've been able to notice the different ways cultures are addressed in the recent happenings. 

No, of course not, you cannot help but see it through white American church lady eyes, where other cultures are both inferior and competition. Well, that's your problem.


----------



## cnm

Correll said:


> Refusing to allow religious people to practice their religion in public, is a serious form of oppression.


Which is why Parliament is abandoning oppressing religions, no doubt.


----------



## SweetSue92

cnm said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cnm were you appropriating indigenous culture when you said "our" culture is not Christian?
> 
> 
> 
> Appropriating culture is an American term that arises from their inability to assimilate with native culture. Maori are kind and share their culture, it is part of NZ culture. The white American paradigm is alien to these shores. Perhaps you've been able to notice the different ways cultures are addressed in the recent happenings.
> 
> No, of course not, you cannot help but see it through white American church lady eyes, where other cultures are both inferior and competition. Well, that's your problem.
Click to expand...


They "share".....hahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhaa

Sure they do. What a wonderful Progressive you are. They "share" indeed. What choice did they have after the white settlers decided they wanted that little island for themselves? Oh, this is rich. You have no idea, I'm sure of it, how perfect your so-called "explanation" is here. 

They "share". 

This is how people explain this crap to themselves folks. "Share". Yep.


----------



## Correll

mdk said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the Good Fund Me page I set up will provide the sufficient funds to supply the victims of this institutional oppression the fainting couches and smelling salts they so desperately need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not multiculturalism or diversity if one culture is banished from the public square.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the mention of "Almighty God" wasn't sufficient recognition enough for those so desperately seeking to feel victimized.
Click to expand...



Are you attempting to claim that the article linked in the op is wrong and that the NZ government did NOT purposefully and actively attempt to purge from the public prayer any Christian references?


----------



## cnm

SweetSue92 said:


> That's not what you said just a few posts ago, Big Talker. You said "our" culture is not Christian. Did you mean Maori culture, the one your ancestors oppressed and stole land from? You know, the very thing you hate America for?
> 
> Bad morning for you pal


You could at least quote me accurately when you build your straw men, church lady.


cnm said:


> Our roots are not Judeo Christian. Tane was the first god.


----------



## SweetSue92

cnm said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what you said just a few posts ago, Big Talker. You said "our" culture is not Christian. Did you mean Maori culture, the one your ancestors oppressed and stole land from? You know, the very thing you hate America for?
> 
> Bad morning for you pal
> 
> 
> 
> You could at least quote me accurately when you build your straw men, church lady.
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our roots are not Judeo Christian. Tane was the first god.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Culture, roots, no difference. You claimed that which is not yours.


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Refusing to allow religious people to practice their religion in public, is a serious form of oppression.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why Parliament is abandoning oppressing religions, no doubt.
Click to expand...



Got it. Your excuse for banning public expressions of Christianity from the public square is that they are "oppressive".


But still, don't you feel bad about yourself knowing that you are supporting actual oppression?


----------



## SweetSue92

Correll said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Refusing to allow religious people to practice their religion in public, is a serious form of oppression.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why Parliament is abandoning oppressing religions, no doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. Your excuse for banning public expressions of Christianity from the public square is that they are "oppressive".
> 
> 
> But still, don't you feel bad about yourself knowing that you are supporting actual oppression?
Click to expand...


He doesn't because the Maori people weren't actually oppressed by white people all those years ago, see. They love to "share"! It all worked out!

Oh man.....


----------



## Cellblock2429

SSGT Bags said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Are yo really this stupid?
Click to expand...

/----/ *"Are yo really this stupid?"*
Yes she is.


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cnm were you appropriating indigenous culture when you said "our" culture is not Christian?
> 
> 
> 
> Appropriating culture is an American term that arises from their inability to assimilate with native culture. Maori are kind and share their culture, it is part of NZ culture. The white American paradigm is alien to these shores. Perhaps you've been able to notice the different ways cultures are addressed in the recent happenings.
> 
> No, of course not, you cannot help but see it through white American church lady eyes, where other cultures are both inferior and competition. Well, that's your problem.
Click to expand...




If you view Christianity as inherently oppressive, you are "seeing" it as both "inferior" and "competition" for whatever culture you see  yourself as a member of.


----------



## cnm

SweetSue92 said:


> Sure they do. What a wonderful Progressive you are. They "share" indeed. What choice did they have after the white settlers decided they wanted that little island for themselves? Oh, this is rich. You have no idea, I'm sure of it, how perfect your so-called "explanation" is here.


See? White American church lady eyes, where other cultures are not in a position to be generous.


----------



## mudwhistle

cnm said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus. Rule by church lady. That's worth pondering all right.
Click to expand...

Jesus has nothing to do with SNL.


----------



## mdk

Correll said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the Good Fund Me page I set up will provide the sufficient funds to supply the victims of this institutional oppression the fainting couches and smelling salts they so desperately need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not multiculturalism or diversity if one culture is banished from the public square.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the mention of "Almighty God" wasn't sufficient recognition enough for those so desperately seeking to feel victimized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you attempting to claim that the article linked in the op is wrong and that the NZ government did NOT purposefully and actively attempt to purge from the public prayer any Christian references?
Click to expand...


No, I am mocking the whiners laboring under the delusion that the goverment of New Zealand has removed Jesus from their lives. The only people that can remove Jesus from your life is_ you._


----------



## August West

Having a closet full of assault weapons is something Jesus talked about all the time. He was cool with mass murder.


----------



## xband

mudwhistle said:


> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​


 
The Kiwi is a flightless bird that lives in holes and eats worms. The Kiwi is the National Bird of New Zealand. hmm


----------



## Correll

mdk said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the Good Fund Me page I set up will provide the sufficient funds to supply the victims of this institutional oppression the fainting couches and smelling salts they so desperately need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not multiculturalism or diversity if one culture is banished from the public square.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the mention of "Almighty God" wasn't sufficient recognition enough for those so desperately seeking to feel victimized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you attempting to claim that the article linked in the op is wrong and that the NZ government did NOT purposefully and actively attempt to purge from the public prayer any Christian references?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am mocking the whiners laboring under the delusion that the goverment of New Zealand has removed Jesus from their lives. The only people that can remove Jesus from your life is_ you._
Click to expand...




I saw no one in the OP make that claim. 


The op was full of people discussing the removal of Christianity from a public prayer.


----------



## SweetSue92

cnm said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they do. What a wonderful Progressive you are. They "share" indeed. What choice did they have after the white settlers decided they wanted that little island for themselves? Oh, this is rich. You have no idea, I'm sure of it, how perfect your so-called "explanation" is here.
> 
> 
> 
> See? White American church lady eyes, where other cultures are not in a position to be generous.
Click to expand...


It's not about being "generous". It's about you saying crap that's totally antithetical to your Progressive cred, which is hilarious.

"Share". That's a good one. You're too much.


----------



## mdk

Correll said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the Good Fund Me page I set up will provide the sufficient funds to supply the victims of this institutional oppression the fainting couches and smelling salts they so desperately need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not multiculturalism or diversity if one culture is banished from the public square.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the mention of "Almighty God" wasn't sufficient recognition enough for those so desperately seeking to feel victimized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you attempting to claim that the article linked in the op is wrong and that the NZ government did NOT purposefully and actively attempt to purge from the public prayer any Christian references?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am mocking the whiners laboring under the delusion that the goverment of New Zealand has removed Jesus from their lives. The only people that can remove Jesus from your life is_ you._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw no one in the OP make that claim.
> 
> 
> The op was full of people discussing the removal of Christianity from a public prayer.
Click to expand...


Did you not read the title of the thread that brought you here?


----------



## mudwhistle

August West said:


> Having a closet full of assault weapons is something Jesus talked about all the time. He was cool with mass murder.


I don't think you understand the problem. 
But this is not a surprise. 
Maybe some day you'll understand once it's too late....


----------



## Lysistrata

There is a great problem with public prayer. It has come to be almost necessarily sectarian, causing rifts in the community and fostering disrespect.. Why can't participants in government functions pray before the formal agenda commences? What is stopping them?

So the Kiwis, as a diverse people, observed the Muslim call to prayer as part of a national memorial. It was done to show support and sympathy for a Kiwi community that had suffered a horrific crime and loss due to religious bigotry. While some group of Christians may have not wanted to observe, I bet many more Christian Kiwis did. It was great to see the videos of diverse New Zealanders turning out to perform memorial hakas in honor of the victims, even a black-clad motorcycle club.

BTW: contrary to the header, no one is "Removing Jesus" from any Christian's life. I'm sure that Christians have many churches in NZ and that no one is interfering with their practice of their faith.


----------



## mudwhistle

xband said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kiwi is a flightless bird who lives in holes and eats worms.
Click to expand...

Interesting. Thanks for the info.


----------



## cnm

SweetSue92 said:


> Culture, roots, no difference. You claimed that which is not yours.


You are looking through American eyes, which saw you despise your first peoples. You can't understand how it can be different. Here is an example that US eyes might find easier to identify with, the NZ army identifies as its own tribe, _Ngāti Tūmatauenga_ (_Tribe of the War God_). That would never ever happen in the US, would it. Nor would this.
That's because you don't respect your natives and you think they have no _mana_.


----------



## Correll

mdk said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not multiculturalism or diversity if one culture is banished from the public square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the mention of "Almighty God" wasn't sufficient recognition enough for those so desperately seeking to feel victimized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you attempting to claim that the article linked in the op is wrong and that the NZ government did NOT purposefully and actively attempt to purge from the public prayer any Christian references?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am mocking the whiners laboring under the delusion that the goverment of New Zealand has removed Jesus from their lives. The only people that can remove Jesus from your life is_ you._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw no one in the OP make that claim.
> 
> 
> The op was full of people discussing the removal of Christianity from a public prayer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you not read the title of the thread that brought you here?
Click to expand...




Ah, so your point was not aimed at the actual issue, but at the person presenting the issue, got it.


So, what do you think of that actions of the New Zealand government in purging Christian references from a public prayer?


----------



## August West

cnm said:


> Our roots are not Judeo Christian. Tane was the first god.


Was Tane orange too?


----------



## cnm

Correll said:


> But still, don't you feel bad about yourself knowing that you are supporting actual oppression?


 Christian paranoia cannot see itself objectively.


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Culture, roots, no difference. You claimed that which is not yours.
> 
> 
> 
> You are looking through American eyes, which saw you despise your first peoples. You can't understand how it can be different. Here is an example that US eyes might find easier to identify with, the NZ army identifies as its own tribe, _Ngāti Tūmatauenga_ (_Tribe of the War God_). That would never ever happen in the US, would it. Nor would this.
> That's because you don't respect your natives and you think they have no _mana_.
Click to expand...




Americans don't despise the Indians. Why do you think that we so often name our shit, such as sports teams, or cities after them or their words?


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> But still, don't you feel bad about yourself knowing that you are supporting actual oppression?
> 
> 
> 
> Christian paranoia cannot see itself objectively.
Click to expand...



But liberal secular paranoia can?


----------



## cnm

Lysistrata said:


> BTW: contrary to the header, no one is "Removing Jesus" from any Christian's life. I'm sure that Christians have many churches in NZ and that no one is interfering with their practice of their faith.


Now now, how will a suitably victimised narrative be maintained if you go around talking like that.


----------



## cnm

Correll said:


> So, what do you think of that actions of the New Zealand government in purging Christian references from a public prayer?


Egalitarian.


----------



## Pilot1

I am not a religious person, but Secular Progressives are ruining society.  They worship the STATE, which is a collection of flawed human beings that just want power, and to control you.  They don't worship a higher power, nor the idea of one.  This is the basis of Totalitarianism.


----------



## cnm

Correll said:


> Americans don't despise the Indians.


Yeah yeah. 'Pocahontas' is a term of respect, fer shure.


----------



## SweetSue92

cnm said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Culture, roots, no difference. You claimed that which is not yours.
> 
> 
> 
> You are looking through American eyes, which saw you despise your first peoples. You can't understand how it can be different. Here is an example that US eyes might find easier to identify with, the NZ army identifies as its own tribe, _Ngāti Tūmatauenga_ (_Tribe of the War God_). That would never ever happen in the US, would it. Nor would this.
> That's because you don't respect your natives and you think they have no _mana_.
Click to expand...


No, YOU don't understand. 

You did the very same thing to your tribes that we did to ours.  Your white people came in and claimed the land for themselves. Now, you think you are somehow better than us because you have "assimilated" better. The indigenous people "share", see, so okay.

You ASSUME we despise our native people because you, frankly, are a close-minded person who is probably not too bright. And there it is. We do not "despise our native population" but see it as it is. What happened to our native population is awful for the most part, and a dark stain on our history. We cannot go back and change it. Not by any kind of pomp and circumstance. Not by telling ourselves they're happy to "share". Not by pretending their culture is ours. Not by anything. The best we can do is  move forward.

Progressive are really into pretty fairy tales though. We know this.


----------



## mudwhistle

Lysistrata said:


> There is a great problem with public prayer. It has come to be almost necessarily sectarian, causing rifts in the community and fostering disrespect.. Why can't participants in government functions pray before the formal agenda commences? What is stopping them?
> 
> So the Kiwis, as a diverse people, observed the Muslim call to prayer as part of a national memorial. It was done to show support and sympathy for a Kiwi community that had suffered a horrific crime and loss due to religious bigotry. While some group of Christians may have not wanted to observe, I bet many more Christian Kiwis did. It was great to see the videos of diverse New Zealanders turning out to perform memorial hakas in honor of the victims, even a black-clad motorcycle club.
> 
> BTW: contrary to the header, no one is "Removing Jesus" from any Christian's life. I'm sure that Christians have many churches in NZ and that no one is interfering with their practice of their faith.


Liar.
Removing references of Jesus in any form only leads to further persecution down the road.
First they forced people to adhere to the Muslim call to prayer.....then they start removing Jesus.
Next they will be forced to pay an Islamic tax and anyone who can't or won't will be executed.
I'm not making this shit up......because it's what they've done everywhere they gained control.
Only an idiot ignores this fact of Islamic expansion.


----------



## cnm

August West said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our roots are not Judeo Christian. Tane was the first god.
> 
> 
> 
> Was Tane orange too?
Click to expand...

That one went over my head.


----------



## SweetSue92

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't despise the Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah. 'Pocahontas' is a term of respect, fer shure.
Click to expand...


Trump uses that for a woman who TOOK ON A FAKE IDENTITY, not for a real native American. 

WOW


----------



## FJO

mudwhistle said:


> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​



There is no truth to the rumor that the government has plans to change Christchurch to Mohammedmosque.


----------



## cnm

SweetSue92 said:


> And there it is. We do not "despise our native population" but see it as it is.


Yeah, no contempt there, no way.


----------



## cnm

SweetSue92 said:


> Trump uses that for a woman who TOOK ON A FAKE IDENTITY, not for a real native American.


You mean he didn't try to disparage with an Indian name? You can't even see it, can you?


----------



## SweetSue92

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't despise the Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah. 'Pocahontas' is a term of respect, fer shure.
Click to expand...


You realize you really operate as the Church Lady here?

"If only you backward Americans worshiped your natives like we do, with pomp and circumstance, then you would be ENLIGHTENED and GOOD like we are." (snivel and snort)

modern Leftists are NOTHING is not moralizing, sneering Church Ladies


----------



## mdk

Correll said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the mention of "Almighty God" wasn't sufficient recognition enough for those so desperately seeking to feel victimized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you attempting to claim that the article linked in the op is wrong and that the NZ government did NOT purposefully and actively attempt to purge from the public prayer any Christian references?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am mocking the whiners laboring under the delusion that the goverment of New Zealand has removed Jesus from their lives. The only people that can remove Jesus from your life is_ you._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw no one in the OP make that claim.
> 
> 
> The op was full of people discussing the removal of Christianity from a public prayer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you not read the title of the thread that brought you here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so your point was not aimed at the actual issue, but at the person presenting the issue, got it.
> 
> 
> So, what do you think of that actions of the New Zealand government in purging Christian references from a public prayer?
Click to expand...


My points are that some people are making a mountain out of molehill in a lame attempt to feel oppressed and that only *you* have the power to remove Jesus from your life, not the goverment. For some, the usage of "Almighty God" in a convocation is an act of oppression.


----------



## cnm

But anyway, we are a secular nation, this is long overdue.


----------



## SweetSue92

cnm said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is. We do not "despise our native population" but see it as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no contempt there, no way.
Click to expand...


You worship them to attempt to make up for how you wronged them. Then, you project all that wrong on America, who does NOT worship their natives with pomp and circumstance like you wonderful, enlightened NZ do

It's just a difference in culture you don't understand, cnm. Accept it.


----------



## cnm

mdk said:


> For some, the usage of "Almighty God" in a convocation is an act of oppression.


I agree it has no place in Parliament.


----------



## LoneLaugher

The choice is simple in a nation that is tolerant of all religions. Either remove any reference to a particular religion in official government practices or include reference to ALL religions in official government practices.

People who believe that they are intelligent tell us that they are oppressed when such official government practices don't specifically mention their deity of choice.

The same person doesn't feel that people who have different chosen deities don't get mention are being oppressed. 

That's different.

Morons.


----------



## mudwhistle

FJO said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no truth to the rumor that the government has plans to change Christchurch to Mohammedmosque.
Click to expand...

It's not a rumor. It's written in the Koran. 
All "Good Muslims" desire total world domination.


----------



## SweetSue92

cnm said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is. We do not "despise our native population" but see it as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no contempt there, no way.
Click to expand...


That's not contempt. Refusing to worship people does not mean you hold them in contempt.

I know that busts up your progressive mind


----------



## LoneLaugher

Pilot1 said:


> I am not a religious person, but Secular Progressives are ruining society.  They worship the STATE, which is a collection of flawed human beings that just want power, and to control you.  They don't worship a higher power, nor the idea of one.  This is the basis of Totalitarianism.



No, you aren't a religious person. You just think we should all worship a higher power. 

That's perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't despise the Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah. 'Pocahontas' is a term of respect, fer shure.
Click to expand...



Yep.

Atlanta Braves - Wikipedia


The "Braves" name, which was first used in 1912, originates from a term for a Native American warrior. They are nicknamed"the _Bravos_", and often referred to as "America's Team" in reference to the team's games being broadcast on the nationally available TBS from the 1970s until 2007, giving the team a nationwide fan base.


----------



## cnm

SweetSue92 said:


> Then, you project all that wrong on America, who does NOT worship their natives with pomp and circumstance like you wonderful, enlightened NZ do


On a thread in which I often participate here, right wingers use the fact that a poster taught on a reservation and had an Indian wife as an insult. That is hardly projection on my part.


----------



## Correll

mdk said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you attempting to claim that the article linked in the op is wrong and that the NZ government did NOT purposefully and actively attempt to purge from the public prayer any Christian references?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am mocking the whiners laboring under the delusion that the goverment of New Zealand has removed Jesus from their lives. The only people that can remove Jesus from your life is_ you._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw no one in the OP make that claim.
> 
> 
> The op was full of people discussing the removal of Christianity from a public prayer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you not read the title of the thread that brought you here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so your point was not aimed at the actual issue, but at the person presenting the issue, got it.
> 
> 
> So, what do you think of that actions of the New Zealand government in purging Christian references from a public prayer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My points are that some people are making a mountain out of molehill in a lame attempt to feel oppressed and that only *you* have the power to remove Jesus from your life, not the goverment. For some, the usage of "Almighty God" in a convocation is an act of oppression.
Click to expand...



The point of the OP, is that a liberal and progressive government is expressing multiculturalism and tolerance by purging references to the traditional religious culture of the nation. 


That hypocrisy combined with power, is a real issue, especially as we see the same blindness and willingness to use power in our own land(s).


----------



## cnm

I'm starting to think YHWH must be a pretty puny god if he needs this much protection from mere mortals.


----------



## mudwhistle

cnm said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump uses that for a woman who TOOK ON A FAKE IDENTITY, not for a real native American.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he didn't try to disparage with an Indian name? You can't even see it, can you?
Click to expand...

Yeah....how dare Trump make fun of a complete fake who is constantly critical of his policies and makes up shit about his character.


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> But anyway, we are a secular nation, this is long overdue.





Yep. Christians were tolerant of you secular people when you were the minority, and now that you have grown, you repay them by oppressing them.


A lesson for the ages. I wonder what future people will learn from that one.


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> I'm starting to think YHWH must be a pretty puny god if he needs this much protection from mere mortals.




Wow. That was not very inclusive. Or tolerant. Or diversity.


----------



## Pilot1

JoeMoma said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253066
> 
> 
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
Click to expand...




Fort Fun Indiana said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of opinion, very little facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Then name one and argue against it.
Click to expand...




BluesLegend said:


> Since we have 150 years of cheap oil and gas and 400 years of cheap coal reserves all you planet huggers just deal with reality, fossil fuels are here to stay.





OldLady said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to fuck with the 2nd Amendment...….we have a right to own guns...….focus on executing criminals not citizens..
> 
> 
> 
> Judge blocks California's ban on high-capacity magazines over 2nd Amendment concerns
> 
> 
> and for those of you trying....he's what you need to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a "magazine" is?  Why are you whining about not being able to bear arms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do, but democrats apparently dont...…
> 
> 
> My question, is why do you not want people to defend themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need high capacity magazines to defend yourself?  If so, you are either in the wrong profession or you need to move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? So what capacity do you need to defend yourself? (these are my favorite questions, lets see how much she really thinks)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is in a standard magazine?  I know it depends on the gun, but isn't it about five with one in the chamber?
Click to expand...




LoneLaugher said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a religious person, but Secular Progressives are ruining society.  They worship the STATE, which is a collection of flawed human beings that just want power, and to control you.  They don't worship a higher power, nor the idea of one.  This is the basis of Totalitarianism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you aren't a religious person. You just think we should all worship a higher power.
> 
> That's perfectly reasonable.
Click to expand...


No.  I just don't think people should worship the STATE which is what Progressives do.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Pilot1 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253066
> 
> 
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of opinion, very little facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then name one and argue against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since we have 150 years of cheap oil and gas and 400 years of cheap coal reserves all you planet huggers just deal with reality, fossil fuels are here to stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a "magazine" is?  Why are you whining about not being able to bear arms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do, but democrats apparently dont...…
> 
> 
> My question, is why do you not want people to defend themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need high capacity magazines to defend yourself?  If so, you are either in the wrong profession or you need to move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? So what capacity do you need to defend yourself? (these are my favorite questions, lets see how much she really thinks)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is in a standard magazine?  I know it depends on the gun, but isn't it about five with one in the chamber?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a religious person, but Secular Progressives are ruining society.  They worship the STATE, which is a collection of flawed human beings that just want power, and to control you.  They don't worship a higher power, nor the idea of one.  This is the basis of Totalitarianism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you aren't a religious person. You just think we should all worship a higher power.
> 
> That's perfectly reasonable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I just don't think people should worship the STATE which is what Progressives do.
Click to expand...


Wrong. That's you making shot up and stating it as a fact.

Intelligent, grounded people do not worship anything. That's where you go wrong. We avoid that shit like the plague.


----------



## cnm

Correll said:


> The point of the OP, is that a liberal and progressive government is expressing multiculturalism and tolerance by purging references to the traditional religious culture of the nation.


Not before time.

_According to details of the 2013 census released recently, Christians now only make up approximately 47% of the four million-strong population who gave details of their religion (1.93 million people), dropping from 56% in 2006 (2.03 million).
https://www.christiantoday.com_​


----------



## impuretrash

LoneLaugher said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253066
> 
> 
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of opinion, very little facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then name one and argue against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since we have 150 years of cheap oil and gas and 400 years of cheap coal reserves all you planet huggers just deal with reality, fossil fuels are here to stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do, but democrats apparently dont...…
> 
> 
> My question, is why do you not want people to defend themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need high capacity magazines to defend yourself?  If so, you are either in the wrong profession or you need to move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? So what capacity do you need to defend yourself? (these are my favorite questions, lets see how much she really thinks)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is in a standard magazine?  I know it depends on the gun, but isn't it about five with one in the chamber?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a religious person, but Secular Progressives are ruining society.  They worship the STATE, which is a collection of flawed human beings that just want power, and to control you.  They don't worship a higher power, nor the idea of one.  This is the basis of Totalitarianism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you aren't a religious person. You just think we should all worship a higher power.
> 
> That's perfectly reasonable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I just don't think people should worship the STATE which is what Progressives do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. That's you making shot up and stating it as a fact.
> 
> Intelligent, grounded people do not worship anything. That's where you go wrong. We avoid that shit like the plague.
Click to expand...


Says a fervent devotee of the *Sacred Official Narrative*.


----------



## cnm

mudwhistle said:


> how dare Trump make fun of a complete fake who is constantly critical of his policies and makes up shit about his character.


The point is Trump used an Indian name as a derisory insult.


----------



## mdk

Correll said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am mocking the whiners laboring under the delusion that the goverment of New Zealand has removed Jesus from their lives. The only people that can remove Jesus from your life is_ you._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw no one in the OP make that claim.
> 
> 
> The op was full of people discussing the removal of Christianity from a public prayer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you not read the title of the thread that brought you here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so your point was not aimed at the actual issue, but at the person presenting the issue, got it.
> 
> 
> So, what do you think of that actions of the New Zealand government in purging Christian references from a public prayer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My points are that some people are making a mountain out of molehill in a lame attempt to feel oppressed and that only *you* have the power to remove Jesus from your life, not the goverment. For some, the usage of "Almighty God" in a convocation is an act of oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point of the OP, is that a liberal and progressive government is expressing multiculturalism and tolerance by purging references to the traditional religious culture of the nation.
> 
> 
> That hypocrisy combined with power, is a real issue, especially as we see the same blindness and willingness to use power in our own land(s).
Click to expand...


Nothing says a purge of religious culture like a mention of "Almighty God" in a convocation. lol.  With that, I'll leave you to wallow in your persecution complex.


----------



## cnm

Correll said:


> Yep. Christians were tolerant of you secular people when you were the minority, and now that you have grown, you repay them by oppressing them.


Oppression is keeping god non specific? Ow ow, look at me being oppressed. Ow ow ow.


----------



## OODA_Loop

Sheep passing laws to try and pacify the wolves.


----------



## Lysistrata

Pilot1 said:


> I am not a religious person, but Secular Progressives are ruining society.  They worship the STATE, which is a collection of flawed human beings that just want power, and to control you.  They don't worship a higher power, nor the idea of one.  This is the basis of Totalitarianism.



Sorry, but the clerics who lead these various religious groups are also a collection of flawed human beings who want power and control over others. No difference just because they get fancy hats or collars or titles.They don't have any more knowledge of "a higher power" than anyone else does. No was has a red telephone to any higher authority.

The idea of worshiping the "state" is ridiculous. Do you think that anyone would "worship" the likes of the orange whore? pigpence? abbot?


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point of the OP, is that a liberal and progressive government is expressing multiculturalism and tolerance by purging references to the traditional religious culture of the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Not before time.
> 
> _According to details of the 2013 census released recently, Christians now only make up approximately 47% of the four million-strong population who gave details of their religion (1.93 million people), dropping from 56% in 2006 (2.03 million).
> https://www.christiantoday.com_​
Click to expand...



What is your point with that fact?


----------



## cnm

I get it. He must mean secular progressives worship the Deep State.


----------



## Correll

mdk said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw no one in the OP make that claim.
> 
> 
> The op was full of people discussing the removal of Christianity from a public prayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not read the title of the thread that brought you here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so your point was not aimed at the actual issue, but at the person presenting the issue, got it.
> 
> 
> So, what do you think of that actions of the New Zealand government in purging Christian references from a public prayer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My points are that some people are making a mountain out of molehill in a lame attempt to feel oppressed and that only *you* have the power to remove Jesus from your life, not the goverment. For some, the usage of "Almighty God" in a convocation is an act of oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point of the OP, is that a liberal and progressive government is expressing multiculturalism and tolerance by purging references to the traditional religious culture of the nation.
> 
> 
> That hypocrisy combined with power, is a real issue, especially as we see the same blindness and willingness to use power in our own land(s).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing says a purge of religious culture like a mention of "Almighty God" in a convocation. lol.  With that, I'll leave you to wallow in your persecution complex.
Click to expand...





Can't even bring yourself to say Christian.


----------



## mudwhistle

cnm said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> how dare Trump make fun of a complete fake who is constantly critical of his policies and makes up shit about his character.
> 
> 
> 
> The point is Trump used an Indian name as a derisory insult.
Click to expand...

So what. 
Are you claiming that words are illegal?
Are you claiming that your bullshit sacred cows are unmentionable now?


----------



## cnm

Correll said:


> What is your point with that fact?


A minority of Christians have been prevented from oppressing the rest of the population.


----------



## cnm

mudwhistle said:


> So what.


It goes to my point Americans despise first peoples, which is demonstrated by use of their names as insults.


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Christians were tolerant of you secular people when you were the minority, and now that you have grown, you repay them by oppressing them.
> 
> 
> 
> Oppression is keeping god non specific? Ow ow, look at me being oppressed. Ow ow ow.
Click to expand...



Are you seriously pretending that you lefties are going to stop with this? 

lol. NO ONE believes that, especially not you.


----------



## mdk

Correll said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not read the title of the thread that brought you here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so your point was not aimed at the actual issue, but at the person presenting the issue, got it.
> 
> 
> So, what do you think of that actions of the New Zealand government in purging Christian references from a public prayer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My points are that some people are making a mountain out of molehill in a lame attempt to feel oppressed and that only *you* have the power to remove Jesus from your life, not the goverment. For some, the usage of "Almighty God" in a convocation is an act of oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point of the OP, is that a liberal and progressive government is expressing multiculturalism and tolerance by purging references to the traditional religious culture of the nation.
> 
> 
> That hypocrisy combined with power, is a real issue, especially as we see the same blindness and willingness to use power in our own land(s).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing says a purge of religious culture like a mention of "Almighty God" in a convocation. lol.  With that, I'll leave you to wallow in your persecution complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't even bring yourself to say Christian.
Click to expand...


I am sorry if that somehow oppressed you.


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your point with that fact?
> 
> 
> 
> A minority of Christians have been prevented from oppressing the rest of the population.
Click to expand...



Oh, so having to hear, or truly as almost no one would hear it, NOT hear, a reference to Christianity is a public prayer, 


that is a from of oppression to you?



Ow, ow, ow, look at me, I'm being oppressed, ow ow ow.


----------



## Cellblock2429

mdk said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the Good Fund Me page I set up will provide the sufficient funds to supply the victims of this institutional oppression the fainting couches and smelling salts they so desperately need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not multiculturalism or diversity if one culture is banished from the public square.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the mention of "Almighty God" wasn't sufficient recognition enough for those so desperately seeking to feel victimized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you attempting to claim that the article linked in the op is wrong and that the NZ government did NOT purposefully and actively attempt to purge from the public prayer any Christian references?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am mocking the whiners laboring under the delusion that the goverment of New Zealand has removed Jesus from their lives. The only people that can remove Jesus from your life is_ you._
Click to expand...

/---/ The next generation will think Almighty God is some sort of pejorative


----------



## Penelope

SSGT Bags said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Are yo really this stupid?
Click to expand...


I call that smart.


----------



## mdk

Cellblock2429 said:


> /---/ The next generation will think Almighty God is some sort of pejorative



Anyone that would is retarded.


----------



## mudwhistle

cnm said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what.
> 
> 
> 
> It goes to my point Americans despise first peoples, which is demonstrated by use of their names as insults.
Click to expand...

No. I think you need to go to a library and read something about American history without all of the commie propaganda interference. 
What you're doing is actually oppression.
We aren't allowed to think or talk in a manner you find unsuitable. 
And if we don't cow-tow to your will, are you gonna force us in some way?
You know that's textbook fascism. 
This is supposed to be a free society, which means you are allowed to think and believe what you choose. 
You can't tell people what to think or believe. 

Am I being clear?


----------



## Correll

mdk said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so your point was not aimed at the actual issue, but at the person presenting the issue, got it.
> 
> 
> So, what do you think of that actions of the New Zealand government in purging Christian references from a public prayer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My points are that some people are making a mountain out of molehill in a lame attempt to feel oppressed and that only *you* have the power to remove Jesus from your life, not the goverment. For some, the usage of "Almighty God" in a convocation is an act of oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point of the OP, is that a liberal and progressive government is expressing multiculturalism and tolerance by purging references to the traditional religious culture of the nation.
> 
> 
> That hypocrisy combined with power, is a real issue, especially as we see the same blindness and willingness to use power in our own land(s).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing says a purge of religious culture like a mention of "Almighty God" in a convocation. lol.  With that, I'll leave you to wallow in your persecution complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't even bring yourself to say Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sorry if that somehow oppressed you.
Click to expand...



It just shows the intolerance of the Left and what we can expect in the future as we transition to a minority majority nation.


----------



## Pilot1

Progressives (Democrats) look to forced government programs as a fix for everything,  They certainly do "worship" the state.  With that bigger government comes more CONTROL of the populace.,  So, essentially they are putting the State in control of their lives (and yours) because they don't trust themselves.  Pure projection.  Insecurity and distrust in one's own character is the basis for the Progressive movement.


----------



## Penelope

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
Click to expand...


I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.


----------



## mudwhistle

Pilot1 said:


> Progressives (Democrats) look to forced government programs as a fix for everything,  They certainly do "worship" the state.  With that bigger government comes more CONTROL of the populace.,  So, essentially they are putting the State in control of their lives (and yours) because they don't trust themselves.  Pure projection.  Insecurity and distrust in one's own character is the basis for the Progressive movement.


People that know their ideas are bad have to force others to do what they want.


----------



## SweetSue92

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
Click to expand...


You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.


----------



## FJO

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
Click to expand...


Muslims are receiving special privileges and protections provided by all levels of government.

Too bad the Founding Fathers could not foresee what we are experiencing with the growing poisonous expansion of Islam.

If they had they would have seen the need for separation of mosque and state.


----------



## Cellblock2429

mdk said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /---/ The next generation will think Almighty God is some sort of pejorative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that would is retarded.
Click to expand...

/---/ It's how the Progs slowly take over our culture, one generation at a time.


----------



## Penelope

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
Click to expand...


Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.  

I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.


----------



## Penelope

FJO said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims are receiving special privileges and protections provided by all levels of government.
> 
> Too bad the Founding Fathers could not foresee what we are experiencing with the growing poisonous expansion of Islam.
> 
> If they had they would have seen the need for separation of mosque and state.
Click to expand...


Actually its the Jews who want to run things in the US.  Also the true Torah Jews are the real Jews and most Christians sects are nothing like them, except perhaps the Evangelicals(most of them just pretend to be to get money aka the TV preachers )


----------



## Lysistrata

cnm said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Culture, roots, no difference. You claimed that which is not yours.
> 
> 
> 
> You are looking through American eyes, which saw you despise your first peoples. You can't understand how it can be different. Here is an example that US eyes might find easier to identify with, the NZ army identifies as its own tribe, _Ngāti Tūmatauenga_ (_Tribe of the War God_). That would never ever happen in the US, would it. Nor would this.
> That's because you don't respect your natives and you think they have no _mana_.
Click to expand...

Thank you from an American.Tremendous!


----------



## Penelope

The Christian right are the most ungodly people that there are.


----------



## pismoe

aw , its 'new zealand' , sounds like they are getting what they deserve .   They'll be better off in the future under 'shariah' and 'mo' as thing change .    Women in particular will be very happy .


----------



## anynameyouwish

mudwhistle said:


> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​




Apparently New Zealand is a SECULAR country/government.  They NEVER had a formal religion.  And they kept a vague reference to "god" (as in any god) in the prayer. The removal of jesus was merely to make the prayer more inclusive for ALL New Zealanders .


----------



## pismoe

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------   i thought that this was happening in 'new zealand' .   What does this have to do with your faulty reading of the the USA Constitution .  [and it was a letter to the Danbury Baptists and not the USA Constitution wasn't it Penny] ??


----------



## Aletheia4u

mudwhistle said:


> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​


They only likes it, when it fits into their own ideology or the Globalist's agendas.

.


----------



## Lysistrata

Penelope said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims are receiving special privileges and protections provided by all levels of government.
> 
> Too bad the Founding Fathers could not foresee what we are experiencing with the growing poisonous expansion of Islam.
> 
> If they had they would have seen the need for separation of mosque and state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually its the Jews who want to run things in the US.  Also the true Torah Jews are the real Jews and most Christians sects are nothing like them, except perhaps the Evangelicals(most of them just pretend to be to get money aka the TV preachers )
Click to expand...


I don't think the Jews have anything to do with wanting to run everything. I haven't seen them trying to shoulder their way into the personal lives of other Americans. I think that the Evangelicals are pure poison, though. I think that the evangelicals want to establish a theocracy run by their garbage clergy. They are dangerous.


----------



## Pilot1

New Zealand is going full Commie/Progressive.  Their Prime Minister is a text book, knee jerk. Liberal.  They, like American Progressives, practice INCLUSION by EXCLUDING things they don't like, and alienating people.


----------



## SweetSue92

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
Click to expand...


Freedom of religion in the Constitution means the freedom to practice your religion, and that the State does not have an established State Religion. It does NOT mean that "in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned". You made that up.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Pilot1 said:


> New Zealand is going full Commie/Progressive.  Their Prime Minister is a text book, knee jerk. Liberal.  They, like American Progressives, practice INCLUSION by EXCLUDING things they don't like, and alienating people.



"They, like American Progressives, practice INCLUSION by EXCLUDING things they don't like, and alienating people."

Just like evangelical christians and conservative republicans!


----------



## Cellblock2429

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
Click to expand...

/----/ Ahhh another misinformed Libtard Moonbat. From the guy who created the concept, Thomas Jefferson. 
Separation Of Church And State
Because of the very common usage of the "separation of church and state phrase," *most people incorrectly think the phrase is in the constitution. *The phrase "wall of separation between the church and the state" was originally coined by Thomas Jefferson in a letter to the Danbury Baptists on January 1, 1802. His purpose in this letter was to assuage the fears of the Danbury, Connecticut Baptists, and so he told them that this wall had been erected to protect them. *The metaphor was used exclusively to keep the state out of the church's business, not to keep the church out of the state's business. *


----------



## bodecea

SSGT Bags said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Are yo really this stupid?
Click to expand...

What?   You didn't know there were other religions?


----------



## anynameyouwish

Cellblock2429 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Ahhh another misinformed Libtard Moonbat. From the guy who created the concept, Thomas Jefferson.
> Separation Of Church And State
> Because of the very common usage of the "separation of church and state phrase," *most people incorrectly think the phrase is in the constitution. *The phrase "wall of separation between the church and the state" was originally coined by Thomas Jefferson in a letter to the Danbury Baptists on January 1, 1802. His purpose in this letter was to assuage the fears of the Danbury, Connecticut Baptists, and so he told them that this wall had been erected to protect them. *The metaphor was used exclusively to keep the state out of the church's business, not to keep the church out of the state's business. *
Click to expand...


"America IS a christian nation"  is also NOT in any official government document.

Our government is secular and all religions (and non-believers)have the same rights.


----------



## pismoe

anynameyouwish said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently New Zealand is a SECULAR country/government.  They NEVER had a formal religion.  And they kept a vague reference to "god" (as in any god) in the prayer. The removal of jesus was merely to make the prayer more inclusive for ALL New Zealanders .
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------   the purpose of the removal of the name was purposely done as a Poke in the EYE to Christians   AnyN .


----------



## Rustic

mudwhistle said:


> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​


Lol
Let them replace it with this...

20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.


----------



## Cellblock2429

anynameyouwish said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Ahhh another misinformed Libtard Moonbat. From the guy who created the concept, Thomas Jefferson.
> Separation Of Church And State
> Because of the very common usage of the "separation of church and state phrase," *most people incorrectly think the phrase is in the constitution. *The phrase "wall of separation between the church and the state" was originally coined by Thomas Jefferson in a letter to the Danbury Baptists on January 1, 1802. His purpose in this letter was to assuage the fears of the Danbury, Connecticut Baptists, and so he told them that this wall had been erected to protect them. *The metaphor was used exclusively to keep the state out of the church's business, not to keep the church out of the state's business. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "America IS a christian nation"  is also NOT in any official government document.
> 
> Our government is secular and all religions (and non-believers)have the same rights.
Click to expand...

/----/ Proof That America Was Founded As A Christian Nation – International Cops for Christ
*Proof That America Was Founded As A Christian Nation*


America was founded on three documents: The Declaration of Independence; The Paris Peace Treaty of 1783, and the Constitution. These documents give conclusive proof that America is a Christian nation. One does not need a law degree or a degree in history to grasp this truth. It is obvious to anyone who does not have an agenda. Let us review the documents and show this proof.

Declaration of Independence: Click to read

The Declaration has many references to God throughout the document. The most famous one is that men are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights.

“We hold these Truths to be self-evident, that all Men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness”


----------



## Rustic

Penelope said:


> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.


Lol
Christianity is not a religion, it’s a faith...
You fucking retard


----------



## pismoe

And , How long has the reference to Jesus been in the 'new zealands' Parlimentary Prayer .    I suspect that the Jesus Reference has been there since the beginning of 'new zealand' .  ---   Anger as Jesus reference removed from New Zealand parliamentary prayer  ---


----------



## Rustic

Lysistrata said:


> There is a great problem with public prayer. It has come to be almost necessarily sectarian, causing rifts in the community and fostering disrespect.. Why can't participants in government functions pray before the formal agenda commences? What is stopping them?
> 
> So the Kiwis, as a diverse people, observed the Muslim call to prayer as part of a national memorial. It was done to show support and sympathy for a Kiwi community that had suffered a horrific crime and loss due to religious bigotry. While some group of Christians may have not wanted to observe, I bet many more Christian Kiwis did. It was great to see the videos of diverse New Zealanders turning out to perform memorial hakas in honor of the victims, even a black-clad motorcycle club.
> 
> BTW: contrary to the header, no one is "Removing Jesus" from any Christian's life. I'm sure that Christians have many churches in NZ and that no one is interfering with their practice of their faith.


Lol
You’re obviously clueless


----------



## whoisit

bodecea said:


> SSGT Bags said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Are yo really this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?   You didn't know there were other religions?
Click to expand...


Well Bo, long time no see, whats its been a least 10 years since DA? Anyway see you went all the way lefty. 
  Only two on here I see from years past is Judy and Snout.


----------



## Rustic

cnm said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what.
> 
> 
> 
> It goes to my point Americans despise first peoples, which is demonstrated by use of their names as insults.
Click to expand...

Lol
Poor snowflake


----------



## Rustic

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
Click to expand...

Lol
Where in the Constitution doesn’t say separation of church and state? Show us


----------



## anynameyouwish

pismoe said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently New Zealand is a SECULAR country/government.  They NEVER had a formal religion.  And they kept a vague reference to "god" (as in any god) in the prayer. The removal of jesus was merely to make the prayer more inclusive for ALL New Zealanders .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------   the purpose of the removal of the name was purposely done as a Poke in the EYE to Christians   AnyN .
Click to expand...



The purpose of KEEPING jesus is 2 fold;

1. a slap in the face of every NONchristian.

2. to justify christian sharia law


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*The Left Wingers want you to submit to the government. 
The Jihadists want you to submit to Islam.
Maybe the reason why the Left and the Islamist admire each other so much is because they are both "submission" philosophies.*


----------



## Rustic

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
Click to expand...

20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.


----------



## pismoe

and the little bit of info i see on other source says that its a PROPOSED Rule change .  Still , Christians in 'new zealand' should take it seriously as this news shows the INTENT of 'new zealand' 'government' if it is factual news .   ----------   if its true news the 'muslims' in 'new zealand' will probably organize a ' HAKA'  [chuckle] .


----------



## anynameyouwish

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *The Left Wingers want you to submit to the government.
> The Jihadists want you to submit to Islam.
> Maybe the reason why the Left and the Islamist admire each other so much is because they are both "submission" philosophies.*




you forgot rightwingers (on purpose?)

who want you to be forced to bow to their god

so
why did you ignore the christians who ALSO have a "submission" policy?

do you have an agenda?

are you biased?


----------



## pismoe

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *The Left Wingers want you to submit to the government.
> The Jihadists want you to submit to Islam.
> Maybe the reason why the Left and the Islamist admire each other so much is because they are both "submission" philosophies.*


---------------------------------------   YEP , i've thought similar for quite a few years .    There are NO RIGHTS in 'islam' .   Everything is governed by the 'will of allah' and his interpreters   Trogs .


----------



## whoisit

Rustic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> Christianity is not a religion, it’s a faith...
> You fucking retard
Click to expand...



 This was a no mans land when Euros came across the pond and it is one again now.
  Artifacts prove that the first people here were the Scandinavians, not the Asians aka Eskimos who came across the frozen Steppes and later clashed with the S.American Spainards who intermarried with each other and the blacks brought over by Spain. And of course a little later the French. Spain was killing the heck out of the new occupying others long before other Europeans came here. Also brought in most of the slaves. 

  History is not a bad thing to learn but it is also not good in the land of denial. 
  Truth is very inconvienant in a land of fables and lies.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Rustic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
Click to expand...



One can certainly make a case that ISLAM is WORSE than christianity but 
that doesn't make christianity GOOD!

one could easily (and it has been done so I won't bother now) pull passages from the bible that are just as vile

proslavery
killing unbelievers
women submit to husbands


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

anynameyouwish said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Left Wingers want you to submit to the government.
> The Jihadists want you to submit to Islam.
> Maybe the reason why the Left and the Islamist admire each other so much is because they are both "submission" philosophies.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot rightwingers (on purpose?)
> 
> who want you to be forced to bow to their god
> 
> so
> why did you ignore the christians who ALSO have a "submission" policy?
> 
> do you have an agenda?
> 
> are you biased?
Click to expand...

Christians are not a problem.


----------



## pismoe

anynameyouwish said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Left Wingers want you to submit to the government.
> The Jihadists want you to submit to Islam.
> Maybe the reason why the Left and the Islamist admire each other so much is because they are both "submission" philosophies.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot rightwingers (on purpose?)
> 
> who want you to be forced to bow to their god
> 
> so
> why did you ignore the christians who ALSO have a "submission" policy?
> 
> do you have an agenda?
> 
> are you biased?
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------   there is NO Enforcement or FORCED Bowing to a Christian God in the USA or most of the Western World  .      Course in 'islam' they will Enforce by lashes , cutting off of hands , beheadings , stonings and teaching 'gays' to fly plus stonings   AnyN !!


----------



## Rustic

whoisit said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> Christianity is not a religion, it’s a faith...
> You fucking retard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This was a no mans land when Euros came across the pond and it is one again now.
> Artifacts prove that the first people here were the Scandinavians, not the Asians aka Eskimos who came across the frozen Steppes and later clashed with the S.American Spainards who intermarried with each other and the blacks brought over by Spain. And of course a little later the French. Spain was killing the heck out of the new occupying others long before other Europeans came here. Also brought in most of the slaves.
> 
> History is not a bad thing to learn but it is also not good in the land of denial.
> Truth is very inconvienant in a land of fables and lies.
Click to expand...

Lol
The original slave owners on this continent where my ancestors, American Indians....


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

One thing in this thread (and most other threads) seems obvious, those against Christianity too often seem to usually be the same ones applauding the demise of the USA and the Constitution, but all FOR open borders, Socialism etc etc etc.

Guess they had it "too good" and yearn for less.....or....they are the "Domestic Enemy" we've all heard of?


----------



## Rustic

anynameyouwish said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One can certainly make a case that ISLAM is WORSE than christianity but
> that doesn't make christianity GOOD!
> 
> one could easily (and it has been done so I won't bother now) pull passages from the bible that are just as vile
> 
> proslavery
> killing unbelievers
> women submit to husbands
Click to expand...

Lol
Show us where Jesus said such things?
Compare Jesus to Mohammed… You can’t get any more different


----------



## pismoe

BasicHumanUnit said:


> One thing in this thread (and most other threads) seems obvious, those against Christianity too often seem to usually be the same ones applauding the demise of the USA and the Constitution, but all FOR open borders, Socialism etc etc etc.
> 
> Guess they had it "too good" and yearn for less.....or....they are the "Domestic Enemy" we've all heard of?


------------------------------------------------ yep ,   ALL are 'fifth columnists' and USA Government is importing more of them everyday   Basic .


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Rustic said:


> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
> 
> Show us where Jesus said such things?
> Compare Jesus to Mohammed… You can’t get any more different



From the Quran....

[Quran 2:228] The divorced women shall wait for three menstruations (before marrying another man). It is not lawful for them to conceal what GOD creates in their wombs if they believe in GOD and the Last Day. (In case of pregnancy,) the husband's wishes shall supersede the wife's wishes if he wants to remarry her. The women have rights, as well as obligations, equitably. Thus, the man's wishes prevail (in case of pregnancy). GOD is Almighty, Most Wise.
[Quran 65:4-5] As for the women who have reached menopause, if you have any doubts, their interim shall be three months. As for those who do not menstruate, and discover that they are pregnant, their interim ends upon giving birth. Anyone who reverences GOD, He makes everything easy for him. This is GOD's command that He sends down to you. Anyone who reverences GOD, He remits his sins and rewards him generously.
So clearly the Quran states that MEN (not women) have total control over their pregnancy .
65:4-5 "seems" to imply that the "taking" of women for the purpose of impregnating, is "made easy for them".   Hmmmm.....what does that mean?


----------



## whoisit

Rustic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
Click to expand...



Although this is true the New Testament is full of the same kind of prejudice and violence. But after a 4000 years they left it or put it in hiding. So maybe in another few thousand years Islam will change too?
   Then we have the Catholic Crusaders and Inquisition. 
    The only religion that calls fro peace is The New Testament and maybe Hindu? Not sure.
   All mankind is not kind. 
   First born man was a murderer,Cain. I just say my prayers and hope fro the best.


----------



## Rustic

whoisit said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Although this is true the New Testament is full of the same kind of prejudice and violence. But after a 4000 years they left it or put it in hiding. So maybe in another few thousand years Islam will change too?
> Then we have the Catholic Crusaders and Inquisition.
> The only religion that calls fro peace is The New Testament and maybe Hindu? Not sure.
> All mankind is not kind.
> First born man was a murderer,Cain. I just say my prayers and hope fro the best.
Click to expand...

The Catholics church represent Catholics and only the Catholic Church, they have Nothing to do with Christianity.
Answer the question, where does Jesus demand any violence or bad behavior at all?


----------



## whoisit

anynameyouwish said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One can certainly make a case that ISLAM is WORSE than christianity but
> that doesn't make christianity GOOD!
> 
> one could easily (and it has been done so I won't bother now) pull passages from the bible that are just as vile
> 
> proslavery
> killing unbelievers
> women submit to husbands
Click to expand...


Show us ONE quote in The New Testament that calls for violence, forced submission, forced marriage, beating, honor killing or abuse of women,  you can't because there isn't one.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

LoneLaugher said:


> Awwww. How sad! Christians don't get special mention in their secular government's convocation.
> 
> Will they survive this heavy hand of oppression?


About 48% of the nation is Christian, by far the largest of any religious group in New Zealand.
Those references to Jesus were removed by one person without any consultation and is a slap in the face to nearly half the nation.

"Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.

"This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."

It looks like you are a fan of dictatorships and authoritarian rule. Most leftist pricks are.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Rustic said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One can certainly make a case that ISLAM is WORSE than christianity but
> that doesn't make christianity GOOD!
> 
> one could easily (and it has been done so I won't bother now) pull passages from the bible that are just as vile
> 
> proslavery
> killing unbelievers
> women submit to husbands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Show us where Jesus said such things?
> Compare Jesus to Mohammed… You can’t get any more different
Click to expand...


if we are only comparing JESUS to MOHAMMED then I agree with you.

But the OP was OBVIOUSLY  referencing the KORAN and the COMMANDMENTS?

Jesus didn't compose the 10 christian commandments,

God (supposedly) did.

I'll accept that jesus was MUCH better than mohammed but i contend that the god of the bible wasn't much better than the god of the koran.


----------



## whoisit

anynameyouwish said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One can certainly make a case that ISLAM is WORSE than christianity but
> that doesn't make christianity GOOD!
> 
> one could easily (and it has been done so I won't bother now) pull passages from the bible that are just as vile
> 
> proslavery
> killing unbelievers
> women submit to husbands
Click to expand...


Looks like you know absolutely nothing about Christianity,
like most Christians who profess but don't study.


----------



## anynameyouwish

whoisit said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One can certainly make a case that ISLAM is WORSE than christianity but
> that doesn't make christianity GOOD!
> 
> one could easily (and it has been done so I won't bother now) pull passages from the bible that are just as vile
> 
> proslavery
> killing unbelievers
> women submit to husbands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show us ONE quote in The New Testament that calls for violence, forced submission, forced marriage, beating, honor killing or abuse of women,  you can't because there isn't one.
Click to expand...



I don't go ONLY by the NT.  I use the same bible as fundamentalists;  the OT.

 THAT kind of stuff is all through the OT.

As long as evangelicals quote the OT I shall quote it, too.


----------



## mudwhistle

anynameyouwish said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently New Zealand is a SECULAR country/government.  They NEVER had a formal religion.  And they kept a vague reference to "god" (as in any god) in the prayer. The removal of jesus was merely to make the prayer more inclusive for ALL New Zealanders .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------   the purpose of the removal of the name was purposely done as a Poke in the EYE to Christians   AnyN .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of KEEPING jesus is 2 fold;
> 
> 1. a slap in the face of every NONchristian.
> 
> 2. to justify christian sharia law
Click to expand...


How did "Turn the other cheek" become "Rub it in their faces"????

Christianity is not based on laws that were created hundreds of years after the death of Christ.
Your problem is you believe all of the anti-Christian propaganda generated by the media at the direction of Communists and Islamic Fundamentalists.


----------



## Rustic

anynameyouwish said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One can certainly make a case that ISLAM is WORSE than christianity but
> that doesn't make christianity GOOD!
> 
> one could easily (and it has been done so I won't bother now) pull passages from the bible that are just as vile
> 
> proslavery
> killing unbelievers
> women submit to husbands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Show us where Jesus said such things?
> Compare Jesus to Mohammed… You can’t get any more different
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if we are only comparing JESUS to MOHAMMED then I agree with you.
> 
> But the OP was OBVIOUSLY  referencing the KORAN and the COMMANDMENTS?
> 
> Jesus didn't compose the 10 christian commandments,
> 
> God (supposedly) did.
> 
> I'll accept that jesus was MUCH better than mohammed but i contend that the god of the bible wasn't much better than the god of the koran.
Click to expand...

Mohammed is God to Muslims...





Islam Is the most violent fucking cult the world has ever seen… Christianity is a faith not a religion


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

anynameyouwish said:


> I don't go ONLY by the NT. I use the same bible as fundamentalists; the OT.
> 
> It THAT kind of stuff is all through the OT.
> 
> As long as evangelicals quote the OT I shall quote it, too.


I'm no biblical scholar but the entire New Testament was all about Jesus and his teachings creating a new covenant with God (formalized and sealed by his death on the cross) rejecting the eye for an eye ethos of the Old Testament.

So you can quote the OT, because you think it drags Christianity down to the level of fundamentalist Islam and creates some sort of parity between the two religions,  all you like. Your ignorance of the issue dooms your attempts to failure and exposes you as a know nothing. 

There is a reason why gays are stoned to death in Islam but not in Christian nations.


----------



## whoisit

mudwhistle said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently New Zealand is a SECULAR country/government.  They NEVER had a formal religion.  And they kept a vague reference to "god" (as in any god) in the prayer. The removal of jesus was merely to make the prayer more inclusive for ALL New Zealanders .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------   the purpose of the removal of the name was purposely done as a Poke in the EYE to Christians   AnyN .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of KEEPING jesus is 2 fold;
> 
> 1. a slap in the face of every NONchristian.
> 
> 2. to justify christian sharia law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did "Turn the other cheek" become "Rub it in their faces"????
> 
> Christianity is not based on laws that were created hundreds of years after the death of Christ.
> Your problem is you believe all of the anti-Christian propaganda generated by the media at the direction of Communists and Islamic Fundamentalists.
Click to expand...




Proof Islam was created by the Jesuits, nobody will take the time to learn of the subjects the are so quick to debate though.
  For those who do it is frustrating and impossible to have a sensible conversation with the majority of people who involve themselves in any religious or political debates.

I AM NOT a member of this or any other church so no bias here.


----------



## Penelope

Lysistrata said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims are receiving special privileges and protections provided by all levels of government.
> 
> Too bad the Founding Fathers could not foresee what we are experiencing with the growing poisonous expansion of Islam.
> 
> If they had they would have seen the need for separation of mosque and state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually its the Jews who want to run things in the US.  Also the true Torah Jews are the real Jews and most Christians sects are nothing like them, except perhaps the Evangelicals(most of them just pretend to be to get money aka the TV preachers )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the Jews have anything to do with wanting to run everything. I haven't seen them trying to shoulder their way into the personal lives of other Americans. I think that the Evangelicals are pure poison, though. I think that the evangelicals want to establish a theocracy run by their garbage clergy. They are dangerous.
Click to expand...


Not the religious jews, but the Zionist ones. AIPAC comes to mind as wall as  American Jewish Congress, the Zionist Organization of America, the Israel Policy Forum, the American Jewish Committee (Israel lobby in the United States - Wikipedia) as well 

 Christians United for Israel are mainly Evangelicals,  and turn a blind eye to their discrimination and genocide.

We did not become a Judeo-Christian nation until Israel self proclaimed themselves a state.  Every Potus has to go the "wall" and pledge allegiance to Israel.


----------



## Rustic

Penelope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims are receiving special privileges and protections provided by all levels of government.
> 
> Too bad the Founding Fathers could not foresee what we are experiencing with the growing poisonous expansion of Islam.
> 
> If they had they would have seen the need for separation of mosque and state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually its the Jews who want to run things in the US.  Also the true Torah Jews are the real Jews and most Christians sects are nothing like them, except perhaps the Evangelicals(most of them just pretend to be to get money aka the TV preachers )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the Jews have anything to do with wanting to run everything. I haven't seen them trying to shoulder their way into the personal lives of other Americans. I think that the Evangelicals are pure poison, though. I think that the evangelicals want to establish a theocracy run by their garbage clergy. They are dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the religious jews, but the Zionist ones. AIPAC comes to mind as wall as  American Jewish Congress, the Zionist Organization of America, the Israel Policy Forum, the American Jewish Committee (Israel lobby in the United States - Wikipedia) as well
> 
> Christians United for Israel are mainly Evangelicals,  and turn a blind eye to their discrimination and genocide.
> 
> We did not become a Judeo-Christian nation until Israel self proclaimed themselves a state.  Every Potus has to go the "wall" and pledge allegiance to Israel.
Click to expand...

Only fools look at everything through race


----------



## anynameyouwish

whoisit said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One can certainly make a case that ISLAM is WORSE than christianity but
> that doesn't make christianity GOOD!
> 
> one could easily (and it has been done so I won't bother now) pull passages from the bible that are just as vile
> 
> proslavery
> killing unbelievers
> women submit to husbands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you know absolutely nothing about Christianity,
> like most Christians who profess but don't study.
Click to expand...



Conservative self-proclaimed CHRISTIAN Roy Moore (ex-judge, ran for US State Senator in Alabama and BARELY lost to a democrat)  thinks you are an idiot.

HE says that the BIBLE specifically proclaims homosexuality a SIN and he believes it should be a CRIME in the US!

Why don't you go argue with him.

tell HIM to stop using the OT

tell HIM he doesn't know much about the bible....

and after that tell TRUMP who ENDORSED Moore for senate.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Penelope said:


> Not the religious jews, but the Zionist ones. AIPAC comes to mind as wall as American Jewish Congress, the Zionist Organization of America, the Israel Policy Forum, the American Jewish Committee (Israel lobby in the United States - Wikipedia) as well
> 
> Christians United for Israel are mainly Evangelicals, and turn a blind eye to their discrimination and genocide.
> 
> We did not become a Judeo-Christian nation until Israel self proclaimed themselves a state. Every Potus has to go the "wall" and pledge allegiance to Israel.


Every president since the creation of the modern nation of Israel in 1948
has supported the modern democratic nation (as opposed to Nazi supporting Islamic theocratic states) as a matter of good geopolitical policy.

There is no "genocide" by the Israelis and any discrimination towards a state bent on Israel's destruction and replacement is known by rational people as "security" of their state. Until their wall went up Israel was the constant victim of bombings, kidnappings and other terrorist events. Not so much now.


----------



## Rustic

anynameyouwish said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One can certainly make a case that ISLAM is WORSE than christianity but
> that doesn't make christianity GOOD!
> 
> one could easily (and it has been done so I won't bother now) pull passages from the bible that are just as vile
> 
> proslavery
> killing unbelievers
> women submit to husbands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you know absolutely nothing about Christianity,
> like most Christians who profess but don't study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative self-proclaimed CHRISTIAN Roy Moore (ex-judge, ran for US State Senator in Alabama and BARELY lost to a democrat)  thinks you are an idiot.
> 
> HE says that the BIBLE specifically proclaims homosexuality a SIN and he believes it should be a CRIME in the US!
> 
> Why don't you go argue with him.
> 
> tell HIM to stop using the OT
> 
> tell HIM he doesn't know much about the bible....
> 
> and after that tell TRUMP who ENDORSED Moore for senate.
Click to expand...

Christ and Christ alone represents Christianity… End of story


----------



## Cellblock2429

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freedom of religion in the Constitution means the freedom to practice your religion, and that the State does not have an established State Religion. It does NOT mean that "in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned". You made that up.
Click to expand...

/----/ Correct. In England, if you were not a member in good standing of the Church of England you could not do business with the government nor work for them. Our Founding Fathers wanted to end that practice.


----------



## whoisit

anynameyouwish said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One can certainly make a case that ISLAM is WORSE than christianity but
> that doesn't make christianity GOOD!
> 
> one could easily (and it has been done so I won't bother now) pull passages from the bible that are just as vile
> 
> proslavery
> killing unbelievers
> women submit to husbands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you know absolutely nothing about Christianity,
> like most Christians who profess but don't study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative self-proclaimed CHRISTIAN Roy Moore (ex-judge, ran for US State Senator in Alabama and BARELY lost to a democrat)  thinks you are an idiot.
> 
> HE says that the BIBLE specifically proclaims homosexuality a SIN and he believes it should be a CRIME in the US!
> 
> Why don't you go argue with him.
> 
> tell HIM to stop using the OT
> 
> tell HIM he doesn't know much about the bible....
> 
> and after that tell TRUMP who ENDORSED Moore for senate.
Click to expand...


It does mention it and condemn it, but it doesn't call for violent action.

The New Testament says that homosexuality is a “shameful lust” (Romans 1:26), a “shameful act,” an abandonment of “natural relations” (Romans 1:27), a “wrongdoing” (1 Corinthians 6:9), and “sexual immorality and perversion” (Jude 1:7). Homosexuality carries a “due penalty” (Romans 1:27), “is contrary to the sound doctrine” (1 Timothy 1:10), and is listed among the sins that bar people from the kingdom of God (1 Corinthians 6:9). Despite the attempts of some to downplay these verses, the Bible could not be clearer that homosexuality is a sin against God.


----------



## pismoe

anynameyouwish said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One can certainly make a case that ISLAM is WORSE than christianity but
> that doesn't make christianity GOOD!
> 
> one could easily (and it has been done so I won't bother now) pull passages from the bible that are just as vile
> 
> proslavery
> killing unbelievers
> women submit to husbands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show us ONE quote in The New Testament that calls for violence, forced submission, forced marriage, beating, honor killing or abuse of women,  you can't because there isn't one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't go ONLY by the NT.  I use the same bible as fundamentalists;  the OT.
> 
> It THAT kind of stuff is all through the OT.
> 
> As long as evangelicals quote the OT I shall quote it, too.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------   that'd be SOME Fundamentalists who have no LEGAL standing or Taxpayer paid ENFORCERS or Military or even many supporters .    Read up on 'westboro baptist' before you use them as an example of Evangelicals who have about 10 members and many being Family members   AnyN .


----------



## anynameyouwish

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't go ONLY by the NT. I use the same bible as fundamentalists; the OT.
> 
> It THAT kind of stuff is all through the OT.
> 
> As long as evangelicals quote the OT I shall quote it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no biblical scholar but the entire New Testament was all about Jesus and his teachings creating a new covenant with God (formalized and sealed by his death on the cross) rejecting the eye for an eye ethos of the Old Testament.
> 
> So you can quote the OT, because you think it drags Christianity down to the level of fundamentalist Islam and creates some sort of parity between the two religions,  all you like. Your ignorance of the issue dooms your attempts to failure and exposes you as a know nothing.
> 
> There is a reason why gays are stoned to death in Islam but not in Christian nations.
Click to expand...



I quote the OT because evangelicals quote it.

Your ignorance of the truth exposes you as a know-nothing.


----------



## anynameyouwish

whoisit said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
> 
> 
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One can certainly make a case that ISLAM is WORSE than christianity but
> that doesn't make christianity GOOD!
> 
> one could easily (and it has been done so I won't bother now) pull passages from the bible that are just as vile
> 
> proslavery
> killing unbelievers
> women submit to husbands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you know absolutely nothing about Christianity,
> like most Christians who profess but don't study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative self-proclaimed CHRISTIAN Roy Moore (ex-judge, ran for US State Senator in Alabama and BARELY lost to a democrat)  thinks you are an idiot.
> 
> HE says that the BIBLE specifically proclaims homosexuality a SIN and he believes it should be a CRIME in the US!
> 
> Why don't you go argue with him.
> 
> tell HIM to stop using the OT
> 
> tell HIM he doesn't know much about the bible....
> 
> and after that tell TRUMP who ENDORSED Moore for senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does mention it and condemn it, but it doesn't call for violent action.
> 
> The New Testament says that homosexuality is a “shameful lust” (Romans 1:26), a “shameful act,” an abandonment of “natural relations” (Romans 1:27), a “wrongdoing” (1 Corinthians 6:9), and “sexual immorality and perversion” (Jude 1:7). Homosexuality carries a “due penalty” (Romans 1:27), “is contrary to the sound doctrine” (1 Timothy 1:10), and is listed among the sins that bar people from the kingdom of God (1 Corinthians 6:9). Despite the attempts of some to downplay these verses, the Bible could not be clearer that homosexuality is a sin against God.
Click to expand...



doesn't call for VIOLENT action?

"shall be put to death"
"by stoning"
"suffer not a witch to live"


----------



## whoisit

anynameyouwish said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can certainly make a case that ISLAM is WORSE than christianity but
> that doesn't make christianity GOOD!
> 
> one could easily (and it has been done so I won't bother now) pull passages from the bible that are just as vile
> 
> proslavery
> killing unbelievers
> women submit to husbands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you know absolutely nothing about Christianity,
> like most Christians who profess but don't study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative self-proclaimed CHRISTIAN Roy Moore (ex-judge, ran for US State Senator in Alabama and BARELY lost to a democrat)  thinks you are an idiot.
> 
> HE says that the BIBLE specifically proclaims homosexuality a SIN and he believes it should be a CRIME in the US!
> 
> Why don't you go argue with him.
> 
> tell HIM to stop using the OT
> 
> tell HIM he doesn't know much about the bible....
> 
> and after that tell TRUMP who ENDORSED Moore for senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does mention it and condemn it, but it doesn't call for violent action.
> 
> The New Testament says that homosexuality is a “shameful lust” (Romans 1:26), a “shameful act,” an abandonment of “natural relations” (Romans 1:27), a “wrongdoing” (1 Corinthians 6:9), and “sexual immorality and perversion” (Jude 1:7). Homosexuality carries a “due penalty” (Romans 1:27), “is contrary to the sound doctrine” (1 Timothy 1:10), and is listed among the sins that bar people from the kingdom of God (1 Corinthians 6:9). Despite the attempts of some to downplay these verses, the Bible could not be clearer that homosexuality is a sin against God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't call for VIOLENT action?
> 
> "shall be put to death"
> "by stoning"
> "suffer not a witch to live"
Click to expand...


Not in the NT though. Only OT and Quran.


----------



## anynameyouwish

pismoe said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
> 
> 
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One can certainly make a case that ISLAM is WORSE than christianity but
> that doesn't make christianity GOOD!
> 
> one could easily (and it has been done so I won't bother now) pull passages from the bible that are just as vile
> 
> proslavery
> killing unbelievers
> women submit to husbands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show us ONE quote in The New Testament that calls for violence, forced submission, forced marriage, beating, honor killing or abuse of women,  you can't because there isn't one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't go ONLY by the NT.  I use the same bible as fundamentalists;  the OT.
> 
> It THAT kind of stuff is all through the OT.
> 
> As long as evangelicals quote the OT I shall quote it, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------   that'd be SOME Fundamentalists who have no LEGAL standing or Taxpayer paid ENFORCERS or Military or even many supporters .    Read up on 'westboro baptist' before you use them as an example of Evangelicals who have about 10 members and many being Family members   AnyN .
Click to expand...


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

anynameyouwish said:


> Conservative self-proclaimed CHRISTIAN Roy Moore (ex-judge, ran for US State Senator in Alabama and BARELY lost to a democrat) thinks you are an idiot.
> 
> HE says that the BIBLE specifically proclaims homosexuality a SIN and he believes it should be a CRIME in the US!
> 
> Why don't you go argue with him.
> 
> tell HIM to stop using the OT
> 
> tell HIM he doesn't know much about the bible....
> 
> and after that tell TRUMP who ENDORSED Moore for senate.


You should get that Roy Moore burr removed from up your ass. It really seems to bother you and you constantly post about him. 
Moore is a Christian fundamentalist and as such doesn't really reflect the views of most of the Christian community.

Most modern Christians who profess to believe in the bible aren't obsessed by homosexuality and recognize it as an immorality the same as any other sin, more or less. 
They reject proselytizing by radical gay groups in our schools and have managed to reject the sin but not the sinners in most cases. No one wanted to stone Liberace, despite being flamingly gay, for example. 

And Trump endorsed Moore plainly because he was the republican candidate in Alabama. No more and no less.

Get over your little obsession.


----------



## Cellblock2429

anynameyouwish said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can certainly make a case that ISLAM is WORSE than christianity but
> that doesn't make christianity GOOD!
> 
> one could easily (and it has been done so I won't bother now) pull passages from the bible that are just as vile
> 
> proslavery
> killing unbelievers
> women submit to husbands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you know absolutely nothing about Christianity,
> like most Christians who profess but don't study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative self-proclaimed CHRISTIAN Roy Moore (ex-judge, ran for US State Senator in Alabama and BARELY lost to a democrat)  thinks you are an idiot.
> 
> HE says that the BIBLE specifically proclaims homosexuality a SIN and he believes it should be a CRIME in the US!
> 
> Why don't you go argue with him.
> 
> tell HIM to stop using the OT
> 
> tell HIM he doesn't know much about the bible....
> 
> and after that tell TRUMP who ENDORSED Moore for senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does mention it and condemn it, but it doesn't call for violent action.
> 
> The New Testament says that homosexuality is a “shameful lust” (Romans 1:26), a “shameful act,” an abandonment of “natural relations” (Romans 1:27), a “wrongdoing” (1 Corinthians 6:9), and “sexual immorality and perversion” (Jude 1:7). Homosexuality carries a “due penalty” (Romans 1:27), “is contrary to the sound doctrine” (1 Timothy 1:10), and is listed among the sins that bar people from the kingdom of God (1 Corinthians 6:9). Despite the attempts of some to downplay these verses, the Bible could not be clearer that homosexuality is a sin against God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't call for VIOLENT action?
> 
> "shall be put to death"
> "by stoning"
> "suffer not a witch to live"
Click to expand...

/-----/ Speaking of violence:
American tourist visiting Australia beaten unconscious in what police describe as random attack
*American tourist visiting Australia beaten unconscious in what police describe as random attack*


----------



## pismoe

Penelope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims are receiving special privileges and protections provided by all levels of government.
> 
> Too bad the Founding Fathers could not foresee what we are experiencing with the growing poisonous expansion of Islam.
> 
> If they had they would have seen the need for separation of mosque and state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually its the Jews who want to run things in the US.  Also the true Torah Jews are the real Jews and most Christians sects are nothing like them, except perhaps the Evangelicals(most of them just pretend to be to get money aka the TV preachers )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the Jews have anything to do with wanting to run everything. I haven't seen them trying to shoulder their way into the personal lives of other Americans. I think that the Evangelicals are pure poison, though. I think that the evangelicals want to establish a theocracy run by their garbage clergy. They are dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the religious jews, but the Zionist ones. AIPAC comes to mind as wall as  American Jewish Congress, the Zionist Organization of America, the Israel Policy Forum, the American Jewish Committee (Israel lobby in the United States - Wikipedia) as well
> 
> Christians United for Israel are mainly Evangelicals,  and turn a blind eye to their discrimination and genocide.
> 
> We did not become a Judeo-Christian nation until Israel self proclaimed themselves a state.  Every Potus has to go the "wall" and pledge allegiance to Israel.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------------   Zionists are simply HARDCORE Supporters of Israel aren't they Penny ??


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

anynameyouwish said:


> I quote the OT because evangelicals quote it.
> 
> Your ignorance of the truth exposes you as a know-nothing.


But the evangelicals are a fringe Christian movement and as such do not represent main stream Christian thought.
Are you just ignorant of that fact or too dishonest to care?


----------



## Penelope

> Proof Islam was created by the Jesuits, nobody will take the time to learn of the subjects the are so quick to debate though.​  For those who do it is frustrating and impossible to have a sensible conversation with the majority of people who involve themselves in any religious or political debates.
> 
> I AM NOT a member of this or any other church so no bias here.
> 
> ​



If you do not belong to a religion or any church then you probably should not listen to this whack job. You are bound to get to be a zealot if you do.  The Book of Revelation was probably written by John of Giscala before 100 AD (well probably his ideas that Rome was the Beast of Revelation).  

While its true the beast of Revelation was Rome, it was probably due to Rome desecrated the city of Jerusalem and its temple ,  just like  Babylon did before them.

​


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are receiving special privileges and protections provided by all levels of government.
> 
> Too bad the Founding Fathers could not foresee what we are experiencing with the growing poisonous expansion of Islam.
> 
> If they had they would have seen the need for separation of mosque and state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually its the Jews who want to run things in the US.  Also the true Torah Jews are the real Jews and most Christians sects are nothing like them, except perhaps the Evangelicals(most of them just pretend to be to get money aka the TV preachers )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the Jews have anything to do with wanting to run everything. I haven't seen them trying to shoulder their way into the personal lives of other Americans. I think that the Evangelicals are pure poison, though. I think that the evangelicals want to establish a theocracy run by their garbage clergy. They are dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the religious jews, but the Zionist ones. AIPAC comes to mind as wall as  American Jewish Congress, the Zionist Organization of America, the Israel Policy Forum, the American Jewish Committee (Israel lobby in the United States - Wikipedia) as well
> 
> Christians United for Israel are mainly Evangelicals,  and turn a blind eye to their discrimination and genocide.
> 
> We did not become a Judeo-Christian nation until Israel self proclaimed themselves a state.  Every Potus has to go the "wall" and pledge allegiance to Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------   Zionists are simply HARDCORE Supporters of Israel aren't they Penny ??
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------    REPEAT of my question for You  Penny .


----------



## Penelope

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the religious jews, but the Zionist ones. AIPAC comes to mind as wall as American Jewish Congress, the Zionist Organization of America, the Israel Policy Forum, the American Jewish Committee (Israel lobby in the United States - Wikipedia) as well
> 
> Christians United for Israel are mainly Evangelicals, and turn a blind eye to their discrimination and genocide.
> 
> We did not become a Judeo-Christian nation until Israel self proclaimed themselves a state. Every Potus has to go the "wall" and pledge allegiance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Every president since the creation of the modern nation of Israel in 1948
> has supported the modern democratic nation (as opposed to Nazi supporting Islamic theocratic states) as a matter of good geopolitical policy.
> 
> There is no "genocide" by the Israelis and any discrimination towards a state bent on Israel's destruction and replacement is known by rational people as "security" of their state. Until their wall went up Israel was the constant victim of bombings, kidnappings and other terrorist events. Not so much now.
Click to expand...


its not a democracy since the desecrate Christian as well as Muslim churches, and call themselves a Jewish state.


----------



## Lysistrata

whoisit said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
> 
> 
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One can certainly make a case that ISLAM is WORSE than christianity but
> that doesn't make christianity GOOD!
> 
> one could easily (and it has been done so I won't bother now) pull passages from the bible that are just as vile
> 
> proslavery
> killing unbelievers
> women submit to husbands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you know absolutely nothing about Christianity,
> like most Christians who profess but don't study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative self-proclaimed CHRISTIAN Roy Moore (ex-judge, ran for US State Senator in Alabama and BARELY lost to a democrat)  thinks you are an idiot.
> 
> HE says that the BIBLE specifically proclaims homosexuality a SIN and he believes it should be a CRIME in the US!
> 
> Why don't you go argue with him.
> 
> tell HIM to stop using the OT
> 
> tell HIM he doesn't know much about the bible....
> 
> and after that tell TRUMP who ENDORSED Moore for senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does mention it and condemn it, but it doesn't call for violent action.
> 
> The New Testament says that homosexuality is a “shameful lust” (Romans 1:26), a “shameful act,” an abandonment of “natural relations” (Romans 1:27), a “wrongdoing” (1 Corinthians 6:9), and “sexual immorality and perversion” (Jude 1:7). Homosexuality carries a “due penalty” (Romans 1:27), “is contrary to the sound doctrine” (1 Timothy 1:10), and is listed among the sins that bar people from the kingdom of God (1 Corinthians 6:9). Despite the attempts of some to downplay these verses, the Bible could not be clearer that homosexuality is a sin against God.
Click to expand...


 But these parts have nothing to do with Jesus. It's all Saul/Paul, Timothy. Find something from Jesus.

If you want to talk OT, show me that you follow the tenets of Leviticus and Deuternomy. I've read both. Good luck.


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
> 
> 
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One can certainly make a case that ISLAM is WORSE than christianity but
> that doesn't make christianity GOOD!
> 
> one could easily (and it has been done so I won't bother now) pull passages from the bible that are just as vile
> 
> proslavery
> killing unbelievers
> women submit to husbands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show us ONE quote in The New Testament that calls for violence, forced submission, forced marriage, beating, honor killing or abuse of women,  you can't because there isn't one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't go ONLY by the NT.  I use the same bible as fundamentalists;  the OT.
> 
> It THAT kind of stuff is all through the OT.
> 
> As long as evangelicals quote the OT I shall quote it, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------   that'd be SOME Fundamentalists who have no LEGAL standing or Taxpayer paid ENFORCERS or Military or even many supporters .    Read up on 'westboro baptist' before you use them as an example of Evangelicals who have about 10 members and many being Family members   AnyN .
Click to expand...

------------------------------------   yeah , Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are good enough people that don't break laws purposely .   They have their Orgs  Rules and they might knock on your door or Preach on the street but like i say . they are good people   AnyN .


----------



## anynameyouwish

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I quote the OT because evangelicals quote it.
> 
> Your ignorance of the truth exposes you as a know-nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> But the evangelicals are a fringe Christian movement and as such do not represent main stream Christian thought.
> Are you just ignorant of that fact or too dishonest to care?
Click to expand...



Trump has regular closed door meetings with these fringe evangelicals.

He endorsed and promoted Roy Moore, fringe evangelical OT supporter, for US senate (from Alabama)


----------



## Cellblock2429

anynameyouwish said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I quote the OT because evangelicals quote it.
> 
> Your ignorance of the truth exposes you as a know-nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> But the evangelicals are a fringe Christian movement and as such do not represent main stream Christian thought.
> Are you just ignorant of that fact or too dishonest to care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has regular closed door meetings with these fringe evangelicals.
> 
> He endorsed and promoted Roy Moore, fringe evangelical OT supporter, for US senate (from Alabama)
> 
> View attachment 253257
Click to expand...

/----/ No closed-door meetings with Obozo and Billy Clintoon - no siree bobtail.


----------



## Penelope

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't go ONLY by the NT. I use the same bible as fundamentalists; the OT.
> 
> It THAT kind of stuff is all through the OT.
> 
> As long as evangelicals quote the OT I shall quote it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no biblical scholar but the entire New Testament was all about Jesus and his teachings creating a new covenant with God (formalized and sealed by his death on the cross) rejecting the eye for an eye ethos of the Old Testament.
> 
> So you can quote the OT, because you think it drags Christianity down to the level of fundamentalist Islam and creates some sort of parity between the two religions,  all you like. Your ignorance of the issue dooms your attempts to failure and exposes you as a know nothing.
> 
> There is a reason why gays are stoned to death in Islam but not in Christian nations.
Click to expand...


Since we are now called  a Judeo-Christian nation and only the lawgiver of Moses' sits front and center of the law givers recess plaques in the House of Representatives (Jesus is not one of them or Paul) then I guess we can say Moses is the religious law giver of the US.

About Relief Portrait Plaques of Lawgivers
----------------------------------
both Moses and Maimonides are there . Only Moses has the full face.


----------



## pismoe

anynameyouwish said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can certainly make a case that ISLAM is WORSE than christianity but
> that doesn't make christianity GOOD!
> 
> one could easily (and it has been done so I won't bother now) pull passages from the bible that are just as vile
> 
> proslavery
> killing unbelievers
> women submit to husbands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you know absolutely nothing about Christianity,
> like most Christians who profess but don't study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative self-proclaimed CHRISTIAN Roy Moore (ex-judge, ran for US State Senator in Alabama and BARELY lost to a democrat)  thinks you are an idiot.
> 
> HE says that the BIBLE specifically proclaims homosexuality a SIN and he believes it should be a CRIME in the US!
> 
> Why don't you go argue with him.
> 
> tell HIM to stop using the OT
> 
> tell HIM he doesn't know much about the bible....
> 
> and after that tell TRUMP who ENDORSED Moore for senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does mention it and condemn it, but it doesn't call for violent action.
> 
> The New Testament says that homosexuality is a “shameful lust” (Romans 1:26), a “shameful act,” an abandonment of “natural relations” (Romans 1:27), a “wrongdoing” (1 Corinthians 6:9), and “sexual immorality and perversion” (Jude 1:7). Homosexuality carries a “due penalty” (Romans 1:27), “is contrary to the sound doctrine” (1 Timothy 1:10), and is listed among the sins that bar people from the kingdom of God (1 Corinthians 6:9). Despite the attempts of some to downplay these verses, the Bible could not be clearer that homosexuality is a sin against God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't call for VIOLENT action?
> 
> "shall be put to death"
> "by stoning"
> "suffer not a witch to live"
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------------------   and thats Ancient history not practiced by any Christian in the USA or the Western world .   Course , muslims do the VIOLENCE all the time in present times as they follow the RULES of 'mo'   AnyN .


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Penelope said:


> Since we are now called a Judeo-Christian nation and only the lawgiver of Moses' sits front and center of the law givers recess plaques in the House of Representatives (Jesus is not one of them or Paul) then I guess we can say Moses is the religious law giver of the US.


I guess so. Jesus did not reject any of the Ten Commandments, only the more draconian elements of Old Testament 
teachings. It is called _Christianity _for a reason.


----------



## whoisit

Penelope said:


> Proof Islam was created by the Jesuits, nobody will take the time to learn of the subjects the are so quick to debate though.​  For those who do it is frustrating and impossible to have a sensible conversation with the majority of people who involve themselves in any religious or political debates.
> 
> I AM NOT a member of this or any other church so no bias here.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do not belong to a religion or any church then you probably should not listen to this whack job. You are bound to get to be a zealot if you do.  The Book of Revelation was probably written by John of Giscala before 100 AD (well probably his ideas that Rome was the Beast of Revelation).
> 
> While its true the beast of Revelation was Rome, it was probably due to Rome desecrated the city of Jerusalem and its temple ,  just like  Babylon did before them.
> 
> ​
Click to expand...



I didn't say I am not a believer in God just that I don't go for organized religions.
  Also you can learn alot from some you don't agree with. 
This study has absolutely NOTHING to do with the church this mans pastors in at all. it is not his idea it is based on proof.
  I have studied ancient and present religions for well over 50 years. I am a history buff and love to know about it both political and religious.
   It is a fact based study on acheologist artifacts found over the years. 
How can you know unless you at least skip through it?  
   I don't understand how so many people can debate on so many subjects without even attempting to learn about the subject they debate or open their eyes to all possibilities or facts. At least skip through it and see.


----------



## pismoe

Penelope said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't go ONLY by the NT. I use the same bible as fundamentalists; the OT.
> 
> It THAT kind of stuff is all through the OT.
> 
> As long as evangelicals quote the OT I shall quote it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no biblical scholar but the entire New Testament was all about Jesus and his teachings creating a new covenant with God (formalized and sealed by his death on the cross) rejecting the eye for an eye ethos of the Old Testament.
> 
> So you can quote the OT, because you think it drags Christianity down to the level of fundamentalist Islam and creates some sort of parity between the two religions,  all you like. Your ignorance of the issue dooms your attempts to failure and exposes you as a know nothing.
> 
> There is a reason why gays are stoned to death in Islam but not in Christian nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we are now called  a Judeo-Christian nation and only the lawgiver of Moses' sits front and center of the law givers recess plaques in the House of Representatives (Jesus is not one of them or Paul) then I guess we can say Moses is the religious law giver of the US.
> 
> About Relief Portrait Plaques of Lawgivers
> ----------------------------------
> both Moses and Maimonides are there . Only Moses has the full face.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------   if so we should thank the Founders that they had the foresigt to pick the '10 Commandents' over 'mo's' rules  eh  Penny .  Thank Jehovah - Jesus for the smart White Male Founders of the USA eh Penny .


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

anynameyouwish said:


> Trump has regular closed door meetings with these fringe evangelicals.


Cite those meetings and how you know such a thing. Define what "regular" means to you.
And discuss what you know about anti Trump evangelicals. ‘This Is Not of God’: When Anti-Trump Evangelicals Confront Their Brethren



> He endorsed and promoted Roy Moore, fringe evangelical OT supporter, for US senate (from Alabama)


Again?   Trump is titular head of the party. It's his JOB to promote and back republican candidates. No more. No less.
If Alabama republicans were smarter Moore would never have been there and Trump would have promoted whoever the 
other person was. Wake up.


----------



## mudwhistle

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
Click to expand...

The Separation of Church and State was created by Communists. It is not in the Constitution. 

It is a lie. 

As is the belief that anchor babies are written into the Constitution. 

Along with Rove v Wade.....all are simply legal opinion......not a right written into the Constitution.


----------



## anynameyouwish

pismoe said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't go ONLY by the NT. I use the same bible as fundamentalists; the OT.
> 
> It THAT kind of stuff is all through the OT.
> 
> As long as evangelicals quote the OT I shall quote it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no biblical scholar but the entire New Testament was all about Jesus and his teachings creating a new covenant with God (formalized and sealed by his death on the cross) rejecting the eye for an eye ethos of the Old Testament.
> 
> So you can quote the OT, because you think it drags Christianity down to the level of fundamentalist Islam and creates some sort of parity between the two religions,  all you like. Your ignorance of the issue dooms your attempts to failure and exposes you as a know nothing.
> 
> There is a reason why gays are stoned to death in Islam but not in Christian nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we are now called  a Judeo-Christian nation and only the lawgiver of Moses' sits front and center of the law givers recess plaques in the House of Representatives (Jesus is not one of them or Paul) then I guess we can say Moses is the religious law giver of the US.
> 
> About Relief Portrait Plaques of Lawgivers
> ----------------------------------
> both Moses and Maimonides are there . Only Moses has the full face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------   if so we should thank the Founders that they had the foresigt to pick the '10 Commandents' over 'mo's' rules  eh  Penny .  Thank Jehovah - Jesus for the smart White Male Founders of the USA eh Penny .
Click to expand...



Most of the 10 commandments are actually UNconstitutional.


----------



## mudwhistle

anynameyouwish said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealand is going full Commie/Progressive.  Their Prime Minister is a text book, knee jerk. Liberal.  They, like American Progressives, practice INCLUSION by EXCLUDING things they don't like, and alienating people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They, like American Progressives, practice INCLUSION by EXCLUDING things they don't like, and alienating people."
> 
> Just like evangelical christians and conservative republicans!
Click to expand...

Yeah.....at least that's the way they portray every Christian and Republican in the movies.


----------



## pismoe

probably correct , probably unConstitutional , but they are good rules for a Christian or loose Christian and SINNER like me to Voluntarily follow if i can .  Better than ' mo's' rules for mayhem and murder and submission .   Sadly or Happily the 10 Commandments can be ignored or observed by Christian people or anyone else .     But you better not ignore 'mo's' Commands or he or his 'imams' , shariah police or 'basigi'  and other muslim people will cut your HEAD OFF or give you similar death giving or painful punishment AnyN' .


----------



## mudwhistle

anynameyouwish said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One can certainly make a case that ISLAM is WORSE than christianity but
> that doesn't make christianity GOOD!
> 
> one could easily (and it has been done so I won't bother now) pull passages from the bible that are just as vile
> 
> proslavery
> killing unbelievers
> women submit to husbands
Click to expand...

I think you're guilty of believing all of the Hollywood propaganda they've been feeding us for the last 40 years. 
It's gotten even worse lately.


----------



## Penelope

whoisit said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof Islam was created by the Jesuits, nobody will take the time to learn of the subjects the are so quick to debate though.​  For those who do it is frustrating and impossible to have a sensible conversation with the majority of people who involve themselves in any religious or political debates.
> 
> I AM NOT a member of this or any other church so no bias here.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do not belong to a religion or any church then you probably should not listen to this whack job. You are bound to get to be a zealot if you do.  The Book of Revelation was probably written by John of Giscala before 100 AD (well probably his ideas that Rome was the Beast of Revelation).
> 
> While its true the beast of Revelation was Rome, it was probably due to Rome desecrated the city of Jerusalem and its temple ,  just like  Babylon did before them.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I am not a believer in God just that I don't go for organized religions.
> Also you can learn alot from some you don't agree with.
> This study has absolutely NOTHING to do with the church this mans pastors in at all. it is not his idea it is based on proof.
> I have studied ancient and present religions for well over 50 years. I am a history buff and love to know about it both political and religious.
> It is a fact based study on acheologist artifacts found over the years.
> How can you know unless you at least skip through it?
> I don't understand how so many people can debate on so many subjects without even attempting to learn about the subject they debate or open their eyes to all possibilities or facts. At least skip through it and see.
Click to expand...


He is  a quack. Anyone who thinks the bible is true is a quake and he sure does, line by line.  I have studied the bible and cultures for years and this guy is a quack, but hey if you want to listen to him that is your prerogative.


----------



## Penelope

mudwhistle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support Separation of Church and State just like Thomas Jefferson as well as most of the founders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize it's not even in the Constitution. What "separation of Church and State" means is that there is no State religion, which I very much support. It does not mean that individual citizens cannot express their religious beliefs, even at public functions if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand the separation of church and state, means in the government offices no reference to any specific religion should be mentioned, or even to a God in my opinion.  Yes its in the Constitution , freedom of religion.
> 
> I do not want to be ruled by any zealot religion from Evangelicals, the many numerous Christian sects, or Islam zealots.  The Evangelicals and Fundamentalists are the worst of the Christians Sects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Separation of Church and State was created by Communists. It is not in the Constitution.
> 
> It is a lie.
> 
> As is the belief that anchor babies are written into the Constitution.
> 
> Along with Rove v Wade.....all are simply legal opinion......not a right written into the Constitution.
Click to expand...


OMGosh, I am aware its not stated in the constitution, but Freedom of Religion is.


----------



## whoisit

Penelope said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof Islam was created by the Jesuits, nobody will take the time to learn of the subjects the are so quick to debate though.​  For those who do it is frustrating and impossible to have a sensible conversation with the majority of people who involve themselves in any religious or political debates.
> 
> I AM NOT a member of this or any other church so no bias here.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do not belong to a religion or any church then you probably should not listen to this whack job. You are bound to get to be a zealot if you do.  The Book of Revelation was probably written by John of Giscala before 100 AD (well probably his ideas that Rome was the Beast of Revelation).
> 
> While its true the beast of Revelation was Rome, it was probably due to Rome desecrated the city of Jerusalem and its temple ,  just like  Babylon did before them.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I am not a believer in God just that I don't go for organized religions.
> Also you can learn alot from some you don't agree with.
> This study has absolutely NOTHING to do with the church this mans pastors in at all. it is not his idea it is based on proof.
> I have studied ancient and present religions for well over 50 years. I am a history buff and love to know about it both political and religious.
> It is a fact based study on acheologist artifacts found over the years.
> How can you know unless you at least skip through it?
> I don't understand how so many people can debate on so many subjects without even attempting to learn about the subject they debate or open their eyes to all possibilities or facts. At least skip through it and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is  a quack. Anyone who thinks the bible is true is a quake and he sure does, line by line.  I have studied the bible and cultures for years and this guy is a quack.
Click to expand...


Can't seem to get it to you, it is NOT about Him or his religion it is about the creation of Islam ! He is not the only one who studied it, just one of the most thorough. 
  But who cares anyway, we won't change fate. So I just post to limit boredom. 
  Not foolish enough to think I can change anyones mind.


----------



## pismoe

Penelope said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof Islam was created by the Jesuits, nobody will take the time to learn of the subjects the are so quick to debate though.​  For those who do it is frustrating and impossible to have a sensible conversation with the majority of people who involve themselves in any religious or political debates.
> 
> I AM NOT a member of this or any other church so no bias here.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do not belong to a religion or any church then you probably should not listen to this whack job. You are bound to get to be a zealot if you do.  The Book of Revelation was probably written by John of Giscala before 100 AD (well probably his ideas that Rome was the Beast of Revelation).
> 
> While its true the beast of Revelation was Rome, it was probably due to Rome desecrated the city of Jerusalem and its temple ,  just like  Babylon did before them.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I am not a believer in God just that I don't go for organized religions.
> Also you can learn alot from some you don't agree with.
> This study has absolutely NOTHING to do with the church this mans pastors in at all. it is not his idea it is based on proof.
> I have studied ancient and present religions for well over 50 years. I am a history buff and love to know about it both political and religious.
> It is a fact based study on acheologist artifacts found over the years.
> How can you know unless you at least skip through it?
> I don't understand how so many people can debate on so many subjects without even attempting to learn about the subject they debate or open their eyes to all possibilities or facts. At least skip through it and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is  a quack. Anyone who thinks the bible is true is a quake and he sure does, line by line.  I have studied the bible and cultures for years and this guy is a quack, but hey if you want to listen to him that is your prerogative.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------   quack  or quake , America can decide !!   [chuckle]


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

mudwhistle said:


> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​


Good for them.  Check your magical myths at the door.


----------



## whoisit

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  Check your magical myths at the door.
Click to expand...



Can we put them in lien with the intolerant creations from evolutional  slime ? .


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

whoisit said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  Check your magical myths at the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can we put them in lien with the intolerant creations from evolutional  slime ? .
Click to expand...

English, please.


----------



## denmark

*New Zealand: First They Took Their Guns.....Now They're Removing Jesus *

Makes sense for a secular government!


----------



## LoneLaugher

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww. How sad! Christians don't get special mention in their secular government's convocation.
> 
> Will they survive this heavy hand of oppression?
> 
> 
> 
> About 48% of the nation is Christian, by far the largest of any religious group in New Zealand.
> Those references to Jesus were removed by one person without any consultation and is a slap in the face to nearly half the nation.
> 
> "Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> It looks like you are a fan of dictatorships and authoritarian rule. Most leftist pricks are.
Click to expand...


So stupid.


----------



## whoisit

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  Check your magical myths at the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can we put them in lien with the intolerant creations from evolutional  slime ? .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English, please.
Click to expand...



If you don't believe in a creator,then don't you believe that the universe puked and threw you up form nothing but a form of slime?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

whoisit said:


> If you don't believe in a creator,then don't you believe that the universe puked and threw you up form nothing but a form of slime?


Uh... what?  First of all, both "a creator" and evolution can be true.  They are not mutually exclusive.

Second, just like every other event in the universe, both the origination of life on earth itself and the origination of the diversity of species we observe today occurred via events which followed deterministic, natural laws. No, natural laws were not suspended in favor of your superstitions,  neuroses, and fetishes.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

anynameyouwish said:


> Most of the 10 commandments are actually UNconstitutional.


Many of the Commandments are admonishments to the Israelites and not considered "laws" at all as far as the Constitution is concerned.

Instructing the Jews to not work on the Sabbath, to not make carved images for worship, not to take the Lord's name in vain, etc. are not matters for Supreme Court opinion or decisions anymore than taking your hat off indoors or covering your mouth when you cough is open to Supreme Court review.

Where do you come up with your bizarre ideas?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Many of the Commandments are admonishments to the Israelites and not considered "laws" at all as far as the Constitution is concerned.


And thank goodness for that.  Secular government is a triumph of humanity.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And thank goodness for that. Secular government is a triumph of humanity.


Yes, although some on the left take secularism to ridiculous extremes.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the 10 commandments are actually UNconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the Commandments are admonishments to the Israelites and not considered "laws" at all as far as the Constitution is concerned.
> 
> Instructing the Jews to not work on the Sabbath, to not make carved images for worship, not to take the Lord's name in vain, etc. are not matters for Supreme Court review or decisions anymore than taking your hat off indoors or covering your mouth when you cough.
> 
> Where do you come up with your bizarre ideas?
Click to expand...


me:  "most of the 10 commandments are unconstitutional"

you "Where do you come up with your bizarre ideas?"


the 10 commandments


You shall have no other Gods but me. (unconstitutional)

You shall not make for yourself any idol, nor bow down to it or worship it.(unconstitutional)
You shall not misuse the name of the Lord your God.(UNconstitutional)

You shall remember and keep the Sabbath day holy.(unconstitutional)
Respect your father and mother.(unconstitutional)
You must not commit murder.
You must not commit adultery.(tell THAT to trump)

You must not steal.
You must not give false evidence against your neighbour.
You must not be envious of your neighbour's goods. You shall not be envious of his house nor his wife, nor anything that belongs to your neighbour.(unconstitutional)


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

LoneLaugher said:


> So stupid.


So immaterial. If you want to address the issues raised go ahead, if you think you can.
Otherwise your ad hom trolling is the mark of a lazy simpleton.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Yes, although some on the left take secularism to ridiculous extremes.


While some on the right take ridiculous measures to get their preferred, iron aged myths sponsored by the government.  As it turns out, there are all kinds of people. Thus, the beauty of secular government.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww. How sad! Christians don't get special mention in their secular government's convocation.
> 
> Will they survive this heavy hand of oppression?
> 
> 
> 
> About 48% of the nation is Christian, by far the largest of any religious group in New Zealand.
> Those references to Jesus were removed by one person without any consultation and is a slap in the face to nearly half the nation.
> 
> "Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> It looks like you are a fan of dictatorships and authoritarian rule. Most leftist pricks are.
Click to expand...



"
About 48% of the nation is Christian, by far the largest of any religious group in New Zealand.
Those references to Jesus were removed by one person without any consultation and is a slap in the face to nearly half the nation."

and by including ONLY A CHRISTIAN reference you are slapping 52% of the nation in the face.

If the government is for ALL the people
and MOST of the people are NOT christian
then a government prayer should be for ALL the people, NOT JUST YOUR FAVORITES!

Do you guys HAVE to own everything?  (except for personal responsibility)
Do you have to put YOUR mark on EVERYTHING?

can't you just SHARE ?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

anynameyouwish said:


> the 10 commandments
> 
> 
> You shall have no other Gods but me. (unconstitutional)
> 
> You shall not make for yourself any idol, nor bow down to it or worship it.(unconstitutional)
> You shall not misuse the name of the Lord your God.(UNconstitutional)
> 
> You shall remember and keep the Sabbath day holy.(unconstitutional)
> Respect your father and mother.(unconstitutional)
> You must not commit murder.
> You must not commit adultery.(tell THAT to trump)
> 
> You must not steal.
> You must not give false evidence against your neighbour.
> You must not be envious of your neighbour's goods. You shall not be envious of his house nor his wife, nor anything that belongs to your neighbour.(unconstitutional)


The things you list as Un-Constitutional are actually Non-Constitutional.  Did I not already make that very clear?

There is no US law that says the Judeo-Christian version of God MUST be the only one allowed and worshiped.
On the contrary the Constitution guarantees you can worship whatever good or object you like. 

Therefore the Supreme Court has not been asked to rule on that and it is a non issue in their view.

Was the umbilical cord wrapped around your neck too tightly?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> So stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> So immaterial. If you want to address the issues raised go ahead, if you think you can.
> Otherwise your ad hom trolling is the mark of a lazy simpleton.
Click to expand...


I've addressed it all above, moron. If I were a simpleton, I'd want to repeat myself over and over so a moron can ignore reality.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> the 10 commandments
> 
> 
> You shall have no other Gods but me. (unconstitutional)
> 
> You shall not make for yourself any idol, nor bow down to it or worship it.(unconstitutional)
> You shall not misuse the name of the Lord your God.(UNconstitutional)
> 
> You shall remember and keep the Sabbath day holy.(unconstitutional)
> Respect your father and mother.(unconstitutional)
> You must not commit murder.
> You must not commit adultery.(tell THAT to trump)
> 
> You must not steal.
> You must not give false evidence against your neighbour.
> You must not be envious of your neighbour's goods. You shall not be envious of his house nor his wife, nor anything that belongs to your neighbour.(unconstitutional)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The things you list as Un-Constitutional are actually Non-Constitutional.  Did I not already make that very clear?
> 
> There is no US law that says the Judeo-Christian version of God MUST be the only one allowed and worshiped.
> On the contrary the Constitution guarantees you can worship whatever good or object you like.
> 
> Therefore the Supreme Court has not been asked to rule on that and it is a non issue in their view.
> 
> Was the umbilical cord wrapped around your neck too tightly?
Click to expand...



Pardon me.

I initially stated "most of the 10 commandments are UNconstitutional.

To which you responded "where do you get your lunatic ideas?"  or some such nonsense.

Whereupon I posted the 10 commandments to SHOW/PROVE that most of them are, indeed, UNconstitutional.

And now you mock, ridicule and insult me for proving my point.

Proving, at the same time, that you are, indeed, a conservative.

Trump?

is that you?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

anynameyouwish said:


> and by including ONLY A CHRISTIAN reference you are slapping 52% of the nation in the face.
> 
> If the government is for ALL the people
> and MOST of the people are NOT christian
> then a government prayer should be for ALL the people, NOT JUST YOUR FAVORITES!
> 
> Do you guys HAVE to own everything? (except for personal responsibility)
> Do you have to put YOUR mark on EVERYTHING?
> 
> can't you just SHARE ?


Try reading the OP source material, Poindexter. An all inclusive non specific reference to God is in the New Zealand parliamentary prayer. 

Whatever flavor you prefer, or no flavor at all, is included in the prayer though specific references to Jesus have been unilaterally and suddenly deleted without notice or discussion, which people are free to take as a swipe at Christianity, the nation's single most popular religion by far. 

How can I not insult and denigrate such a simple failure to read the OP?


----------



## anynameyouwish

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> and by including ONLY A CHRISTIAN reference you are slapping 52% of the nation in the face.
> 
> If the government is for ALL the people
> and MOST of the people are NOT christian
> then a government prayer should be for ALL the people, NOT JUST YOUR FAVORITES!
> 
> Do you guys HAVE to own everything? (except for personal responsibility)
> Do you have to put YOUR mark on EVERYTHING?
> 
> can't you just SHARE ?
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading the OP source material, Poindexter. An all inclusive non specific reference to God is in the New Zealand parliamentary prayer.
> 
> Whatever flavor you prefer, or no flavor at all, is included in the prayer though specific references to Jesus have been unilaterally and suddenly deleted without notice or discussion, which people are free to take as a swipe at Christianity, the nation's single most popular religion by far.
> 
> How can I not insult and denigrate such a simple failure to read the OP?
Click to expand...



"An all inclusive non specific reference to God is in the New Zealand parliamentary prayer."

Yup

I saw that.

So why is the OP whining about the jesus reference being (logically and fairly) removed?

If MOST of the New Zealanders are content with an all inclusive prayer  that doesn't  promote one religion over any other then all is well!


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

anynameyouwish said:


> Pardon me.
> 
> I initially stated "most of the 10 commandments are UNconstitutional.
> 
> To which you responded "where do you get your lunatic ideas?" or some such nonsense.
> 
> Whereupon I posted the 10 commandments to SHOW/PROVE that most of them are, indeed, UNconstitutional.
> 
> And now you mock, ridicule and insult me for proving my point.
> 
> Proving, at the same time, that you are, indeed, a conservative.
> 
> Trump?
> 
> is that you?


Yes. Because as I already took the time to point out for your benefit and betterment the Commandments you call
Un-Constitutional are actually Non-Constitutional. That is they are outside US law (like not working on the Sabbath) and therefore are moot as far as the Supreme Court is concerned.

I take the time to write a clear and rational response to your nonsense and you don't even have the decency to
read or try and understand it? The only point you've proven is what a dismal clown you are.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

anynameyouwish said:


> "An all inclusive non specific reference to God is in the New Zealand parliamentary prayer."
> 
> Yup
> 
> I saw that.
> 
> So why is the OP whining about the jesus reference being (logically and fairly) removed?


You haven't demonstrated it was logical and fair to remove references to Jesus.



> If MOST of the New Zealanders are content with an all inclusive prayer that doesn't promote one religion over any other then all is well!


Actually ALL religions are promoted, as you admitted right away.
And we don't know if ALL New Zealanders approve of the changes in parliamentary prayer or not because the action to simply delete any reference to Jesus was taken unilaterally without notice or consultation. 
There was no vote or polling or input from New Zealand citizens. 

That's sort of the whole point....


----------



## anynameyouwish

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me.
> 
> I initially stated "most of the 10 commandments are UNconstitutional.
> 
> To which you responded "where do you get your lunatic ideas?" or some such nonsense.
> 
> Whereupon I posted the 10 commandments to SHOW/PROVE that most of them are, indeed, UNconstitutional.
> 
> And now you mock, ridicule and insult me for proving my point.
> 
> Proving, at the same time, that you are, indeed, a conservative.
> 
> Trump?
> 
> is that you?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Because as I already took the time to point out for your benefit and betterment the Commandments you call
> Un-Constitutional are actually Non-Constitutional. That is they are outside US law (like not working on the Sabbath) and therefore are moot as far as the Supreme Court is concerned.
> 
> I take the time to write a clear and rational response to your nonsense and you don't even have the decency to
> read or try and understand it? The only point you've proven is what a dismal clown you are.
Click to expand...



"
I take the time to write a clear and rational response to your nonsense and you don't even have the decency to
read or try and understand it? The only point you've proven is what a dismal clown you are."


You have a higher regard for your lunacies than rational people do.

Have you ever tried to have a conversation without insulting people?

Did you know you can disagree with someone or explain your position withOUT insulting them and calling them names?

no?

you didn't?

well, you can.

I don't imagine that you would like it much......

 My initial point  is/was that MOST of the 10 commandments ARE UNconstitutional. Which I proved.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

LoneLaugher said:


> I've addressed it all above, moron. If I were a simpleton, I'd want to repeat myself over and over so a moron can ignore reality.


Simply calling something stupid is not "addressing" any of this issues I raised, you shitbag! 
It's just the opposite of that, but being such an imbecile yourself how could you figure that out?

You dismissed my comments...you did not address them. Duh....


----------



## ph3iron

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good the sooner Christians realize there are other religions, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I'm curious: are you married to a Muslim? Or have you just been indoctrinated that deeply into liberal orthodoxy?
> 
> Because you seriously ought to think about whether it would be better for you to live in a conservative Christian community or a conservative Muslim one.
> 
> You ever really pondered that, Penny?
Click to expand...


What's wrong with a mixed community.?
We might just learn something ever pondered  the indoctrination study?
1 religion
2 military
I think I may like to live in a unlimited wife Christian community?
Gawd I love people telling me what to believe
Last time I looked it was ours and NZ Muslims who were getting slaughtered by white christians?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> You haven't demonstrated it was logical and fair to remove references to Jesus.


Well, allow me:

1) It's logical, because modern, secular governments should not be showing a preference for , or even making any reference at all, to bronze aged myths in their official business.  that being true, it then follows that a reference to a specific, bronze aged myth be removed from the parliamentary prayer.

2) It's fair because most New Zealanders, and much of the parliament, do not subscribe to this particular, bronze age myth.


----------



## ph3iron

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've addressed it all above, moron. If I were a simpleton, I'd want to repeat myself over and over so a moron can ignore reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Simply calling something stupid is not "addressing" any of this issues I raised, you shitbag!
> It's just the opposite of that, but being such an imbecile yourself how could you figure that out?
> 
> You dismissed my comments...you did not address them. Duh....
Click to expand...

Shitbag, imbecile?
Know how to talk to your kids minus 2 nd grade foul mouth?
Wonder why people don't reply?


----------



## anynameyouwish

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> "An all inclusive non specific reference to God is in the New Zealand parliamentary prayer."
> 
> Yup
> 
> I saw that.
> 
> So why is the OP whining about the jesus reference being (logically and fairly) removed?
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't demonstrated it was logical and fair to remove references to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If MOST of the New Zealanders are content with an all inclusive prayer that doesn't promote one religion over any other then all is well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually ALL religions are promoted, as you admitted right away.
> And we don't know if ALL New Zealanders approve of the changes in parliamentary prayer or not because the action to simply delete any reference to Jesus was taken unilaterally without notice or consultation.
> There was no vote or polling or input from New Zealand citizens.
> 
> That's sort of the whole point....
Click to expand...



"You haven't demonstrated it was logical and fair to remove references to Jesus."

really?

seriously?

you believe that 48% of the people deserve special rights and privileges?


It is LOGICAL and FAIR for any secular government to NOT favor one religion over another.

If you don't understand than then you truly ARE a conservative!

lord help ya.....

Kinda like our pledge of allegiance.

It should be inclusive of all Americans and NOT include ANY religious reference.  it is a pledge to our nation, NOT YOUR GOD!

so now its your turn to respond with mockery and insults.....

have fun!


----------



## pismoe

from what i HEAR , this appeasing proposal is simply a PROPOSAL .   I'd say that its time for 'new zealanders' to keep their AR 15 and similar Weapons , buy ammo and tell their 'lady overlord' rule maker to go pound sand !!


----------



## anynameyouwish

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've addressed it all above, moron. If I were a simpleton, I'd want to repeat myself over and over so a moron can ignore reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Simply calling something stupid is not "addressing" any of this issues I raised, you shitbag!
> It's just the opposite of that, but being such an imbecile yourself how could you figure that out?
> 
> You dismissed my comments...you did not address them. Duh....
Click to expand...



"Simply calling something stupid is not "addressing" any of this issues I raised, you shitbag!"

simply calling someone a SHITBAG does NOT make your points stronger.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

anynameyouwish said:


> You have a higher regard for your lunacies than rational people do.


Please. Don't pretend to speak for rational people. That you are still doubling down on your absurd
claims demonstrates you are anything but rational. Or able to grasp simple concepts.




> Have you ever tried to have a conversation without insulting people?


Have you? Do you think using the word "conservative" as a pejorative gives you the high moral ground? It does not. 



> Did you know you can disagree with someone or explain your position withOUT insulting them and calling them names?
> 
> no?
> 
> you didn't?
> 
> well, you can.
> 
> I don't imagine that you would like it much......


I've taken lots of time and effort to explain why you are so wrong
and it's gotten me nowhere. You still insist something is un Constitutional when it is nothing of the sort.




> My initial point is/was that MOST of the 10 commandments ARE UNconstitutional. Which I proved.


_Proved?  _Is it possible that you can't understand that something that is outside of Constitutional purview does not make it, in and of itself, un-Constittutional?
Why shouldn't I insult such an ignorant stance that continually ignores the facts?


----------



## anynameyouwish

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a higher regard for your lunacies than rational people do.
> 
> 
> 
> Please. Don't pretend to speak for rational people. That you are still doubling down on your absurd
> claims demonstrates you are anything but rational. Or able to grasp simple concepts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried to have a conversation without insulting people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you? Do you think using the word "conservative" as a pejorative gives you the high moral ground? It does not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know you can disagree with someone or explain your position withOUT insulting them and calling them names?
> 
> no?
> 
> you didn't?
> 
> well, you can.
> 
> I don't imagine that you would like it much......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've taken lots of time and effort to explain why you are so wrong
> and it's gotten me nowhere. You still insist something is un Constitutional when it is nothing of the sort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My initial point is/was that MOST of the 10 commandments ARE UNconstitutional. Which I proved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Proved?  _Is it possible that you can't understand that something that is outside of Constitutional purview does not make it, in and of itself, un-Constittutional?
> Why shouldn't I insult such an ignorant stance that continually ignores the facts?
Click to expand...



"Don't pretend to speak for rational people. That you are still doubling down on your absurd
claims"

yawn


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

anynameyouwish said:


> simply calling someone a SHITBAG does NOT make your points stronger.


Strong language is useful to emphasize a point when someone is immune to reason or logic or is simply unwilling to concede an obvious point. 

Which is it in your case?
You don't understand because it's beyond your capabilities or you are just unwilling to admit
your errors?


----------



## idb

mudwhistle said:


> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​


Cool story bro.
What does this have to do with the mosque shootings?
The article is dated October 2018.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

ph3iron said:


> Shitbag, imbecile?
> Know how to talk to your kids minus 2 nd grade foul mouth?
> Wonder why people don't reply?


People like you? I don't wonder or care. I have no requirement to baby or coddle someone who is purposely
avoiding the truth.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've addressed it all above, moron. If I were a simpleton, I'd want to repeat myself over and over so a moron can ignore reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Simply calling something stupid is not "addressing" any of this issues I raised, you shitbag!
> It's just the opposite of that, but being such an imbecile yourself how could you figure that out?
> 
> You dismissed my comments...you did not address them. Duh....
Click to expand...


Moron. You aren't the only person posting here. I responded to the idiotic shit you posted when I responded to the other morons who said the same thing. 

Try to keep up.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't demonstrated it was logical and fair to remove references to Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, allow me:
> 
> 1) It's logical, because modern, secular governments should not be showing a preference for , or even making any reference at all, to bronze aged myths in their official business.  that being true, it then follows that a reference to a specific, bronze aged myth be removed from the parliamentary prayer.
> 
> 2) It's fair because most New Zealanders, and much of the parliament, do not subscribe to this particular, bronze age myth.
Click to expand...


And.....even if they did....it would still be stupid.


----------



## DOTR

Another population wakes up to find that voting for freebies had cost them their nation.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well, allow me:
> 
> 1) It's logical, because modern, secular governments should not be showing a preference for , or even making any reference at all, to bronze aged myths in their official business. that being true, it then follows that a reference to a specific, bronze aged myth be removed from the parliamentary prayer.


*It's not true.* You've only assumed it is.

The New Zealand parliament is absolutely willing to acknowledge all other "bronze aged myths" but specifically omits the name of Jesus suddenly without consultation or notice. That is an absolute strike at Christianity made in a unilateral 
and one sided, biased way. 
At the very least 48% of New Zealand citizens deserve to be heard on the issue. Or are you just a fan of authoritarian rule?




> 2) It's fair because most New Zealanders, and much of the parliament, do not subscribe to this particular, bronze age myth.


First of all, you do not know this to be true: 
I don't identify as a Christian per se but I believe in the historical figure, Jesus of Nazareth and I too would object to this single bureaucrat official making a decision that seems to be anti Christian, were I a citizen.

Put the matter to vote, unless you don't like consent of the governed as a principle.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, allow me:
> 
> 1) It's logical, because modern, secular governments should not be showing a preference for , or even making any reference at all, to bronze aged myths in their official business. that being true, it then follows that a reference to a specific, bronze aged myth be removed from the parliamentary prayer.
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not true.* You've only assumed it is.
> 
> The New Zealand parliament is absolutely willing to acknowledge all other "bronze aged myths" but specifically omits the name of Jesus suddenly without consultation or notice. That is an absolute strike at Christianity made in a unilateral
> and one sided, biased way.
> At the very least 48% of New Zealand citizens deserve to be heard on the issue. Or are you just a fan of authoritarian rule?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) It's fair because most New Zealanders, and much of the parliament, do not subscribe to this particular, bronze age myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, you do not know this to be true:
> I don't identify as a Christian per se but I believe in the historical figure, Jesus of Nazareth and I too would object to this single bureaucrat official making a decision that seems to be anti Christian, were I a citizen.
> 
> Put the matter to vote, unless you don't like consent of the governed as a principle.
Click to expand...



"The New Zealand parliament is absolutely willing to acknowledge all other "bronze aged myths" but specifically omits the name of Jesus suddenly without consultation or notice."

golly...

outrageous!

and thank you for providing ALL of that EVIDENCE that "The New Zealand parliament is absolutely willing to acknowledge all other "bronze aged myths"


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> The New Zealand parliament is absolutely willing to acknowledge all other "bronze aged myths" but specifically omits the name of Jesus suddenly without consultation or notice.


False.  There is no other reference to any silly gods, demons, fairies, or unicorns in the prayer. You are making shit up, and it's false.



Eric Arthur Blair said:


> t the very least 48% of New Zealand citizens deserve to be heard on the issue.


No they don't. They deserve to be allowed to worship as they please and to express their opinions out loud, and this is all they deserve.


Eric Arthur Blair said:


> First of all, you do not know this to be true:


You literally just posted yourself that 48% of new Zealanders are Christian.  You DO know that 52% is "most", right?  Come on, man.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New Zealand parliament is absolutely willing to acknowledge all other "bronze aged myths" but specifically omits the name of Jesus suddenly without consultation or notice.
> 
> 
> 
> False.  There is no other reference to any silly gods, demons, fairies, or unicorns in the prayer. You are making shit up, and it's false.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> t the very least 48% of New Zealand citizens deserve to be heard on the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don't. They deserve to be allowed to worship as they please and to express their opinions out loud, and this is all they deserve.
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, you do not know this to be true:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You literally just posted yourself that 48% of new Zealanders are Christian.  You DO know that 52% is "most", right?  Come on, man.
Click to expand...



Unfortunately Blair is beyond reason.

and resorts to lies, taunts, insults, mockery....

but no facts.


----------



## progressive hunter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New Zealand parliament is absolutely willing to acknowledge all other "bronze aged myths" but specifically omits the name of Jesus suddenly without consultation or notice.
> 
> 
> 
> False.  There is no other reference to any silly gods, demons, fairies, or unicorns in the prayer. You are making shit up, and it's false.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> t the very least 48% of New Zealand citizens deserve to be heard on the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don't. They deserve to be allowed to worship as they please and to express their opinions out loud, and this is all they deserve.
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, you do not know this to be true:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You literally just posted yourself that 48% of new Zealanders are Christian.  You DO know that 52% is "most", right?  Come on, man.
Click to expand...

sorry but 52% is not most,,,


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> ---------------------------------------   there is NO Enforcement or FORCED Bowing to a Christian God in the USA or most of the Western World  .      Course in 'islam' they will Enforce by lashes , cutting off of hands , beheadings , stonings and teaching 'gays' to fly plus stonings   AnyN !!


All of which shows the danger of letting a country be taken over by religion-based governments.


----------



## anynameyouwish

progressive hunter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New Zealand parliament is absolutely willing to acknowledge all other "bronze aged myths" but specifically omits the name of Jesus suddenly without consultation or notice.
> 
> 
> 
> False.  There is no other reference to any silly gods, demons, fairies, or unicorns in the prayer. You are making shit up, and it's false.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> t the very least 48% of New Zealand citizens deserve to be heard on the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don't. They deserve to be allowed to worship as they please and to express their opinions out loud, and this is all they deserve.
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, you do not know this to be true:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You literally just posted yourself that 48% of new Zealanders are Christian.  You DO know that 52% is "most", right?  Come on, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry but 52% is not most,,,
Click to expand...


52% is NOT most?!?!?!?!

conservatives are BAD at math!


----------



## pismoe

reading through the posts , its this kinda zhit that happens when a country allow Diversity into its borders .  It should be a warning to others , especially Americans who are purposely destroying the USA  cohesiveness .


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

anynameyouwish said:


> It is LOGICAL and FAIR for any secular government to NOT favor one religion over another.
> 
> If you don't understand than then you truly ARE a conservative!
> 
> lord help ya.....


ALL religions are included in a parliamentary prayer.*ALL religions!*
If suddenly the citizenry wants a specific mention of Jesus,who undoubtedly is included by name due to historical and cultural reasons, then let the nation have a discussion. Don't let one single politician decide for everyone by himself.

But as a leftist I understand there is an authoritarian streak in you a mile wide and you seem to like it when 
a partisan politician has all the say. 





> Kinda like our pledge of allegiance.
> 
> It should be inclusive of all Americans and NOT include ANY religious reference. it is a pledge to our nation, NOT YOUR GOD!


Okay, here is the part where it's difficult NOT to insult another exhibition of pure ignorance but the pledge of allegiance DOES mention God and it's not "my" God (which you have no conception of) by the way.




> so now its your turn to respond with mockery and insults.....
> 
> have fun!


Your posts mock themselves. They are consistently error filled celebrations of intellectual under achievement.  Is this what you want?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

anynameyouwish said:


> Unfortunately Blair is beyond reason.
> 
> and resorts to lies, taunts, insults, mockery....
> 
> but no facts.


Such a lie. Point out where I've made factual errors. It should be easy for you.


----------



## pismoe

idb said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------   there is NO Enforcement or FORCED Bowing to a Christian God in the USA or most of the Western World  .      Course in 'islam' they will Enforce by lashes , cutting off of hands , beheadings , stonings and teaching 'gays' to fly plus stonings   AnyN !!
> 
> 
> 
> All of which shows the danger of letting a country be taken over by religion-based governments.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------- as in 'islam' !!


----------



## idb

Lysistrata said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can certainly make a case that ISLAM is WORSE than christianity but
> that doesn't make christianity GOOD!
> 
> one could easily (and it has been done so I won't bother now) pull passages from the bible that are just as vile
> 
> proslavery
> killing unbelievers
> women submit to husbands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you know absolutely nothing about Christianity,
> like most Christians who profess but don't study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative self-proclaimed CHRISTIAN Roy Moore (ex-judge, ran for US State Senator in Alabama and BARELY lost to a democrat)  thinks you are an idiot.
> 
> HE says that the BIBLE specifically proclaims homosexuality a SIN and he believes it should be a CRIME in the US!
> 
> Why don't you go argue with him.
> 
> tell HIM to stop using the OT
> 
> tell HIM he doesn't know much about the bible....
> 
> and after that tell TRUMP who ENDORSED Moore for senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does mention it and condemn it, but it doesn't call for violent action.
> 
> The New Testament says that homosexuality is a “shameful lust” (Romans 1:26), a “shameful act,” an abandonment of “natural relations” (Romans 1:27), a “wrongdoing” (1 Corinthians 6:9), and “sexual immorality and perversion” (Jude 1:7). Homosexuality carries a “due penalty” (Romans 1:27), “is contrary to the sound doctrine” (1 Timothy 1:10), and is listed among the sins that bar people from the kingdom of God (1 Corinthians 6:9). Despite the attempts of some to downplay these verses, the Bible could not be clearer that homosexuality is a sin against God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But these parts have nothing to do with Jesus. It's all Saul/Paul, Timothy. Find something from Jesus.
> 
> If you want to talk OT, show me that you follow the tenets of Leviticus and Deuternomy. I've read both. Good luck.
Click to expand...

"Show me in the Bible where it condemns homosexuals"
...
"Ok, ok, well show me where it calls for action against homosexuals"
...
"Well, alright...then show me where it calls for action against homosexuals in Books beginning with 'G' that were written on a Wednesday...I bet you can't...so I win!"


----------



## pismoe

.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> False. There is no other reference to any silly gods, demons, fairies, or unicorns in the prayer. You are making shit up, and it's false.


Read the OP, my man, instead of flapping your virtual lips. You will find a reference to a non specific God in it. Stay sharp.


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No they don't. They deserve to be allowed to worship as they please and to express their opinions out loud, and this is all they deserve.


That's very white of you but who are you to speak for New Zealand citizens? Careful...you inner fascist is showing.


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You literally just posted yourself that 48% of new Zealanders are Christian. You DO know that 52% is "most", right? Come on, man.


That's right and you realize that those other 52% are not definitely anti Christian or against the parliamentary prayer as it's always been...right?
No vote has been taken on the subject. You have no idea how New Zealand citizens may come down on this.

Get over yourself and stop assuming facts not in evidence.


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can certainly make a case that ISLAM is WORSE than christianity but
> that doesn't make christianity GOOD!
> 
> one could easily (and it has been done so I won't bother now) pull passages from the bible that are just as vile
> 
> proslavery
> killing unbelievers
> women submit to husbands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you know absolutely nothing about Christianity,
> like most Christians who profess but don't study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative self-proclaimed CHRISTIAN Roy Moore (ex-judge, ran for US State Senator in Alabama and BARELY lost to a democrat)  thinks you are an idiot.
> 
> HE says that the BIBLE specifically proclaims homosexuality a SIN and he believes it should be a CRIME in the US!
> 
> Why don't you go argue with him.
> 
> tell HIM to stop using the OT
> 
> tell HIM he doesn't know much about the bible....
> 
> and after that tell TRUMP who ENDORSED Moore for senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does mention it and condemn it, but it doesn't call for violent action.
> 
> The New Testament says that homosexuality is a “shameful lust” (Romans 1:26), a “shameful act,” an abandonment of “natural relations” (Romans 1:27), a “wrongdoing” (1 Corinthians 6:9), and “sexual immorality and perversion” (Jude 1:7). Homosexuality carries a “due penalty” (Romans 1:27), “is contrary to the sound doctrine” (1 Timothy 1:10), and is listed among the sins that bar people from the kingdom of God (1 Corinthians 6:9). Despite the attempts of some to downplay these verses, the Bible could not be clearer that homosexuality is a sin against God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't call for VIOLENT action?
> 
> "shall be put to death"
> "by stoning"
> "suffer not a witch to live"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------   and thats Ancient history not practiced by any Christian in the USA or the Western world .   Course , muslims do the VIOLENCE all the time in present times as they follow the RULES of 'mo'   AnyN .
Click to expand...

It's fortunate that the USA and the "Western world" are secular then, isn't it?
That "oppression of Christians" thing has kept us all safer.


----------



## idb

anynameyouwish said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the 10 commandments are actually UNconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the Commandments are admonishments to the Israelites and not considered "laws" at all as far as the Constitution is concerned.
> 
> Instructing the Jews to not work on the Sabbath, to not make carved images for worship, not to take the Lord's name in vain, etc. are not matters for Supreme Court review or decisions anymore than taking your hat off indoors or covering your mouth when you cough.
> 
> Where do you come up with your bizarre ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me:  "most of the 10 commandments are unconstitutional"
> 
> you "Where do you come up with your bizarre ideas?"
> 
> 
> the 10 commandments
> 
> 
> You shall have no other Gods but me. (unconstitutional)
> 
> You shall not make for yourself any idol, nor bow down to it or worship it.(unconstitutional)
> You shall not misuse the name of the Lord your God.(UNconstitutional)
> 
> You shall remember and keep the Sabbath day holy.(unconstitutional)
> Respect your father and mother.(unconstitutional)
> You must not commit murder.
> You must not commit adultery.(tell THAT to trump)
> 
> You must not steal.
> You must not give false evidence against your neighbour.
> You must not be envious of your neighbour's goods. You shall not be envious of his house nor his wife, nor anything that belongs to your neighbour.(unconstitutional)
Click to expand...

They would be unconstitutional if they were imposed by a government.
Lucky for everyone that the USA doesn't have a state religion.


----------



## progressive hunter

anynameyouwish said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New Zealand parliament is absolutely willing to acknowledge all other "bronze aged myths" but specifically omits the name of Jesus suddenly without consultation or notice.
> 
> 
> 
> False.  There is no other reference to any silly gods, demons, fairies, or unicorns in the prayer. You are making shit up, and it's false.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> t the very least 48% of New Zealand citizens deserve to be heard on the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don't. They deserve to be allowed to worship as they please and to express their opinions out loud, and this is all they deserve.
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, you do not know this to be true:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You literally just posted yourself that 48% of new Zealanders are Christian.  You DO know that 52% is "most", right?  Come on, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry but 52% is not most,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 52% is NOT most?!?!?!?!
> 
> conservatives are BAD at math!
Click to expand...

did you figure in the margin for error in the number???

I bet not


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

anynameyouwish said:


> 52% is NOT most?!?!?!?!
> 
> conservatives are BAD at math!


All you know is 48% of New Zealand citizens self identify as Christians.

What you DON'T know is if that automatically means 52% of New Zealand residents want parliamentary prayers changed to delete all references to Jesus. I, for instance, don't self identity as a Christian but would leave the prayer alone and at least get public input on the matter.

Is that too complicated?


Learn to differentiate your prejudices and assumptions from facts. You might learn something.


----------



## idb

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, allow me:
> 
> 1) It's logical, because modern, secular governments should not be showing a preference for , or even making any reference at all, to bronze aged myths in their official business. that being true, it then follows that a reference to a specific, bronze aged myth be removed from the parliamentary prayer.
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not true.* You've only assumed it is.
> 
> The New Zealand parliament is absolutely willing to acknowledge all other "bronze aged myths" but specifically omits the name of Jesus suddenly without consultation or notice. That is an absolute strike at Christianity made in a unilateral
> and one sided, biased way.
> At the very least 48% of New Zealand citizens deserve to be heard on the issue. Or are you just a fan of authoritarian rule?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) It's fair because most New Zealanders, and much of the parliament, do not subscribe to this particular, bronze age myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, you do not know this to be true:
> I don't identify as a Christian per se but I believe in the historical figure, Jesus of Nazareth and I too would object to this single bureaucrat official making a decision that seems to be anti Christian, were I a citizen.
> 
> Put the matter to vote, unless you don't like consent of the governed as a principle.
Click to expand...

By referencing 'Almighty God' the dastardly communo-fascist NZ parliament is actually proposing to discriminate against all religions that aren't monotheistic.
So...relax Christians...you're not the only ones being oppressed.


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------   there is NO Enforcement or FORCED Bowing to a Christian God in the USA or most of the Western World  .      Course in 'islam' they will Enforce by lashes , cutting off of hands , beheadings , stonings and teaching 'gays' to fly plus stonings   AnyN !!
> 
> 
> 
> All of which shows the danger of letting a country be taken over by religion-based governments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------- as in 'islam' !!
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## Lysistrata

pismoe said:


> reading through the posts , its this kinda zhit that happens when a country allow Diversity into its borders .  It should be a warning to others , especially Americans who are purposely destroying the USA  cohesiveness .


Is the U.S.A. cohesive? When did that happen? We have all kinds of religions here, plus those who do not choose to follow a faith.I think that you want to force your particular faith on others..


----------



## anynameyouwish

idb said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the 10 commandments are actually UNconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the Commandments are admonishments to the Israelites and not considered "laws" at all as far as the Constitution is concerned.
> 
> Instructing the Jews to not work on the Sabbath, to not make carved images for worship, not to take the Lord's name in vain, etc. are not matters for Supreme Court review or decisions anymore than taking your hat off indoors or covering your mouth when you cough.
> 
> Where do you come up with your bizarre ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me:  "most of the 10 commandments are unconstitutional"
> 
> you "Where do you come up with your bizarre ideas?"
> 
> 
> the 10 commandments
> 
> 
> You shall have no other Gods but me. (unconstitutional)
> 
> You shall not make for yourself any idol, nor bow down to it or worship it.(unconstitutional)
> You shall not misuse the name of the Lord your God.(UNconstitutional)
> 
> You shall remember and keep the Sabbath day holy.(unconstitutional)
> Respect your father and mother.(unconstitutional)
> You must not commit murder.
> You must not commit adultery.(tell THAT to trump)
> 
> You must not steal.
> You must not give false evidence against your neighbour.
> You must not be envious of your neighbour's goods. You shall not be envious of his house nor his wife, nor anything that belongs to your neighbour.(unconstitutional)
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They would be unconstitutional if they were imposed by a government.
> Lucky for everyone that the USA doesn't have a state religion.
Click to expand...



aha!

STATE religion!

according to conservatives STATES CAN have RELIGION!

so a state can proclaim it is "christian" and proceed to rule via their bible!


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Lysistrata said:


> Is the U.S.A. cohesive? When did that happen? We have all kinds of religions here, plus those who do not choose to follow a faith.I think that you want to force your particular faith on others..


It's time for the fascistic authoritarian left to stop pretending the uttering the "J" word in public, as part of a government function or pro forma ceremony, is "forcing" people to become slaves to Christianity against their will.

There are no religion police. No one is being forced to watch Jerry Fallwell broadcasts or say prayers before meals or bedtime while jack booted agents monitor your thoughts.

One single partisan politician in New Zealand took it upon himself to make an issue of this pro forma prayer before parliament in New Zealand. Can someone send me news releases from New Zealand documenting the horrors of enforced Christianity that fell heavy on the shoulders of the 52% of Kiwi citizens not self identifying as Christians.

And if New Zealand is pushing Jesus on it's citizenry how did these 52% of the population get away with not being Christians at all? Who is to blame for that?

This is as stupid as ACLU absolutists who sue to have tiny crosses on remote mountain side memorials torn down and removed to make sure we aren't all tainted by the implicit Christianity it represents.


----------



## progressive hunter

anynameyouwish said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the 10 commandments are actually UNconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the Commandments are admonishments to the Israelites and not considered "laws" at all as far as the Constitution is concerned.
> 
> Instructing the Jews to not work on the Sabbath, to not make carved images for worship, not to take the Lord's name in vain, etc. are not matters for Supreme Court review or decisions anymore than taking your hat off indoors or covering your mouth when you cough.
> 
> Where do you come up with your bizarre ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me:  "most of the 10 commandments are unconstitutional"
> 
> you "Where do you come up with your bizarre ideas?"
> 
> 
> the 10 commandments
> 
> 
> You shall have no other Gods but me. (unconstitutional)
> 
> You shall not make for yourself any idol, nor bow down to it or worship it.(unconstitutional)
> You shall not misuse the name of the Lord your God.(UNconstitutional)
> 
> You shall remember and keep the Sabbath day holy.(unconstitutional)
> Respect your father and mother.(unconstitutional)
> You must not commit murder.
> You must not commit adultery.(tell THAT to trump)
> 
> You must not steal.
> You must not give false evidence against your neighbour.
> You must not be envious of your neighbour's goods. You shall not be envious of his house nor his wife, nor anything that belongs to your neighbour.(unconstitutional)
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They would be unconstitutional if they were imposed by a government.
> Lucky for everyone that the USA doesn't have a state religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> aha!
> 
> STATE religion!
> 
> according to conservatives STATES CAN have RELIGION!
> 
> so a state can proclaim it is "christian" and proceed to rule via their bible!
Click to expand...

LIAR!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Penelope said:


> He is a quack. Anyone who thinks the bible is true is a quake and he sure does, line by line. I have studied the bible and cultures for years and this guy is a quack, but hey if you want to listen to him that is your prerogative.



Penelope  eyes wide shut...


----------



## pismoe

Lysistrata said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> reading through the posts , its this kinda zhit that happens when a country allow Diversity into its borders .  It should be a warning to others , especially Americans who are purposely destroying the USA  cohesiveness .
> 
> 
> 
> Is the U.S.A. cohesive? When did that happen? We have all kinds of religions here, plus those who do not choose to follow a faith.I think that you want to force your particular faith on others..
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------   we were COHESIVE , we were Cohesive as Americans mostly speaking English and being Christian or Judeo Christian .   And i'm speaking the 50s through the 80s , maybe early 90s .   The more diverse the USA becomes the less cohesive it will be . its simply common sense  Lysis .


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

anynameyouwish said:


> aha!
> 
> STATE religion!
> 
> according to conservatives STATES CAN have RELIGION!
> 
> so a state can proclaim it is "christian" and proceed to rule via their bible!


Did you see the part that says the USA DOESN'T have a State religion?

It's right in my quote...that you cited. Now if I was to insult someone for such dumbassery,
I would insert it here properly noting how stupid it is to so completely get a simple thing so wrong.

But I won't do that. It triggers some sensitive souls.


----------



## idb

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the U.S.A. cohesive? When did that happen? We have all kinds of religions here, plus those who do not choose to follow a faith.I think that you want to force your particular faith on others..
> 
> 
> 
> It's time for the fascistic authoritarian left to stop pretending the uttering the "J" word in public, as part of a government function or pro forma ceremony, is "forcing" people to become slaves to Christianity against their will.
> 
> There are no religion police. No one is being forced to watch Jerry Fallwell broadcasts or say prayers before meals or bedtime while jack booted agents monitor your thoughts.
> 
> One single partisan politician in New Zealand took it upon himself to make an issue of this pro forma prayer before parliament in New Zealand. Can someone send me news releases from New Zealand documenting the horrors of enforced Christianity that fell heavy on the shoulders of the 52% of Kiwi citizens not self identifying as Christians.
> 
> And if New Zealand is pushing Jesus on it's citizenry how did these 52% of the population get away with not being Christians at all? Who is to blame for that?
> 
> This is as stupid as ACLU absolutists who sue to have tiny crosses on remote mountain side memorials torn down and removed to make sure we aren't all tainted by the implicit Christianity it represents.
Click to expand...

Likewise, can someone please post the news releases of state-sanctioned oppression against Christians in the wake of the prayer change in the NZ parliament?


----------



## mudwhistle

idb said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> Cool story bro.
> What does this have to do with the mosque shootings?
> The article is dated October 2018.
Click to expand...

Wrong.
The article is dated 3-30-19


----------



## Lysistrata

pismoe said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> reading through the posts , its this kinda zhit that happens when a country allow Diversity into its borders .  It should be a warning to others , especially Americans who are purposely destroying the USA  cohesiveness .
> 
> 
> 
> Is the U.S.A. cohesive? When did that happen? We have all kinds of religions here, plus those who do not choose to follow a faith.I think that you want to force your particular faith on others..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------   we were COHESIVE , we were Cohesive as Americans mostly speaking English and being Christian or Judeo Christian .   And i'm speaking the 50s through the 80s , maybe early 90s .   The more diverse the USA becomes the less cohesive it will be . its simply common sense  Lysis .
Click to expand...

Do you find cults like the graham and the jeffress and focus on the family and family research council "cohesive"? They are just idiots.


----------



## idb

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> Cool story bro.
> What does this have to do with the mosque shootings?
> The article is dated October 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> The article is dated 3-30-19
Click to expand...

Go to the source Guardian article and have another look.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

idb said:


> Likewise, can someone please post the news releases of state-sanctioned oppression against Christians in the wake of the prayer change in the NZ parliament?


Derp is the only proper response to such a facetious absurd post.


----------



## pismoe

Lysistrata said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> reading through the posts , its this kinda zhit that happens when a country allow Diversity into its borders .  It should be a warning to others , especially Americans who are purposely destroying the USA  cohesiveness .
> 
> 
> 
> Is the U.S.A. cohesive? When did that happen? We have all kinds of religions here, plus those who do not choose to follow a faith.I think that you want to force your particular faith on others..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------   we were COHESIVE , we were Cohesive as Americans mostly speaking English and being Christian or Judeo Christian .   And i'm speaking the 50s through the 80s , maybe early 90s .   The more diverse the USA becomes the less cohesive it will be . its simply common sense  Lysis .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you find cults like the graham and the jeffress and focus on the family and family research council "cohesive"? They are just idiots.
Click to expand...

- -------------------   i knew Billy Graham and he seemed fine but i saw him , probably in the late 50s through the 60s up through the 80s about .   Sure , he was a Baptist Preacher i think , said what he believed and had big rallies throughout the USA and world wide i think and was on TV .  Never really watched him though .  Jeffress , i think he is a local Preacher , think he is Baptist and i Judge him to be local and out of Texas .   I see him on TV every once and awhile , he is fine as far as i am concerned .  I was never FORCED to do anything because of Graham or Jeffress and have never been punished for doing anything that Graham or Jeffress call SIN  Lysis .


----------



## idb

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, can someone please post the news releases of state-sanctioned oppression against Christians in the wake of the prayer change in the NZ parliament?
> 
> 
> 
> Derp is the only proper response to such a facetious absurd post.
Click to expand...

You could have just answered "No, I can't".
It would have been shorter.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

idb said:


> You could have just answered "No, I can't".
> It would have been shorter.


Shorter isn't always better.


----------



## Rustic

anynameyouwish said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the 10 commandments are actually UNconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the Commandments are admonishments to the Israelites and not considered "laws" at all as far as the Constitution is concerned.
> 
> Instructing the Jews to not work on the Sabbath, to not make carved images for worship, not to take the Lord's name in vain, etc. are not matters for Supreme Court review or decisions anymore than taking your hat off indoors or covering your mouth when you cough.
> 
> Where do you come up with your bizarre ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me:  "most of the 10 commandments are unconstitutional"
> 
> you "Where do you come up with your bizarre ideas?"
> 
> 
> the 10 commandments
> 
> 
> You shall have no other Gods but me. (unconstitutional)
> 
> You shall not make for yourself any idol, nor bow down to it or worship it.(unconstitutional)
> You shall not misuse the name of the Lord your God.(UNconstitutional)
> 
> You shall remember and keep the Sabbath day holy.(unconstitutional)
> Respect your father and mother.(unconstitutional)
> You must not commit murder.
> You must not commit adultery.(tell THAT to trump)
> 
> You must not steal.
> You must not give false evidence against your neighbour.
> You must not be envious of your neighbour's goods. You shall not be envious of his house nor his wife, nor anything that belongs to your neighbour.(unconstitutional)
Click to expand...

Stupidity and political correctness... one in the same


----------



## idb

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could have just answered "No, I can't".
> It would have been shorter.
> 
> 
> 
> Shorter isn't always better.
Click to expand...

It would have been more meaningful though.


----------



## Rustic

idb said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you know absolutely nothing about Christianity,
> like most Christians who profess but don't study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative self-proclaimed CHRISTIAN Roy Moore (ex-judge, ran for US State Senator in Alabama and BARELY lost to a democrat)  thinks you are an idiot.
> 
> HE says that the BIBLE specifically proclaims homosexuality a SIN and he believes it should be a CRIME in the US!
> 
> Why don't you go argue with him.
> 
> tell HIM to stop using the OT
> 
> tell HIM he doesn't know much about the bible....
> 
> and after that tell TRUMP who ENDORSED Moore for senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does mention it and condemn it, but it doesn't call for violent action.
> 
> The New Testament says that homosexuality is a “shameful lust” (Romans 1:26), a “shameful act,” an abandonment of “natural relations” (Romans 1:27), a “wrongdoing” (1 Corinthians 6:9), and “sexual immorality and perversion” (Jude 1:7). Homosexuality carries a “due penalty” (Romans 1:27), “is contrary to the sound doctrine” (1 Timothy 1:10), and is listed among the sins that bar people from the kingdom of God (1 Corinthians 6:9). Despite the attempts of some to downplay these verses, the Bible could not be clearer that homosexuality is a sin against God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't call for VIOLENT action?
> 
> "shall be put to death"
> "by stoning"
> "suffer not a witch to live"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------   and thats Ancient history not practiced by any Christian in the USA or the Western world .   Course , muslims do the VIOLENCE all the time in present times as they follow the RULES of 'mo'   AnyN .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's fortunate that the USA and the "Western world" are secular then, isn't it?
> That "oppression of Christians" thing has kept us all safer.
Click to expand...

20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.


----------



## impuretrash

the left: goes out of their way to alienate, discriminate against and marginalize white men and systems of western values

also the left: WHY ARE WHITE MEN SO ANGRY IT JUS DON MAKE NO DAM CENTS


----------



## Ridgerunner

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Shorter isn't always better.



That's what she said...


----------



## Lysistrata

pismoe said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> reading through the posts , its this kinda zhit that happens when a country allow Diversity into its borders .  It should be a warning to others , especially Americans who are purposely destroying the USA  cohesiveness .
> 
> 
> 
> Is the U.S.A. cohesive? When did that happen? We have all kinds of religions here, plus those who do not choose to follow a faith.I think that you want to force your particular faith on others..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------   we were COHESIVE , we were Cohesive as Americans mostly speaking English and being Christian or Judeo Christian .   And i'm speaking the 50s through the 80s , maybe early 90s .   The more diverse the USA becomes the less cohesive it will be . its simply common sense  Lysis .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you find cults like the graham and the jeffress and focus on the family and family research council "cohesive"? They are just idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - -------------------   i knew Billy Graham and he seemed fine but i saw him , probably in the late 50s through the 60s up through the 80s about .   Sure , he was a Baptist Preacher i think , said what he believed and had big rallies throughout the USA and world wide i think and was on TV .  Never really watched him though .  Jeffress , i think he is a local Preacher , think he is Baptist and i Judge him to be local and out of Texas .   I see him on TV every once and awhile , he is fine as far as i am concerned .  I was never FORCED to do anything because of Graham or Jeffress and have never been punished for doing anything that Graham or Jeffress call SIN  Lysis .
Click to expand...


My objection to these folks is that they run around representing themselves as the voice of Christianity in general. They  only represent small groups. Yeah, they've got their followers, but that is all. Why should anyone else give a damn?


----------



## skye

mudwhistle said:


> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​




Sadly, I am not surprised Jesus is being removed from their lives. There is a Socialist in power in NZ.

That's where the rats will jump ship when the times comes....the elites, Silicon Valley  all the scum of the Earth really,  and all thanks  to Jacinta Ardern , she is a traitor to all New Zealander  Patriots!  I hope her day will come.



 Socialist, Globlalist  New Zealand Prime Minister, a   very  good  friend with the rats, rats  like John  Podesta, who  was there  a couple of weeks  ago just before the shooting....... also very good friend with this rat   below,  just to name a few.


----------



## Penelope

New Zealand banned guns, (wrong) and now they banned Jesus (which also is a lie).  This whole thread is lie, esp the title.


----------



## pismoe

Lysistrata said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> reading through the posts , its this kinda zhit that happens when a country allow Diversity into its borders .  It should be a warning to others , especially Americans who are purposely destroying the USA  cohesiveness .
> 
> 
> 
> Is the U.S.A. cohesive? When did that happen? We have all kinds of religions here, plus those who do not choose to follow a faith.I think that you want to force your particular faith on others..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------   we were COHESIVE , we were Cohesive as Americans mostly speaking English and being Christian or Judeo Christian .   And i'm speaking the 50s through the 80s , maybe early 90s .   The more diverse the USA becomes the less cohesive it will be . its simply common sense  Lysis .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you find cults like the graham and the jeffress and focus on the family and family research council "cohesive"? They are just idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - -------------------   i knew Billy Graham and he seemed fine but i saw him , probably in the late 50s through the 60s up through the 80s about .   Sure , he was a Baptist Preacher i think , said what he believed and had big rallies throughout the USA and world wide i think and was on TV .  Never really watched him though .  Jeffress , i think he is a local Preacher , think he is Baptist and i Judge him to be local and out of Texas .   I see him on TV every once and awhile , he is fine as far as i am concerned .  I was never FORCED to do anything because of Graham or Jeffress and have never been punished for doing anything that Graham or Jeffress call SIN  Lysis .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My objection to these folks is that they run around representing themselves as the voice of Christianity in general. They  only represent small groups. Yeah, they've got their followers, but that is all. Why should anyone else give a damn?
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------------   FREE Country and all that plus Free Speech as Billy Graham can represent himself anyway that HE Likes in this Free Country if he can afford it .  See Billy's Worldwide Rallies . ---   List of Billy Graham's crusades - Wikipedia  ---   looks like Billy Graham was BLESSED as Billy could afford his numerous CRUSADES   Lysis .


----------



## pismoe

and Billy Graham started out holding tent meeting in Farm fields in the late 40s i believe   Lysis


----------



## pismoe

just a bit more info and with all of Billy's admirers and Evangelical Power he never once forced me to do anything and he never punished me for any of my Sins .   ---   Billy Graham - Wikipedia  ---    Yep , Billy Graham was alright   Lysis .


----------



## Penelope

pismoe said:


> just a bit more info and with all of Billy's admirers and Evangelical Power he never once forced me to do anything and he never punished me for any of my Sins .   ---   Billy Graham - Wikipedia  ---    Yep , Billy Graham was alright   Lysis .



Maybe Billy Graham knows where Jesus is since he has left New Zealand!! or rather kicked out.


----------



## Lysistrata

pismoe said:


> and Billy Graham started out holding tent meeting in Farm fields in the late 40s i believe   Lysis


But who gives a shit? Billy (dead now) and frankie can do what they want. Why do any of the rest of us have to care?


----------



## idb

Penelope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a bit more info and with all of Billy's admirers and Evangelical Power he never once forced me to do anything and he never punished me for any of my Sins .   ---   Billy Graham - Wikipedia  ---    Yep , Billy Graham was alright   Lysis .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Billy Graham knows where Jesus is since he has left New Zealand!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Penelope

idb said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a bit more info and with all of Billy's admirers and Evangelical Power he never once forced me to do anything and he never punished me for any of my Sins .   ---   Billy Graham - Wikipedia  ---    Yep , Billy Graham was alright   Lysis .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Billy Graham knows where Jesus is since he has left New Zealand!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 253310
Click to expand...


She has him hid behind the curtains. Too funny.


----------



## Lysistrata

Rustic said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative self-proclaimed CHRISTIAN Roy Moore (ex-judge, ran for US State Senator in Alabama and BARELY lost to a democrat)  thinks you are an idiot.
> 
> HE says that the BIBLE specifically proclaims homosexuality a SIN and he believes it should be a CRIME in the US!
> 
> Why don't you go argue with him.
> 
> tell HIM to stop using the OT
> 
> tell HIM he doesn't know much about the bible....
> 
> and after that tell TRUMP who ENDORSED Moore for senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does mention it and condemn it, but it doesn't call for violent action.
> 
> The New Testament says that homosexuality is a “shameful lust” (Romans 1:26), a “shameful act,” an abandonment of “natural relations” (Romans 1:27), a “wrongdoing” (1 Corinthians 6:9), and “sexual immorality and perversion” (Jude 1:7). Homosexuality carries a “due penalty” (Romans 1:27), “is contrary to the sound doctrine” (1 Timothy 1:10), and is listed among the sins that bar people from the kingdom of God (1 Corinthians 6:9). Despite the attempts of some to downplay these verses, the Bible could not be clearer that homosexuality is a sin against God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't call for VIOLENT action?
> 
> "shall be put to death"
> "by stoning"
> "suffer not a witch to live"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------   and thats Ancient history not practiced by any Christian in the USA or the Western world .   Course , muslims do the VIOLENCE all the time in present times as they follow the RULES of 'mo'   AnyN .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's fortunate that the USA and the "Western world" are secular then, isn't it?
> That "oppression of Christians" thing has kept us all safer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
Click to expand...


What does this have to do with altering the parliamentary prayer? It seems that there are plenty of churches, mosques, synagogues, and temples to worship in.


----------



## pismoe

Lysistrata said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> reading through the posts , its this kinda zhit that happens when a country allow Diversity into its borders .  It should be a warning to others , especially Americans who are purposely destroying the USA  cohesiveness .
> 
> 
> 
> Is the U.S.A. cohesive? When did that happen? We have all kinds of religions here, plus those who do not choose to follow a faith.I think that you want to force your particular faith on others..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------   we were COHESIVE , we were Cohesive as Americans mostly speaking English and being Christian or Judeo Christian .   And i'm speaking the 50s through the 80s , maybe early 90s .   The more diverse the USA becomes the less cohesive it will be . its simply common sense  Lysis .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you find cults like the graham and the jeffress and focus on the family and family research council "cohesive"? They are just idiots.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------   you were the one that mentioned Graham and Jeffress , I gave you some education is all i did Lysis .  ---   Don't like it , well don't read it  Lysis .


----------



## cnm

Correll said:


> Are you seriously pretending that you lefties are going to stop with this?
> 
> lol. NO ONE believes that, especially not you.


We'll have blood sacrifices in the streets by 2020.


----------



## cnm

Correll said:


> Oh, so having to hear, or truly as almost no one would hear it, NOT hear, a reference to Christianity is a public prayer,
> 
> 
> that is a from of oppression to you?


When other religions and no religion are not recognised in the same address from/in government, yes.


----------



## cnm

mudwhistle said:


> Am I being clear?


Yes. I understand it's ok to despise the first people in the US.


----------



## Flopper

mudwhistle said:


> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​


In a country with vastly different religious beliefs like New Zealand, government should be neutral otherwise it invites accusations of religious discrimination and stirs up hatred.  However, I think the timing of this decision is bad.


----------



## pismoe

in reply to post number 285 from Lysis .  And as far as the Parlimentary Prayer , i HEAR that a possible change MAY or May not happen .   As an American I don't really care one way or the other except to see 'new zealand' lefty gov go after CNM and grab him but the Nutz [and maybe IDB if he or they have any nutz .   Heck . give 'new zealand' back to the 'maori' and fatten up the 'new zealanders' up for the Barbie for all i care  Lysis .


----------



## pismoe

Flopper said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> In a country with vastly different religious beliefs like New Zealand, government should be neutral otherwise it invites accusations of religious discrimination and stirs up hatred.  However, I think the timing of this decision is bad.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------   funny and PARTLY agree .   Timing is bad for the lefty 'gov' but otherwise its good for 'new zealander' Christians to see that their lefty gov is their enemy with ill will and intent towards them Flopper .


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Read the OP, my man, instead of flapping your virtual lips. You will find a reference to a non specific God in it.


Ah, I see.  And your argument is that this is why it should also mention one, specifically. That's a pretty crappy argument, by any standard.



Eric Arthur Blair said:


> That's very white of you but who are you to speak for New Zealand citizens?


You wanted my opinion, you got it.  Expressing my opinion in a discussion gives me no power over anyone in new Zealand.  I could say the same, idiotic, sissy thing to you, every time you express your opinion. Grow up.


----------



## cnm

Cellblock2429 said:


> The Declaration has many references to God throughout the document. The most famous one is that men are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights.
> 
> “We hold these Truths to be self-evident, that all Men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness”


Except YWHW is credited nowhere in the document as being the creator.


----------



## pismoe

Lysistrata said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Billy Graham started out holding tent meeting in Farm fields in the late 40s i believe   Lysis
> 
> 
> 
> But who gives a shit? Billy (dead now) and frankie can do what they want. Why do any of the rest of us have to care?
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------------------  plus , see your posted question post 264 just above , seem that you had interest and question about Billy and Franklin Graham  and I just educated YOU about Billy Graham  Lysis .


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously pretending that you lefties are going to stop with this?
> 
> lol. NO ONE believes that, especially not you.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have blood sacrifices in the streets by 2020.
Click to expand...



We had them already, last year. ANd you people loved it and made bullshit excuses for them. 


Blood sacrificed in the name of your crazy pretend tolerance and diversity, fighting, destroying, burning, supposed to stop "nazis" several of whom were Jewish. 


So full of shit, you people.


----------



## cnm

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Those references to Jesus were removed by one person without any consultation and is a slap in the face to nearly half the nation.
> 
> "Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."


From a Parliamentary prayer by the Speaker of the Parliament, who has the Authority to do so.


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so having to hear, or truly as almost no one would hear it, NOT hear, a reference to Christianity is a public prayer,
> 
> 
> that is a from of oppression to you?
> 
> 
> 
> When other religions and no religion are not recognised in the same address from/in government, yes.
Click to expand...



So, Christianity is not allowed to ever be celebrated or observed, by itself. 


So, when the nation observed the Muslim Call to Prayer, was there multiple references to the many other religions in New Zealand?


This is a rhetorical question. We all know that that it is different when it is not Christianity.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

"Waaaaah, if they dont say Jaysus in the parliamentary prayer, then they are forcing Jaysus out of everyone's lives!"


Fuckin stupid nonsense...


----------



## mudwhistle

cnm said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being clear?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I understand it's ok to despise the first people in the US.
Click to expand...

Yep....typical liberal.....can't win an argument so you scream "RACIST".
Which is ironic since my wife is half Native-American and so is my brothers and sisters.


----------



## mudwhistle

skye said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I am not surprised Jesus is being removed from their lives. There is a Socialist in power in NZ.
> 
> That's where the rats will jump ship when the times comes....the elites, Silicon Valley  all the scum of the Earth really,  and all thanks  to Jacinta Ardern , she is a traitor to all New Zealander  Patriots!  I hope her day will come.
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist, Globlalist  New Zealand Prime Minister, a   very  good  friend with the rats, rats  like John  Podesta, who  was there  a couple of weeks  ago just before the shooting....... also very good friend with this rat   below,  just to name a few.
Click to expand...

Why is it that Hillary is always doing selfies with all of these Socialist assholes????


----------



## pismoe

cnm said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those references to Jesus were removed by one person without any consultation and is a slap in the face to nearly half the nation.
> 
> "Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> 
> 
> From a Parliamentary prayer by the Speaker of the Parliament, who has the Authority to do so.
Click to expand...

------------------------------ cool , and some protester so there is some annoyance  CNM .


----------



## cnm

skye said:


> Socialist, Globlalist New Zealand Prime Minister,


Every day I grow more satisfied I cast a vote for her party candidate in my electorate and a vote for her party with my party vote. Jacinda has impressed me with her leadership.


----------



## cnm

Flopper said:


> In a country with vastly different religious beliefs like New Zealand, government should be neutral otherwise it invites accusations of religious discrimination and stirs up hatred. However, I think the timing of this decision is bad.


Yeah, gods should be ignored by politicians while conducting national business.


----------



## cnm

Correll said:


> We had them already, last year. ANd you people loved it and made bullshit excuses for them.
> 
> 
> Blood sacrificed in the name of your crazy pretend tolerance and diversity, fighting, destroying, burning, supposed to stop "nazis" several of whom were Jewish.
> 
> 
> So full of shit, you people.


From the content of your post that would be you people.


----------



## idb

Flopper said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> In a country with vastly different religious beliefs like New Zealand, government should be neutral otherwise it invites accusations of religious discrimination and stirs up hatred.  However, I think the timing of this decision is bad.
Click to expand...

_However, I think the timing of this decision is bad_
What...October last year?
We're criticising the NZ government for not having the power of prescience now?


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had them already, last year. ANd you people loved it and made bullshit excuses for them.
> 
> 
> Blood sacrificed in the name of your crazy pretend tolerance and diversity, fighting, destroying, burning, supposed to stop "nazis" several of whom were Jewish.
> 
> 
> So full of shit, you people.
> 
> 
> 
> From the content of your post that would be you people.
Click to expand...




Nope. YOu people the ones making attacks and defending them.


----------



## cnm

Correll said:


> So, when the nation observed the Muslim Call to Prayer, was there multiple references to the many other religions in New Zealand?


It was at a Muslim religious service. You're demented in your self victimisation.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Penelope said:


> New Zealand banned guns, (wrong) and now they banned Jesus (which also is a lie).  This whole thread is lie, esp the title.




They did   NOT ban "jesus"

They just removed JESUS from their government prayer. They are a secular government, and as such they should NOT be promoting ALLAH or JESUS or ZORO or ANYONE!


Eric Arthur Blair said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative self-proclaimed CHRISTIAN Roy Moore (ex-judge, ran for US State Senator in Alabama and BARELY lost to a democrat) thinks you are an idiot.
> 
> HE says that the BIBLE specifically proclaims homosexuality a SIN and he believes it should be a CRIME in the US!
> 
> Why don't you go argue with him.
> 
> tell HIM to stop using the OT
> 
> tell HIM he doesn't know much about the bible....
> 
> and after that tell TRUMP who ENDORSED Moore for senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should get that Roy Moore burr removed from up your ass. It really seems to bother you and you constantly post about him.
> Moore is a Christian fundamentalist and as such doesn't really reflect the views of most of the Christian community.
> 
> Most modern Christians who profess to believe in the bible aren't obsessed by homosexuality and recognize it as an immorality the same as any other sin, more or less.
> They reject proselytizing by radical gay groups in our schools and have managed to reject the sin but not the sinners in most cases. No one wanted to stone Liberace, despite being flamingly gay, for example.
> 
> And Trump endorsed Moore plainly because he was the republican candidate in Alabama. No more and no less.
> 
> Get over your little obsession.
Click to expand...


"You should get that Roy Moore burr removed from up your ass. It really seems to bother you and you constantly post about him.
Moore is a Christian fundamentalist and as such doesn't really reflect the views of most of the Christian community."

Nope.

He is a great example of a prominent conservative christian ENDORSED BY TRUMP, SUPPORTED by and VOTED FOR by MILLIONS of conservatives who have NO PROBLEM with his EXTREME views!

I kinda get tired of conservatives telling me to shut up.

I wish they'd just shut up about that.

NEVER have I ever said to anyone like you "get over it and shut up"

but I hear it from YOUR ilk all the time.

Trump ENDORSED MOORE
MOORE is an EXTREMIST EVANGELICAL
MILLIONS VOTED for him and would do so again.

YOU would vote for him.

So.....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

idb said:


> What...October last year?


No, he thought the article was from today.


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, when the nation observed the Muslim Call to Prayer, was there multiple references to the many other religions in New Zealand?
> 
> 
> 
> It was at a Muslim religious service. You're demented in your self victimisation.
Click to expand...



From the op, you hypocrite.



"One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide.  "


Like I said, liberal tolerance. Islam gets celebrated, while Christianity is purged.


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> In a country with vastly different religious beliefs like New Zealand, government should be neutral otherwise it invites accusations of religious discrimination and stirs up hatred.  However, I think the timing of this decision is bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------   funny and PARTLY agree .   Timing is bad for the lefty 'gov' but otherwise its good for 'new zealander' Christians to see that their lefty gov is their enemy with ill will and intent towards them Flopper .
Click to expand...

If October 2018 was bad timing...then what would have been good timing?
They waited for a five month gap until a mass shooting...that seems a pretty reasonable time-frame to me.


----------



## cnm

mudwhistle said:


> Yep....typical liberal.....can't win an argument so you scream "RACIST".
> Which is ironic since my wife is half Native-American and so is my brothers and sisters.


As though the name Pocahontas was not used to deride. What did your wife and siblings think about its use?


----------



## cnm

Correll said:


> "One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer. The event was televised nationwide. "


At For a Muslim religious service, you ineducable Cracker.


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....typical liberal.....can't win an argument so you scream "RACIST".
> Which is ironic since my wife is half Native-American and so is my brothers and sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> As though the name Pocahontas was not used to deride. What did your wife and siblings think about its use?
Click to expand...




The onus was not because the women is question was Indian, but because she was a fraud, because she was NOT Indian.


If that is your best example, you just made the opposite case then what you intended.


----------



## cnm

Correll said:


> Nope. YOu people the ones making attacks and defending them.


Could you point out the New Zealanders please?


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer. The event was televised nationwide. "
> 
> 
> 
> At a Muslim religious service, you ineducable Cracker.
Click to expand...



Observed nation wide. 


And shove your racism up your ass, fucktard.


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. YOu people the ones making attacks and defending them.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you point out the New Zealanders please?
Click to expand...



You leftards are the same across the Western World. Same stupid shit you believe and say and do.



You denying you support Antifa, or other rioters that attacked people for made up bullshit reasons?


----------



## idb

Correll said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer. The event was televised nationwide. "
> 
> 
> 
> At a Muslim religious service, you ineducable Cracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Observed nation wide.
> 
> 
> And shove your racism up your ass, fucktard.
Click to expand...

It was entirely voluntary...a bit like praising Jesus in Parliament really


----------



## Correll

idb said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer. The event was televised nationwide. "
> 
> 
> 
> At a Muslim religious service, you ineducable Cracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Observed nation wide.
> 
> 
> And shove your racism up your ass, fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was entirely voluntary...a bit like praising Jesus in Parliament really
Click to expand...



Even if true, in no way addresses my point.


Oh, do you have a problem with racist slurs that cnm is doing, or should your defense of him be considered to be a defense of anti-white racism too?


----------



## cnm

Correll said:


> The onus was not because the women is question was Indian, but because she was a fraud, because she was NOT Indian.


You avoided saying what your wife and siblings thought about 'Pocahontas' being used to deride.


----------



## cnm

Correll said:


> Observed nation wide.


Broadcast nationwide.


----------



## idb

Correll said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer. The event was televised nationwide. "
> 
> 
> 
> At a Muslim religious service, you ineducable Cracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Observed nation wide.
> 
> 
> And shove your racism up your ass, fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was entirely voluntary...a bit like praising Jesus in Parliament really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even if true, in no way addresses my point.
> 
> 
> Oh, do you have a problem with racist slurs that cnm is doing, or should your defense of him be considered to be a defense of anti-white racism too?
Click to expand...

I wasn't defending anyone...I was addressing what I thought was your point.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Correll said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, when the nation observed the Muslim Call to Prayer, was there multiple references to the many other religions in New Zealand?
> 
> 
> 
> It was at a Muslim religious service. You're demented in your self victimisation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the op, you hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> "One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide.  "
> 
> 
> Like I said, liberal tolerance. Islam gets celebrated, while Christianity is purged.
Click to expand...



I believe you engage in misinformation (and lies, really) when you say "liberals slam christians"

Many liberals (the majority?) are christians, themselves.  They just happen to be more LIBERAL christians. It would be more accurate and honest to say liberals slam CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIANS.

The thing is....
when you slam liberals who consider themselves CHRISTIANS you, yourself, are "slamming christians"......just not CONSERVATIVE christians.


You do understand that NOT ALL CHRISTIANS are fundies?
do you?

or not?


----------



## cnm

Correll said:


> You leftards are the same across the Western World. Same stupid shit you believe and say and do.


So, none of our people. You could have just said.


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The onus was not because the women is question was Indian, but because she was a fraud, because she was NOT Indian.
> 
> 
> 
> You avoided saying what your wife and siblings thought about 'Pocahontas' being used to deride.
Click to expand...



1. You are confusing me with someone else.

2. And you are dodging the point. Cowardly.


----------



## Correll

idb said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer. The event was televised nationwide. "
> 
> 
> 
> At a Muslim religious service, you ineducable Cracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Observed nation wide.
> 
> 
> And shove your racism up your ass, fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was entirely voluntary...a bit like praising Jesus in Parliament really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even if true, in no way addresses my point.
> 
> 
> Oh, do you have a problem with racist slurs that cnm is doing, or should your defense of him be considered to be a defense of anti-white racism too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't defending anyone...I was addressing what I thought was your point.
Click to expand...



My point was the hypocrisy of the Left, talking shit about tolerance, while celebrating Islam while purging Christianity.


You read cnm's racist post. Do you have anything to say about his overt racism?


----------



## Rustic

Penelope said:


> New Zealand banned guns, (wrong) and now they banned Jesus (which also is a lie).  This whole thread is lie, esp the title.


This is just the start, Banning firearms...
Socialism is all about control and that is always the starting point


----------



## Rustic

Lysistrata said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Billy Graham started out holding tent meeting in Farm fields in the late 40s i believe   Lysis
> 
> 
> 
> But who gives a shit? Billy (dead now) and frankie can do what they want. Why do any of the rest of us have to care?
Click to expand...

True, New Zealand can do whatever they want… I don’t give two shits.
But that doesn’t change the fact that the socialist countries always start by banning firearms.
Socialism is the perfect incubator for dictatorship


----------



## Correll

anynameyouwish said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, when the nation observed the Muslim Call to Prayer, was there multiple references to the many other religions in New Zealand?
> 
> 
> 
> It was at a Muslim religious service. You're demented in your self victimisation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the op, you hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> "One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide.  "
> 
> 
> Like I said, liberal tolerance. Islam gets celebrated, while Christianity is purged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you engage in misinformation (and lies, really) when you say "liberals slam christians"
> 
> Many liberals (the majority?) are christians, themselves.  They just happen to be more LIBERAL christians. It would be more accurate and honest to say liberals slam CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIANS.
> 
> The thing is....
> when you slam liberals who consider themselves CHRISTIANS you, yourself, are "slamming christians"......just not CONSERVATIVE christians.
> 
> 
> You do understand that NOT ALL CHRISTIANS are fundies?
> do you?
> 
> or not?
Click to expand...




When I slam liberals for what they say or do, I am not slamming "christians" in that I am not slamming them for BEING christians. 


When the New Zealand government purges Christianity from the public prayer, as it did, it is denying the heritage and faith of New Zealand Christians BECAUSE they are Christians.


if they were Muslims, their faith was and is, and will be publicly celebrated. 


Different rules for different folks.


It is called religious discrimination.


----------



## Rustic

Lysistrata said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does mention it and condemn it, but it doesn't call for violent action.
> 
> The New Testament says that homosexuality is a “shameful lust” (Romans 1:26), a “shameful act,” an abandonment of “natural relations” (Romans 1:27), a “wrongdoing” (1 Corinthians 6:9), and “sexual immorality and perversion” (Jude 1:7). Homosexuality carries a “due penalty” (Romans 1:27), “is contrary to the sound doctrine” (1 Timothy 1:10), and is listed among the sins that bar people from the kingdom of God (1 Corinthians 6:9). Despite the attempts of some to downplay these verses, the Bible could not be clearer that homosexuality is a sin against God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't call for VIOLENT action?
> 
> "shall be put to death"
> "by stoning"
> "suffer not a witch to live"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------   and thats Ancient history not practiced by any Christian in the USA or the Western world .   Course , muslims do the VIOLENCE all the time in present times as they follow the RULES of 'mo'   AnyN .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's fortunate that the USA and the "Western world" are secular then, isn't it?
> That "oppression of Christians" thing has kept us all safer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
> 1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
> 2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
> 3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
> 4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
> 5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
> 6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
> 8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
> 9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
> 10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
> 11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
> 12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
> 13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
> 14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
> 15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
> 16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
> 17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
> 18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
> 19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
> 20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with altering the parliamentary prayer? It seems that there are plenty of churches, mosques, synagogues, and temples to worship in.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rustic

cnm said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being clear?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I understand it's ok to despise the first people in the US.
Click to expand...

You have no understanding of the issue do you?


----------



## cnm

Correll said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The onus was not because the women is question was Indian, but because she was a fraud, because she was NOT Indian.
> 
> 
> 
> You avoided saying what your wife and siblings thought about 'Pocahontas' being used to deride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You are confusing me with someone else.
> 
> 2. And you are dodging the point. Cowardly.
Click to expand...

My apologies.

The point is Indian names are used to deride in the US. It is quite plain to see.


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You leftards are the same across the Western World. Same stupid shit you believe and say and do.
> 
> 
> 
> So, none of our people. You could have just said.
Click to expand...



You are on this site, commenting on issues NOT limited to New Zealand, and taking sides in the ideological debate, between people all across the Western World. 


I never see you say, this issue has nothing to deal with New Zealand, so I have no opinion on it. 


You are happy to jump right in. 


Because the liberals on this site are more your people, than your "fellow" New Zealand Christians who have a problem with Christianity being purged from the public prayer.


Your denial of this is not fooling ANYONE.


----------



## pismoe

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The onus was not because the women is question was Indian, but because she was a fraud, because she was NOT Indian.
> 
> 
> 
> You avoided saying what your wife and siblings thought about 'Pocahontas' being used to deride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You are confusing me with someone else.
> 
> 2. And you are dodging the point. Cowardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies.
> 
> The point is Indian names are used to deride in the US. It is quite plain to see.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------   FREE Speech  CNM .


----------



## Rustic

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> "Waaaaah, if they dont say Jaysus in the parliamentary prayer, then they are forcing Jaysus out of everyone's lives!"
> 
> 
> Fuckin stupid nonsense...


They are just another society that when Jesus teachings kicks the shit out of their comfort zone, Much like Jesus overturning the tables in the temple...

They have to get rid of things that make them uncomfortable...


----------



## Rustic

cnm said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a country with vastly different religious beliefs like New Zealand, government should be neutral otherwise it invites accusations of religious discrimination and stirs up hatred. However, I think the timing of this decision is bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, gods should be ignored by politicians while conducting national business.
Click to expand...

I got a better idea, how about politicians fear the citizens… LOL


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The onus was not because the women is question was Indian, but because she was a fraud, because she was NOT Indian.
> 
> 
> 
> You avoided saying what your wife and siblings thought about 'Pocahontas' being used to deride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You are confusing me with someone else.
> 
> 2. And you are dodging the point. Cowardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies.
> 
> The point is Indian names are used to deride in the US. It is quite plain to see.
Click to expand...



It is?


Well, you have given ONE fairly unconvincing example. Got a second?


----------



## cnm

Correll said:


> You read cnm's racist post. Do you have anything to say about his overt racism?


I love the way the snowflake self victimisation never ends.
Anyway...

_"In official documents, the governor of Florida said, 'We don't know what to do with these crackers — we tell them to settle this area and they don't; we tell them not to settle this area and they do," Ste. Claire said. "They lived off the land. They were rogues."

By the early 1800s, those immigrants to the South started to refer to themselves that way as a badge of honor and a term of endearment. (I'm pretty sure this process of reappropriating a disparaging term sounds familiar to a lot of y'all.)
The Secret History Of The Word 'Cracker'_​


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read cnm's racist post. Do you have anything to say about his overt racism?
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way the snowflake self victimisation never ends.
> Anyway...
> 
> _"In official documents, the governor of Florida said, 'We don't know what to do with these crackers — we tell them to settle this area and they don't; we tell them not to settle this area and they do," Ste. Claire said. "They lived off the land. They were rogues."
> 
> 
> By the early 1800s, those immigrants to the South started to refer to themselves that way as a badge of honor and a term of endearment. (I'm pretty sure this process of reappropriating a disparaging term sounds familiar to a lot of y'all.)
> The Secret History Of The Word 'Cracker'_​
Click to expand...



You were obviously NOT using it as a term of endearment, you racist ass.


----------



## Rustic

cnm said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....typical liberal.....can't win an argument so you scream "RACIST".
> Which is ironic since my wife is half Native-American and so is my brothers and sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> As though the name Pocahontas was not used to deride. What did your wife and siblings think about its use?
Click to expand...

You have no clue on what real racism is… Obviously


----------



## idb

Correll said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, when the nation observed the Muslim Call to Prayer, was there multiple references to the many other religions in New Zealand?
> 
> 
> 
> It was at a Muslim religious service. You're demented in your self victimisation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the op, you hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> "One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide.  "
> 
> 
> Like I said, liberal tolerance. Islam gets celebrated, while Christianity is purged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you engage in misinformation (and lies, really) when you say "liberals slam christians"
> 
> Many liberals (the majority?) are christians, themselves.  They just happen to be more LIBERAL christians. It would be more accurate and honest to say liberals slam CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIANS.
> 
> The thing is....
> when you slam liberals who consider themselves CHRISTIANS you, yourself, are "slamming christians"......just not CONSERVATIVE christians.
> 
> 
> You do understand that NOT ALL CHRISTIANS are fundies?
> do you?
> 
> or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I slam liberals for what they say or do, I am not slamming "christians" in that I am not slamming them for BEING christians.
> 
> 
> When the New Zealand government purges Christianity from the public prayer, as it did, it is denying the heritage and faith of New Zealand Christians BECAUSE they are Christians.
> 
> 
> if they were Muslims, their faith was and is, and will be publicly celebrated.
> 
> 
> Different rules for different folks.
> 
> 
> It is called religious discrimination.
Click to expand...

Has the new prayer removed 'Jesus' and replaced it with 'Allah' or something?
Perhaps you're upset because the prayer no longer discriminates in favour of your faith.


----------



## Rustic

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The onus was not because the women is question was Indian, but because she was a fraud, because she was NOT Indian.
> 
> 
> 
> You avoided saying what your wife and siblings thought about 'Pocahontas' being used to deride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You are confusing me with someone else.
> 
> 2. And you are dodging the point. Cowardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies.
> 
> The point is Indian names are used to deride in the US. It is quite plain to see.
Click to expand...

Lol
Your political correctness makes you sound like a fucking moron


----------



## Rustic

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read cnm's racist post. Do you have anything to say about his overt racism?
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way the snowflake self victimisation never ends.
> Anyway...
> 
> _"In official documents, the governor of Florida said, 'We don't know what to do with these crackers — we tell them to settle this area and they don't; we tell them not to settle this area and they do," Ste. Claire said. "They lived off the land. They were rogues."
> 
> By the early 1800s, those immigrants to the South started to refer to themselves that way as a badge of honor and a term of endearment. (I'm pretty sure this process of reappropriating a disparaging term sounds familiar to a lot of y'all.)
> The Secret History Of The Word 'Cracker'_​
Click to expand...

Being a snowflake has one requirement, you have to be a progressive


----------



## cnm

Still, the point is the Speaker has the authority to manage Parliament's proceedings and he has done so. I approve. Better would be if he removed all mention of god. God has no vote.


----------



## idb

cnm said:


> Still, the point is the Speaker has the authority to manage Parliament's proceedings and he has done so. I approve. Better would be if he removed all mention of god. God has no vote.


I don't mind if they mention God if it makes people feel better.
It doesn't affect me.
I must be tolerant I suppose.


----------



## Correll

idb said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, when the nation observed the Muslim Call to Prayer, was there multiple references to the many other religions in New Zealand?
> 
> 
> 
> It was at a Muslim religious service. You're demented in your self victimisation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the op, you hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> "One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide.  "
> 
> 
> Like I said, liberal tolerance. Islam gets celebrated, while Christianity is purged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you engage in misinformation (and lies, really) when you say "liberals slam christians"
> 
> Many liberals (the majority?) are christians, themselves.  They just happen to be more LIBERAL christians. It would be more accurate and honest to say liberals slam CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIANS.
> 
> The thing is....
> when you slam liberals who consider themselves CHRISTIANS you, yourself, are "slamming christians"......just not CONSERVATIVE christians.
> 
> 
> You do understand that NOT ALL CHRISTIANS are fundies?
> do you?
> 
> or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I slam liberals for what they say or do, I am not slamming "christians" in that I am not slamming them for BEING christians.
> 
> 
> When the New Zealand government purges Christianity from the public prayer, as it did, it is denying the heritage and faith of New Zealand Christians BECAUSE they are Christians.
> 
> 
> if they were Muslims, their faith was and is, and will be publicly celebrated.
> 
> 
> Different rules for different folks.
> 
> 
> It is called religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has the new prayer removed 'Jesus' and replaced it with 'Allah' or something?
> Perhaps you're upset because the prayer no longer discriminates in favour of your faith.
Click to expand...



Note the double standard. 


Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.


Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.


----------



## whoisit

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read cnm's racist post. Do you have anything to say about his overt racism?
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way the snowflake self victimisation never ends.
> Anyway...
> 
> _"In official documents, the governor of Florida said, 'We don't know what to do with these crackers — we tell them to settle this area and they don't; we tell them not to settle this area and they do," Ste. Claire said. "They lived off the land. They were rogues."
> 
> By the early 1800s, those immigrants to the South started to refer to themselves that way as a badge of honor and a term of endearment. (I'm pretty sure this process of reappropriating a disparaging term sounds familiar to a lot of y'all.)
> The Secret History Of The Word 'Cracker'_​
Click to expand...


I always heard the word came from Florida cattlemen cracking whips herding their cows?


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> Still, the point is the Speaker has the authority to manage Parliament's proceedings and he has done so. I approve. Better would be if he removed all mention of god. God has no vote.




But Christians do. And they have the right to publicly celebrate their faith and heritage. 


Why are you offended by that? Why do you oppose that?


----------



## skye

cnm said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist, Globlalist New Zealand Prime Minister,
> 
> 
> 
> Every day I grow more satisfied I cast a vote for her party candidate in my electorate and a vote for her party with my party vote. Jacinda has impressed me with her leadership.
Click to expand...



That's your problem, that you are impressed with Jacinda  the Socialist traitor, who is selling land in New Zealand, to other globalists, totalitarians like her, like there is no tomorrow! 

It says a lot about you. Shame!


----------



## skye

mudwhistle said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I am not surprised Jesus is being removed from their lives. There is a Socialist in power in NZ.
> 
> That's where the rats will jump ship when the times comes....the elites, Silicon Valley  all the scum of the Earth really,  and all thanks  to Jacinta Ardern , she is a traitor to all New Zealander  Patriots!  I hope her day will come.
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist, Globlalist  New Zealand Prime Minister, a   very  good  friend with the rats, rats  like John  Podesta, who  was there  a couple of weeks  ago just before the shooting....... also very good friend with this rat   below,  just to name a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that Hillary is always doing selfies with all of these Socialist assholes????
Click to expand...



Because assholes of the same feather go together.


----------



## idb

Correll said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was at a Muslim religious service. You're demented in your self victimisation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the op, you hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> "One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide.  "
> 
> 
> Like I said, liberal tolerance. Islam gets celebrated, while Christianity is purged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you engage in misinformation (and lies, really) when you say "liberals slam christians"
> 
> Many liberals (the majority?) are christians, themselves.  They just happen to be more LIBERAL christians. It would be more accurate and honest to say liberals slam CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIANS.
> 
> The thing is....
> when you slam liberals who consider themselves CHRISTIANS you, yourself, are "slamming christians"......just not CONSERVATIVE christians.
> 
> 
> You do understand that NOT ALL CHRISTIANS are fundies?
> do you?
> 
> or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I slam liberals for what they say or do, I am not slamming "christians" in that I am not slamming them for BEING christians.
> 
> 
> When the New Zealand government purges Christianity from the public prayer, as it did, it is denying the heritage and faith of New Zealand Christians BECAUSE they are Christians.
> 
> 
> if they were Muslims, their faith was and is, and will be publicly celebrated.
> 
> 
> Different rules for different folks.
> 
> 
> It is called religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has the new prayer removed 'Jesus' and replaced it with 'Allah' or something?
> Perhaps you're upset because the prayer no longer discriminates in favour of your faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
Click to expand...

I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.


----------



## idb

Correll said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, the point is the Speaker has the authority to manage Parliament's proceedings and he has done so. I approve. Better would be if he removed all mention of god. God has no vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Christians do. And they have the right to publicly celebrate their faith and heritage.
> 
> 
> Why are you offended by that? Why do you oppose that?
Click to expand...

You realise that they still have that right...don't you?


----------



## Correll

idb said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the op, you hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> "One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide.  "
> 
> 
> Like I said, liberal tolerance. Islam gets celebrated, while Christianity is purged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you engage in misinformation (and lies, really) when you say "liberals slam christians"
> 
> Many liberals (the majority?) are christians, themselves.  They just happen to be more LIBERAL christians. It would be more accurate and honest to say liberals slam CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIANS.
> 
> The thing is....
> when you slam liberals who consider themselves CHRISTIANS you, yourself, are "slamming christians"......just not CONSERVATIVE christians.
> 
> 
> You do understand that NOT ALL CHRISTIANS are fundies?
> do you?
> 
> or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I slam liberals for what they say or do, I am not slamming "christians" in that I am not slamming them for BEING christians.
> 
> 
> When the New Zealand government purges Christianity from the public prayer, as it did, it is denying the heritage and faith of New Zealand Christians BECAUSE they are Christians.
> 
> 
> if they were Muslims, their faith was and is, and will be publicly celebrated.
> 
> 
> Different rules for different folks.
> 
> 
> It is called religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has the new prayer removed 'Jesus' and replaced it with 'Allah' or something?
> Perhaps you're upset because the prayer no longer discriminates in favour of your faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
Click to expand...



Purging Christian references while celebrating Islam,* is* religious discrimination.


----------



## Correll

idb said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, the point is the Speaker has the authority to manage Parliament's proceedings and he has done so. I approve. Better would be if he removed all mention of god. God has no vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Christians do. And they have the right to publicly celebrate their faith and heritage.
> 
> 
> Why are you offended by that? Why do you oppose that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You realise that they still have that right...don't you?
Click to expand...



Is the purging of any Christian references from the public prayer per the OP, a singular event, that will never be repeated or built upon?


----------



## Pilot1

JoeMoma said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253066
> 
> 
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
Click to expand...




idb said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the op, you hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> "One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide.  "
> 
> 
> Like I said, liberal tolerance. Islam gets celebrated, while Christianity is purged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you engage in misinformation (and lies, really) when you say "liberals slam christians"
> 
> Many liberals (the majority?) are christians, themselves.  They just happen to be more LIBERAL christians. It would be more accurate and honest to say liberals slam CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIANS.
> 
> The thing is....
> when you slam liberals who consider themselves CHRISTIANS you, yourself, are "slamming christians"......just not CONSERVATIVE christians.
> 
> 
> You do understand that NOT ALL CHRISTIANS are fundies?
> do you?
> 
> or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I slam liberals for what they say or do, I am not slamming "christians" in that I am not slamming them for BEING christians.
> 
> 
> When the New Zealand government purges Christianity from the public prayer, as it did, it is denying the heritage and faith of New Zealand Christians BECAUSE they are Christians.
> 
> 
> if they were Muslims, their faith was and is, and will be publicly celebrated.
> 
> 
> Different rules for different folks.
> 
> 
> It is called religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has the new prayer removed 'Jesus' and replaced it with 'Allah' or something?
> Perhaps you're upset because the prayer no longer discriminates in favour of your faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
Click to expand...


Whys all of a sudden is Jesus offensive in NZ?


----------



## Correll

Pilot1 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253066
> 
> 
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you engage in misinformation (and lies, really) when you say "liberals slam christians"
> 
> Many liberals (the majority?) are christians, themselves.  They just happen to be more LIBERAL christians. It would be more accurate and honest to say liberals slam CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIANS.
> 
> The thing is....
> when you slam liberals who consider themselves CHRISTIANS you, yourself, are "slamming christians"......just not CONSERVATIVE christians.
> 
> 
> You do understand that NOT ALL CHRISTIANS are fundies?
> do you?
> 
> or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I slam liberals for what they say or do, I am not slamming "christians" in that I am not slamming them for BEING christians.
> 
> 
> When the New Zealand government purges Christianity from the public prayer, as it did, it is denying the heritage and faith of New Zealand Christians BECAUSE they are Christians.
> 
> 
> if they were Muslims, their faith was and is, and will be publicly celebrated.
> 
> 
> Different rules for different folks.
> 
> 
> It is called religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has the new prayer removed 'Jesus' and replaced it with 'Allah' or something?
> Perhaps you're upset because the prayer no longer discriminates in favour of your faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whys all of a sudden is Jesus offensive in NZ?
Click to expand...



Liberals. They always find Christianity offensive. But now they have an excuse for their bigotry.


----------



## idb

Correll said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, the point is the Speaker has the authority to manage Parliament's proceedings and he has done so. I approve. Better would be if he removed all mention of god. God has no vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Christians do. And they have the right to publicly celebrate their faith and heritage.
> 
> 
> Why are you offended by that? Why do you oppose that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You realise that they still have that right...don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is the purging of any Christian references from the public prayer per the OP, a singular event, that will never be repeated or built upon?
Click to expand...

I might be mistaken but I'm getting the distinct impression that you think the rights of Christians are being eroded.
Can you please identify where?
They can follow their faith openly and without impediment from the government.
They can wear t-shirts with a picture of Jesus in public, they can wear a cross around their necks, they can gather in buildings dedicated to the express worship of their chosen deity, they can perform ceremonies for noted social events such as weddings, births and deaths in the manner of their choosing...I'm not too sure where you think the oppression comes in.


----------



## skye

Pilot1 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253066
> 
> 
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you engage in misinformation (and lies, really) when you say "liberals slam christians"
> 
> Many liberals (the majority?) are christians, themselves.  They just happen to be more LIBERAL christians. It would be more accurate and honest to say liberals slam CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIANS.
> 
> The thing is....
> when you slam liberals who consider themselves CHRISTIANS you, yourself, are "slamming christians"......just not CONSERVATIVE christians.
> 
> 
> You do understand that NOT ALL CHRISTIANS are fundies?
> do you?
> 
> or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I slam liberals for what they say or do, I am not slamming "christians" in that I am not slamming them for BEING christians.
> 
> 
> When the New Zealand government purges Christianity from the public prayer, as it did, it is denying the heritage and faith of New Zealand Christians BECAUSE they are Christians.
> 
> 
> if they were Muslims, their faith was and is, and will be publicly celebrated.
> 
> 
> Different rules for different folks.
> 
> 
> It is called religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has the new prayer removed 'Jesus' and replaced it with 'Allah' or something?
> Perhaps you're upset because the prayer no longer discriminates in favour of your faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whys all of a sudden is Jesus offensive in NZ?
Click to expand...




Because they have a Socialist Globalist  piece of garbage as a Prime Minister.


----------



## idb

Pilot1 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253066
> 
> 
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you engage in misinformation (and lies, really) when you say "liberals slam christians"
> 
> Many liberals (the majority?) are christians, themselves.  They just happen to be more LIBERAL christians. It would be more accurate and honest to say liberals slam CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIANS.
> 
> The thing is....
> when you slam liberals who consider themselves CHRISTIANS you, yourself, are "slamming christians"......just not CONSERVATIVE christians.
> 
> 
> You do understand that NOT ALL CHRISTIANS are fundies?
> do you?
> 
> or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I slam liberals for what they say or do, I am not slamming "christians" in that I am not slamming them for BEING christians.
> 
> 
> When the New Zealand government purges Christianity from the public prayer, as it did, it is denying the heritage and faith of New Zealand Christians BECAUSE they are Christians.
> 
> 
> if they were Muslims, their faith was and is, and will be publicly celebrated.
> 
> 
> Different rules for different folks.
> 
> 
> It is called religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has the new prayer removed 'Jesus' and replaced it with 'Allah' or something?
> Perhaps you're upset because the prayer no longer discriminates in favour of your faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whys all of a sudden is Jesus offensive in NZ?
Click to expand...

As far as I know he isn't.
Why do you think otherwise?


----------



## idb

Correll said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253066
> 
> 
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I slam liberals for what they say or do, I am not slamming "christians" in that I am not slamming them for BEING christians.
> 
> 
> When the New Zealand government purges Christianity from the public prayer, as it did, it is denying the heritage and faith of New Zealand Christians BECAUSE they are Christians.
> 
> 
> if they were Muslims, their faith was and is, and will be publicly celebrated.
> 
> 
> Different rules for different folks.
> 
> 
> It is called religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has the new prayer removed 'Jesus' and replaced it with 'Allah' or something?
> Perhaps you're upset because the prayer no longer discriminates in favour of your faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whys all of a sudden is Jesus offensive in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals. They always find Christianity offensive. But now they have an excuse for their bigotry.
Click to expand...

Why are you upset?
Where are Christians being offended against in NZ?


----------



## cnm

whoisit said:


> I always heard the word came from Florida cattlemen cracking whips herding their cows?


I've heard that too, as well as cracking pecans in Georgia.


----------



## cnm

Correll said:


> But Christians do. And they have the right to publicly celebrate their faith and heritage.


Not through tax payer funded government.


----------



## cnm

Correll said:


> Purging Christian references while celebrating Islam,* is* religious discrimination.


I love the sight of snowflakes melting in the sun.


----------



## cnm

skye said:


> That's your problem, that you are impressed with Jacinda the Socialist traitor, who is selling land in New Zealand, to other globalists, totalitarians like her, like there is no tomorrow!


That was actually John Key, the previous PM, formerly a merchant banker, which wasn't hard to see. But please don't abandon your delusions, I find them vastly entertaining.


----------



## cnm

Correll said:


> Is the purging of any Christian references from the public prayer per the OP, a singular event, that will never be repeated or built upon?


Are there other Christian references we can purge? Woo hoo!


----------



## cnm

idb said:


> Why are you [Correll] upset?
> Where are Christians being offended against in NZ?


The zero sum game of Christian Taliban.


----------



## mudwhistle

idb said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> In a country with vastly different religious beliefs like New Zealand, government should be neutral otherwise it invites accusations of religious discrimination and stirs up hatred.  However, I think the timing of this decision is bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _However, I think the timing of this decision is bad_
> What...October last year?
> We're criticising the NZ government for not having the power of prescience now?
Click to expand...

LIAR!!!
The article was dated on the 30th of March. This has nothing to do with October of last year.


----------



## mudwhistle

idb said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> In a country with vastly different religious beliefs like New Zealand, government should be neutral otherwise it invites accusations of religious discrimination and stirs up hatred.  However, I think the timing of this decision is bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------   funny and PARTLY agree .   Timing is bad for the lefty 'gov' but otherwise its good for 'new zealander' Christians to see that their lefty gov is their enemy with ill will and intent towards them Flopper .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If October 2018 was bad timing...then what would have been good timing?
> They waited for a five month gap until a mass shooting...that seems a pretty reasonable time-frame to me.
Click to expand...

Liar.


----------



## mudwhistle

cnm said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....typical liberal.....can't win an argument so you scream "RACIST".
> Which is ironic since my wife is half Native-American and so is my brothers and sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> As though the name Pocahontas was not used to deride. What did your wife and siblings think about its use?
Click to expand...

I know it may come as a surprise....but many Native Americans are Trump supporters and have a sense of humor. They don't like fakes either.


----------



## mudwhistle

idb said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the op, you hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> "One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide.  "
> 
> 
> Like I said, liberal tolerance. Islam gets celebrated, while Christianity is purged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you engage in misinformation (and lies, really) when you say "liberals slam christians"
> 
> Many liberals (the majority?) are christians, themselves.  They just happen to be more LIBERAL christians. It would be more accurate and honest to say liberals slam CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIANS.
> 
> The thing is....
> when you slam liberals who consider themselves CHRISTIANS you, yourself, are "slamming christians"......just not CONSERVATIVE christians.
> 
> 
> You do understand that NOT ALL CHRISTIANS are fundies?
> do you?
> 
> or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I slam liberals for what they say or do, I am not slamming "christians" in that I am not slamming them for BEING christians.
> 
> 
> When the New Zealand government purges Christianity from the public prayer, as it did, it is denying the heritage and faith of New Zealand Christians BECAUSE they are Christians.
> 
> 
> if they were Muslims, their faith was and is, and will be publicly celebrated.
> 
> 
> Different rules for different folks.
> 
> 
> It is called religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has the new prayer removed 'Jesus' and replaced it with 'Allah' or something?
> Perhaps you're upset because the prayer no longer discriminates in favour of your faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
Click to expand...

Not yet......that would be silly. They'll instead wait a few months....maybe a year. Then pretty soon they'll start instituting parts of Sharia Law. 
Look Dude....we know you're ignorant.
Don't abuse the privilege.


----------



## Pilot1

JoeMoma said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253066
> 
> 
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
Click to expand...




idb said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the op, you hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> "One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide.  "
> 
> 
> Like I said, liberal tolerance. Islam gets celebrated, while Christianity is purged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you engage in misinformation (and lies, really) when you say "liberals slam christians"
> 
> Many liberals (the majority?) are christians, themselves.  They just happen to be more LIBERAL christians. It would be more accurate and honest to say liberals slam CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIANS.
> 
> The thing is....
> when you slam liberals who consider themselves CHRISTIANS you, yourself, are "slamming christians"......just not CONSERVATIVE christians.
> 
> 
> You do understand that NOT ALL CHRISTIANS are fundies?
> do you?
> 
> or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I slam liberals for what they say or do, I am not slamming "christians" in that I am not slamming them for BEING christians.
> 
> 
> When the New Zealand government purges Christianity from the public prayer, as it did, it is denying the heritage and faith of New Zealand Christians BECAUSE they are Christians.
> 
> 
> if they were Muslims, their faith was and is, and will be publicly celebrated.
> 
> 
> Different rules for different folks.
> 
> 
> It is called religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has the new prayer removed 'Jesus' and replaced it with 'Allah' or something?
> Perhaps you're upset because the prayer no longer discriminates in favour of your faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
Click to expand...




idb said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253066
> 
> 
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I slam liberals for what they say or do, I am not slamming "christians" in that I am not slamming them for BEING christians.
> 
> 
> When the New Zealand government purges Christianity from the public prayer, as it did, it is denying the heritage and faith of New Zealand Christians BECAUSE they are Christians.
> 
> 
> if they were Muslims, their faith was and is, and will be publicly celebrated.
> 
> 
> Different rules for different folks.
> 
> 
> It is called religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has the new prayer removed 'Jesus' and replaced it with 'Allah' or something?
> Perhaps you're upset because the prayer no longer discriminates in favour of your faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whys all of a sudden is Jesus offensive in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know he isn't.
> Why do you think otherwise?
Click to expand...


Why would the NZ government choose to NOW remove his name, and bend over backwards to accommodate Muslims?  Who or what group is behind promoting Islam over Christianity?  This is a Globalist trend. 

If Jesus wasn't offensive to the NZ government why bother to remove his name?  Why make a big deal out of it?


----------



## mudwhistle

Pilot1 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253066
> 
> 
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you engage in misinformation (and lies, really) when you say "liberals slam christians"
> 
> Many liberals (the majority?) are christians, themselves.  They just happen to be more LIBERAL christians. It would be more accurate and honest to say liberals slam CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIANS.
> 
> The thing is....
> when you slam liberals who consider themselves CHRISTIANS you, yourself, are "slamming christians"......just not CONSERVATIVE christians.
> 
> 
> You do understand that NOT ALL CHRISTIANS are fundies?
> do you?
> 
> or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I slam liberals for what they say or do, I am not slamming "christians" in that I am not slamming them for BEING christians.
> 
> 
> When the New Zealand government purges Christianity from the public prayer, as it did, it is denying the heritage and faith of New Zealand Christians BECAUSE they are Christians.
> 
> 
> if they were Muslims, their faith was and is, and will be publicly celebrated.
> 
> 
> Different rules for different folks.
> 
> 
> It is called religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has the new prayer removed 'Jesus' and replaced it with 'Allah' or something?
> Perhaps you're upset because the prayer no longer discriminates in favour of your faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253066
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has the new prayer removed 'Jesus' and replaced it with 'Allah' or something?
> Perhaps you're upset because the prayer no longer discriminates in favour of your faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whys all of a sudden is Jesus offensive in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know he isn't.
> Why do you think otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would the NZ government choose to NOW remove his name, and bend over backwards to accommodate Muslims?  Who or what group is behind promoting Islam over Christianity?  This is a Globalist trend.
> 
> If Jesus wasn't offensive to the NZ government why bother to remove his name?  Why make a big deal out of it?
Click to expand...

Socialists are using refugees to destroy economies and cause the spread of diseases and crime to wipe out part of the world's population. It's happening in France, Germany, the UK, and most European countries. It has spread to Australia and New Zealand and now it's our turn. 
These people are all part of the same group and they're using race-baiting and the #MeToo movement to put their puppet governments in place so they can stage these attacks all over the world. New Zealand pealed back the protective cover that was concealing this fraud and revealed the tactic that they're using.


----------



## Correll

idb said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, the point is the Speaker has the authority to manage Parliament's proceedings and he has done so. I approve. Better would be if he removed all mention of god. God has no vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Christians do. And they have the right to publicly celebrate their faith and heritage.
> 
> 
> Why are you offended by that? Why do you oppose that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You realise that they still have that right...don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is the purging of any Christian references from the public prayer per the OP, a singular event, that will never be repeated or built upon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might be mistaken but I'm getting the distinct impression that you think the rights of Christians are being eroded.
> Can you please identify where?
> They can follow their faith openly and without impediment from the government.
> They can wear t-shirts with a picture of Jesus in public, they can wear a cross around their necks, they can gather in buildings dedicated to the express worship of their chosen deity, they can perform ceremonies for noted social events such as weddings, births and deaths in the manner of their choosing...I'm not too sure where you think the oppression comes in.
Click to expand...



When you have people pretending that any public mention of Jesus is "Discrimination" against non-Christians, 


it is obvious that the goal is to discriminate against Christians, 


AND that people who are so bigoted against Christians are probably already discriminating against them is what ever way they can get away with.


----------



## Correll

idb said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253066
> 
> 
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I slam liberals for what they say or do, I am not slamming "christians" in that I am not slamming them for BEING christians.
> 
> 
> When the New Zealand government purges Christianity from the public prayer, as it did, it is denying the heritage and faith of New Zealand Christians BECAUSE they are Christians.
> 
> 
> if they were Muslims, their faith was and is, and will be publicly celebrated.
> 
> 
> Different rules for different folks.
> 
> 
> It is called religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has the new prayer removed 'Jesus' and replaced it with 'Allah' or something?
> Perhaps you're upset because the prayer no longer discriminates in favour of your faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whys all of a sudden is Jesus offensive in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know he isn't.
> Why do you think otherwise?
Click to expand...



The behavior of the government in the op. THe words of the New Zealander lib in this thread.


----------



## Correll

idb said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253066
> 
> 
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has the new prayer removed 'Jesus' and replaced it with 'Allah' or something?
> Perhaps you're upset because the prayer no longer discriminates in favour of your faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whys all of a sudden is Jesus offensive in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals. They always find Christianity offensive. But now they have an excuse for their bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you upset?
> Where are Christians being offended against in NZ?
Click to expand...



It bothers me to see Western Civilization declining in front of me. That is why I am upset.


The double standard and discrimination demonstrated in the OP, is an offense against Christians in NZ.


----------



## pismoe

I generally only care what happens in the USA and this War on Christianity is expected by me .   Too bad that this WAR is in the USA as well as everywhere else but this War is orchestrated by 'globalist' and those interested in diversifying the USA Population as well as those whose main interest is money and economy .  The USA should make or should have made itself a self supporting 'island fortress' years and years ago .  .


----------



## Flash

Those people are going bat shit crazy.  More gun laws.   They need to ask Jesus for forgiveness for taking liberties away from the people.  



And in addition to semi autos, all shotguns (pumps and semis) that can take a magazine capacity of more than 5 rounds are banned.

Sights, pistol grips (on bolt actions now too) and suppressors are also on the table.

Talk of ammunition type & cartridge restrictions, the manufacture of ammo (reloading), and quantity limits as well.

You honestly cannot make this shit up.

Tighter gun laws to enhance public safety


----------



## Flash

This is what happens when citizens are not allowed to have firearms


----------



## anynameyouwish

Flash said:


> This is what happens when citizens are not allowed to have firearms




You are absolutely correct!

BRAVO!

When conservative nazi governments enact gun laws against NON-ARYANS (meanwhile conservative christians can have all the guns they want) THIS IS what happens......Jews, Liberals, Feminists, gays and decent people die.....


I'm sure you don't know (because the conservative media lies to you) that those german gun laws ONLY applied to NONaryan germans?


----------



## pismoe

SURE , the JEWS were disarmed and then killed by the Ruling and Legally Elected 'nazi' government .   It was the legally elected government that killed Jews , Jehovahs Witnesses , Christians , the disabled , the 'homosexals' and one current example of that type of murder would be muslim 'iran' that currently does the same .    Thats partially why 'governments' should not hold ALL Power   AnyN


----------



## pismoe

see what the legally elected 'nazi' did to Jews in the 'Warsaw Ghetto uprising' .     Too bad that those JEW's didn't all have guns to fight the 'nazis' .   Thats why its a shame that 'new zealands' government is disarming its 'subjects' [sheep] of their effective and efficient firearms   AnyN .


----------



## pismoe

WARSAW Ghetto Uprising'  just some info for you KID !!   ---  https://www.history.com/topics/world-war-ii/warsaw-ghetto-uprising  ---   Check it out   AnyN .


----------



## miketx

cnm said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don a hijab, show how "tolerant" you are. Especially if you aren't Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it. What do you have to say here, Christian church lady?
Click to expand...

I say when the muslims attack NZ, for Gods sake be the first to go.


----------



## mudwhistle

Correll said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253066
> 
> 
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whys all of a sudden is Jesus offensive in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals. They always find Christianity offensive. But now they have an excuse for their bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you upset?
> Where are Christians being offended against in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It bothers me to see Western Civilization declining in front of me. That is why I am upset.
> 
> 
> The double standard and discrimination demonstrated in the OP, is an offense against Christians in NZ.
Click to expand...

Stop voting for Democrats and you'll be doing your part to end this nonsense. 
Any Republicans that go along with it are just as guilty


----------



## Flash

Those people are getting more bat shit crazy by the day.

No more pork to kiss the ass of the filthy Muslims.


Wellington NZ - Sources inside the NZ House of Parliament are reporting the overnight passage of a bill which will prohibit the production and consumption of pork and pork products across the nation.

Reports are circulating that PM Jacinda Ardern felt a compelling need to demonstrate the nation's solidarity with its Islamic population after the tragic events of last month.

"Our country must remove all impediments to continuing the peaceful and caring atmosphere of our Islamic population", Ardern is quoted as saying, "We need to cease any and all practices in the nation which might offend and must insure those beautiful, peaceful people aren't offended by our actions -such as the continued consumption of pork."

The legislation mandates the 'immediate cessation of the raising of pork for market' and will impose stiff fines and could result in prison time for violators.

After April 15th anyone found in possession of pork products could be sentenced to up to 37 years in prison, and repeat offenders could receive the death penalty.

President of the New Zealand Labour Party, Nigel Haworth is reported to be trying to determine the feasibility of a quick and complete conversion of NZ law to Sharia Law. "We need to support the Islamic Community and changing the basis of the NZ Constitution to Sharia Law will accomplish our goal", Haworth said in a statement Saturday.

NZ Police are posting a report form on their website by which people can turn in their pork and avoid the fines and prison time. 

Why the U.S. and New Zealand's responses to mass shootings are so different


----------



## Flash

I wonder if New Zealanders know how much Americans are laughing at them.


----------



## pismoe

Flash said:


> Those people are getting more bat shit crazy by the day.
> 
> No more pork to kiss the ass of the filthy Muslims.
> 
> 
> Wellington NZ - Sources inside the NZ House of Parliament are reporting the overnight passage of a bill which will prohibit the production and consumption of pork and pork products across the nation.
> 
> Reports are circulating that PM Jacinda Ardern felt a compelling need to demonstrate the nation's solidarity with its Islamic population after the tragic events of last month.
> 
> "Our country must remove all impediments to continuing the peaceful and caring atmosphere of our Islamic population", Ardern is quoted as saying, "We need to cease any and all practices in the nation which might offend and must insure those beautiful, peaceful people aren't offended by our actions -such as the continued consumption of pork."
> 
> The legislation mandates the 'immediate cessation of the raising of pork for market' and will impose stiff fines and could result in prison time for violators.
> 
> After April 15th anyone found in possession of pork products could be sentenced to up to 37 years in prison, and repeat offenders could receive the death penalty.
> 
> President of the New Zealand Labour Party, Nigel Haworth is reported to be trying to determine the feasibility of a quick and complete conversion of NZ law to Sharia Law. "We need to support the Islamic Community and changing the basis of the NZ Constitution to Sharia Law will accomplish our goal", Haworth said in a statement Saturday.
> 
> NZ Police are posting a report form on their website by which people can turn in their pork and avoid the fines and prison time.
> 
> Why the U.S. and New Zealand's responses to mass shootings are so different


NAW , Though i'd approve if it was true [feck them 'new zealanders' ] .   Anyway , funny post  and Thanks for it this April 1st 2019 .


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ah, I see. And your argument is that this is why it should also mention one, specifically. That's a pretty crappy argument, by any standard.


It's not my argument so I really don't care what you think of it. Jesus is mentioned specifically for historical and cultural reasons and is a non specific mention of God there merely to cover all bases? I didn't write the convocation. I don't know.


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You wanted my opinion, you got it. Expressing my opinion in a discussion gives me no power over anyone in new Zealand. I could say the same, idiotic, sissy thing to you, every time you express your opinion. Grow up.


Who wanted your opinion? Not me. I didn't ask for it, I wasn't waiting for it.
I can definitely do without it.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

cnm said:


> From a Parliamentary prayer by the Speaker of the Parliament, who has the Authority to do so.


Too bad he doesn't have the ability to exercise his authority with more restraint and discretion. His unilateral action blindsided nearly half the citizens of New Zealand but authoritarian leftists really don't concern themselves with things like that.


----------



## Pilot1

The NZ PM is your typical, Virtue Signaling, Social Justice Warrior IDIOT.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Trevor Mallard, NZ Speaker of the House, and unilaterally responsible for removing references to Jesus in parliamentary 
prayers without notice or consultation, is a member of the New Zealand Labour Party which, surprise, is a progressive
Social Democratic political organ for the left leaning people of the nation.
A party principle is for the government to ensure "a just distribution of wealth" and social justice. 
Sounds like the democrats, doesn't it?

The point is the Labour Party doesn't ask permission to achieve their goals...they simply take action whenever and wherever they can, like the democrats who have used the courts to get their way many times when it wasn't possible
through the ballot or by law.


----------



## mudwhistle

Flash said:


> Those people are getting more bat shit crazy by the day.
> 
> No more pork to kiss the ass of the filthy Muslims.
> 
> 
> Wellington NZ - Sources inside the NZ House of Parliament are reporting the overnight passage of a bill which will prohibit the production and consumption of pork and pork products across the nation.
> 
> Reports are circulating that PM Jacinda Ardern felt a compelling need to demonstrate the nation's solidarity with its Islamic population after the tragic events of last month.
> 
> "Our country must remove all impediments to continuing the peaceful and caring atmosphere of our Islamic population", Ardern is quoted as saying, "We need to cease any and all practices in the nation which might offend and must insure those beautiful, peaceful people aren't offended by our actions -such as the continued consumption of pork."
> 
> The legislation mandates the 'immediate cessation of the raising of pork for market' and will impose stiff fines and could result in prison time for violators.
> 
> After April 15th anyone found in possession of pork products could be sentenced to up to 37 years in prison, and repeat offenders could receive the death penalty.
> 
> President of the New Zealand Labour Party, Nigel Haworth is reported to be trying to determine the feasibility of a quick and complete conversion of NZ law to Sharia Law. "We need to support the Islamic Community and changing the basis of the NZ Constitution to Sharia Law will accomplish our goal", Haworth said in a statement Saturday.
> 
> NZ Police are posting a report form on their website by which people can turn in their pork and avoid the fines and prison time.
> 
> Why the U.S. and New Zealand's responses to mass shootings are so different


I heard all men are now required to wear beards, women to wear tents, and the official language is now Arabic. 
So, Good-day Mate and praise Allah. Allaaaaaaaaaaaah Akbar!!!!


----------



## idb

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> In a country with vastly different religious beliefs like New Zealand, government should be neutral otherwise it invites accusations of religious discrimination and stirs up hatred.  However, I think the timing of this decision is bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _However, I think the timing of this decision is bad_
> What...October last year?
> We're criticising the NZ government for not having the power of prescience now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!!!
> The article was dated on the 30th of March. This has nothing to do with October of last year.
Click to expand...

Try clicking through to the reference Guardian article.
Here's a screenshot to help you.
Note the date of the article.
Yelling 'liar' doesn't change the one pesky fact that you're wrong and have been fooled by a misleading story.


----------



## idb

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> In a country with vastly different religious beliefs like New Zealand, government should be neutral otherwise it invites accusations of religious discrimination and stirs up hatred.  However, I think the timing of this decision is bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------   funny and PARTLY agree .   Timing is bad for the lefty 'gov' but otherwise its good for 'new zealander' Christians to see that their lefty gov is their enemy with ill will and intent towards them Flopper .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If October 2018 was bad timing...then what would have been good timing?
> They waited for a five month gap until a mass shooting...that seems a pretty reasonable time-frame to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.
Click to expand...

Refer above...


----------



## idb

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you engage in misinformation (and lies, really) when you say "liberals slam christians"
> 
> Many liberals (the majority?) are christians, themselves.  They just happen to be more LIBERAL christians. It would be more accurate and honest to say liberals slam CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIANS.
> 
> The thing is....
> when you slam liberals who consider themselves CHRISTIANS you, yourself, are "slamming christians"......just not CONSERVATIVE christians.
> 
> 
> You do understand that NOT ALL CHRISTIANS are fundies?
> do you?
> 
> or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I slam liberals for what they say or do, I am not slamming "christians" in that I am not slamming them for BEING christians.
> 
> 
> When the New Zealand government purges Christianity from the public prayer, as it did, it is denying the heritage and faith of New Zealand Christians BECAUSE they are Christians.
> 
> 
> if they were Muslims, their faith was and is, and will be publicly celebrated.
> 
> 
> Different rules for different folks.
> 
> 
> It is called religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has the new prayer removed 'Jesus' and replaced it with 'Allah' or something?
> Perhaps you're upset because the prayer no longer discriminates in favour of your faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet......that would be silly. They'll instead wait a few months....maybe a year. Then pretty soon they'll start instituting parts of Sharia Law.
> Look Dude....we know you're ignorant.
> Don't abuse the privilege.
Click to expand...

A much shorter and more accurate answer would have been "I don't have any", Dude.


----------



## idb

Pilot1 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253066
> 
> 
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you engage in misinformation (and lies, really) when you say "liberals slam christians"
> 
> Many liberals (the majority?) are christians, themselves.  They just happen to be more LIBERAL christians. It would be more accurate and honest to say liberals slam CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIANS.
> 
> The thing is....
> when you slam liberals who consider themselves CHRISTIANS you, yourself, are "slamming christians"......just not CONSERVATIVE christians.
> 
> 
> You do understand that NOT ALL CHRISTIANS are fundies?
> do you?
> 
> or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I slam liberals for what they say or do, I am not slamming "christians" in that I am not slamming them for BEING christians.
> 
> 
> When the New Zealand government purges Christianity from the public prayer, as it did, it is denying the heritage and faith of New Zealand Christians BECAUSE they are Christians.
> 
> 
> if they were Muslims, their faith was and is, and will be publicly celebrated.
> 
> 
> Different rules for different folks.
> 
> 
> It is called religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has the new prayer removed 'Jesus' and replaced it with 'Allah' or something?
> Perhaps you're upset because the prayer no longer discriminates in favour of your faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253066
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has the new prayer removed 'Jesus' and replaced it with 'Allah' or something?
> Perhaps you're upset because the prayer no longer discriminates in favour of your faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whys all of a sudden is Jesus offensive in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know he isn't.
> Why do you think otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would the NZ government choose to NOW remove his name, and bend over backwards to accommodate Muslims?  Who or what group is behind promoting Islam over Christianity?  This is a Globalist trend.
> 
> If Jesus wasn't offensive to the NZ government why bother to remove his name?  Why make a big deal out of it?
Click to expand...

The source article for the OP was written by the Guardian in October last year.
How does it relate to the terrorist atack?


----------



## idb

Correll said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, the point is the Speaker has the authority to manage Parliament's proceedings and he has done so. I approve. Better would be if he removed all mention of god. God has no vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Christians do. And they have the right to publicly celebrate their faith and heritage.
> 
> 
> Why are you offended by that? Why do you oppose that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You realise that they still have that right...don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is the purging of any Christian references from the public prayer per the OP, a singular event, that will never be repeated or built upon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might be mistaken but I'm getting the distinct impression that you think the rights of Christians are being eroded.
> Can you please identify where?
> They can follow their faith openly and without impediment from the government.
> They can wear t-shirts with a picture of Jesus in public, they can wear a cross around their necks, they can gather in buildings dedicated to the express worship of their chosen deity, they can perform ceremonies for noted social events such as weddings, births and deaths in the manner of their choosing...I'm not too sure where you think the oppression comes in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you have people pretending that any public mention of Jesus is "Discrimination" against non-Christians,
> 
> 
> it is obvious that the goal is to discriminate against Christians,
> 
> 
> AND that people who are so bigoted against Christians are probably already discriminating against them is what ever way they can get away with.
Click to expand...

I don't believe anyone has said that using Jesus' name is discriminating against anyone.
The idea of the change was to be more inclusive of all religions.

Do you think God will disappear if we don't say the name of His son in the halls of power?
Isn't He supposed to be all-powerful?


----------



## idb

Correll said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253066
> 
> 
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has the new prayer removed 'Jesus' and replaced it with 'Allah' or something?
> Perhaps you're upset because the prayer no longer discriminates in favour of your faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whys all of a sudden is Jesus offensive in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know he isn't.
> Why do you think otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The behavior of the government in the op. THe words of the New Zealander lib in this thread.
Click to expand...

God is still in the parliamentary prayer.
What's the issue again?


----------



## Likkmee

Is weed illegal too ? I may have to cancel my trip !
Aint nobody taking a gun (or weed) from a REAL New Zealander. Country boys are all the same, no matter the country.


----------



## pismoe

idb said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Christians do. And they have the right to publicly celebrate their faith and heritage.
> 
> 
> Why are you offended by that? Why do you oppose that?
> 
> 
> 
> You realise that they still have that right...don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is the purging of any Christian references from the public prayer per the OP, a singular event, that will never be repeated or built upon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might be mistaken but I'm getting the distinct impression that you think the rights of Christians are being eroded.
> Can you please identify where?
> They can follow their faith openly and without impediment from the government.
> They can wear t-shirts with a picture of Jesus in public, they can wear a cross around their necks, they can gather in buildings dedicated to the express worship of their chosen deity, they can perform ceremonies for noted social events such as weddings, births and deaths in the manner of their choosing...I'm not too sure where you think the oppression comes in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you have people pretending that any public mention of Jesus is "Discrimination" against non-Christians,
> 
> 
> it is obvious that the goal is to discriminate against Christians,
> 
> 
> AND that people who are so bigoted against Christians are probably already discriminating against them is what ever way they can get away with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe anyone has said that using Jesus' name is discriminating against anyone.
> The idea of the change was to be more inclusive of all religions.
> 
> Do you think God will disappear if we don't say the name of His son in the halls of power?
> Isn't He supposed to be all-powerful?
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------   The entire issue is simply the REMOVAL of the name Jesus  IDB .


----------



## idb

Correll said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253066
> 
> 
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whys all of a sudden is Jesus offensive in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals. They always find Christianity offensive. But now they have an excuse for their bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you upset?
> Where are Christians being offended against in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It bothers me to see Western Civilization declining in front of me. That is why I am upset.
> 
> 
> The double standard and discrimination demonstrated in the OP, is an offense against Christians in NZ.
Click to expand...

There's no discrimination shown in the OP.
God is still in the prayer, Christians are still free to practice their faith.

You'll have to explain where you see a double standard I'm sorry.


----------



## idb

Flash said:


> Those people are getting more bat shit crazy by the day.
> 
> No more pork to kiss the ass of the filthy Muslims.
> 
> 
> Wellington NZ - Sources inside the NZ House of Parliament are reporting the overnight passage of a bill which will prohibit the production and consumption of pork and pork products across the nation.
> 
> Reports are circulating that PM Jacinda Ardern felt a compelling need to demonstrate the nation's solidarity with its Islamic population after the tragic events of last month.
> 
> "Our country must remove all impediments to continuing the peaceful and caring atmosphere of our Islamic population", Ardern is quoted as saying, "We need to cease any and all practices in the nation which might offend and must insure those beautiful, peaceful people aren't offended by our actions -such as the continued consumption of pork."
> 
> The legislation mandates the 'immediate cessation of the raising of pork for market' and will impose stiff fines and could result in prison time for violators.
> 
> After April 15th anyone found in possession of pork products could be sentenced to up to 37 years in prison, and repeat offenders could receive the death penalty.
> 
> President of the New Zealand Labour Party, Nigel Haworth is reported to be trying to determine the feasibility of a quick and complete conversion of NZ law to Sharia Law. "We need to support the Islamic Community and changing the basis of the NZ Constitution to Sharia Law will accomplish our goal", Haworth said in a statement Saturday.
> 
> NZ Police are posting a report form on their website by which people can turn in their pork and avoid the fines and prison time.
> 
> Why the U.S. and New Zealand's responses to mass shootings are so different


Your contribution to the discussion is a fairy story?


----------



## Flash

idb said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those people are getting more bat shit crazy by the day.
> 
> No more pork to kiss the ass of the filthy Muslims.
> 
> 
> Wellington NZ - Sources inside the NZ House of Parliament are reporting the overnight passage of a bill which will prohibit the production and consumption of pork and pork products across the nation.
> 
> Reports are circulating that PM Jacinda Ardern felt a compelling need to demonstrate the nation's solidarity with its Islamic population after the tragic events of last month.
> 
> "Our country must remove all impediments to continuing the peaceful and caring atmosphere of our Islamic population", Ardern is quoted as saying, "We need to cease any and all practices in the nation which might offend and must insure those beautiful, peaceful people aren't offended by our actions -such as the continued consumption of pork."
> 
> The legislation mandates the 'immediate cessation of the raising of pork for market' and will impose stiff fines and could result in prison time for violators.
> 
> After April 15th anyone found in possession of pork products could be sentenced to up to 37 years in prison, and repeat offenders could receive the death penalty.
> 
> President of the New Zealand Labour Party, Nigel Haworth is reported to be trying to determine the feasibility of a quick and complete conversion of NZ law to Sharia Law. "We need to support the Islamic Community and changing the basis of the NZ Constitution to Sharia Law will accomplish our goal", Haworth said in a statement Saturday.
> 
> NZ Police are posting a report form on their website by which people can turn in their pork and avoid the fines and prison time.
> 
> Why the U.S. and New Zealand's responses to mass shootings are so different
> 
> 
> 
> Your contribution to the discussion is a fairy story?
Click to expand...



My contribution is to ridicule the filthy SJW mentality in that fucked up country.


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realise that they still have that right...don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the purging of any Christian references from the public prayer per the OP, a singular event, that will never be repeated or built upon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might be mistaken but I'm getting the distinct impression that you think the rights of Christians are being eroded.
> Can you please identify where?
> They can follow their faith openly and without impediment from the government.
> They can wear t-shirts with a picture of Jesus in public, they can wear a cross around their necks, they can gather in buildings dedicated to the express worship of their chosen deity, they can perform ceremonies for noted social events such as weddings, births and deaths in the manner of their choosing...I'm not too sure where you think the oppression comes in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you have people pretending that any public mention of Jesus is "Discrimination" against non-Christians,
> 
> 
> it is obvious that the goal is to discriminate against Christians,
> 
> 
> AND that people who are so bigoted against Christians are probably already discriminating against them is what ever way they can get away with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe anyone has said that using Jesus' name is discriminating against anyone.
> The idea of the change was to be more inclusive of all religions.
> 
> Do you think God will disappear if we don't say the name of His son in the halls of power?
> Isn't He supposed to be all-powerful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------   The entire issue is simply the REMOVAL of the name Jesus  IDB .
Click to expand...

So, how is that discrimination?
The removal of Jesus as a favoured name above all others is the opposite of discrimination...it's being more inclusive.
You're objecting to the loss of discrimination in favour of your deity, if anything.


----------



## idb

Flash said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those people are getting more bat shit crazy by the day.
> 
> No more pork to kiss the ass of the filthy Muslims.
> 
> 
> Wellington NZ - Sources inside the NZ House of Parliament are reporting the overnight passage of a bill which will prohibit the production and consumption of pork and pork products across the nation.
> 
> Reports are circulating that PM Jacinda Ardern felt a compelling need to demonstrate the nation's solidarity with its Islamic population after the tragic events of last month.
> 
> "Our country must remove all impediments to continuing the peaceful and caring atmosphere of our Islamic population", Ardern is quoted as saying, "We need to cease any and all practices in the nation which might offend and must insure those beautiful, peaceful people aren't offended by our actions -such as the continued consumption of pork."
> 
> The legislation mandates the 'immediate cessation of the raising of pork for market' and will impose stiff fines and could result in prison time for violators.
> 
> After April 15th anyone found in possession of pork products could be sentenced to up to 37 years in prison, and repeat offenders could receive the death penalty.
> 
> President of the New Zealand Labour Party, Nigel Haworth is reported to be trying to determine the feasibility of a quick and complete conversion of NZ law to Sharia Law. "We need to support the Islamic Community and changing the basis of the NZ Constitution to Sharia Law will accomplish our goal", Haworth said in a statement Saturday.
> 
> NZ Police are posting a report form on their website by which people can turn in their pork and avoid the fines and prison time.
> 
> Why the U.S. and New Zealand's responses to mass shootings are so different
> 
> 
> 
> Your contribution to the discussion is a fairy story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My contribution is to ridicule the filthy SJW mentality in that fucked up country.
Click to expand...

I've no doubt you've done the best you can.


----------



## Flash

idb said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those people are getting more bat shit crazy by the day.
> 
> No more pork to kiss the ass of the filthy Muslims.
> 
> 
> Wellington NZ - Sources inside the NZ House of Parliament are reporting the overnight passage of a bill which will prohibit the production and consumption of pork and pork products across the nation.
> 
> Reports are circulating that PM Jacinda Ardern felt a compelling need to demonstrate the nation's solidarity with its Islamic population after the tragic events of last month.
> 
> "Our country must remove all impediments to continuing the peaceful and caring atmosphere of our Islamic population", Ardern is quoted as saying, "We need to cease any and all practices in the nation which might offend and must insure those beautiful, peaceful people aren't offended by our actions -such as the continued consumption of pork."
> 
> The legislation mandates the 'immediate cessation of the raising of pork for market' and will impose stiff fines and could result in prison time for violators.
> 
> After April 15th anyone found in possession of pork products could be sentenced to up to 37 years in prison, and repeat offenders could receive the death penalty.
> 
> President of the New Zealand Labour Party, Nigel Haworth is reported to be trying to determine the feasibility of a quick and complete conversion of NZ law to Sharia Law. "We need to support the Islamic Community and changing the basis of the NZ Constitution to Sharia Law will accomplish our goal", Haworth said in a statement Saturday.
> 
> NZ Police are posting a report form on their website by which people can turn in their pork and avoid the fines and prison time.
> 
> Why the U.S. and New Zealand's responses to mass shootings are so different
> 
> 
> 
> Your contribution to the discussion is a fairy story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My contribution is to ridicule the filthy SJW mentality in that fucked up country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've no doubt you've done the best you can.
Click to expand...



Actually I have done better in other threads.


----------



## pismoe

I don't call it Discrimination . I simply say that the TRADITIONAL name of Jesus in the Parlimentary Prayer was removed by politicians .       Its ok with me though but I think that 'new zealanders' should see the way things are going . There is a reason for the removal of Jesus name , imo 'IBD' .


----------



## mudwhistle

idb said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> In a country with vastly different religious beliefs like New Zealand, government should be neutral otherwise it invites accusations of religious discrimination and stirs up hatred.  However, I think the timing of this decision is bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _However, I think the timing of this decision is bad_
> What...October last year?
> We're criticising the NZ government for not having the power of prescience now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!!!
> The article was dated on the 30th of March. This has nothing to do with October of last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try clicking through to the reference Guardian article.
> Here's a screenshot to help you.
> Note the date of the article.
> Yelling 'liar' doesn't change the one pesky fact that you're wrong and have been fooled by a misleading story.
> 
> View attachment 253460
Click to expand...

Sorry, that's not the link I provided


----------



## mudwhistle

idb said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253066
> 
> 
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I slam liberals for what they say or do, I am not slamming "christians" in that I am not slamming them for BEING christians.
> 
> 
> When the New Zealand government purges Christianity from the public prayer, as it did, it is denying the heritage and faith of New Zealand Christians BECAUSE they are Christians.
> 
> 
> if they were Muslims, their faith was and is, and will be publicly celebrated.
> 
> 
> Different rules for different folks.
> 
> 
> It is called religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has the new prayer removed 'Jesus' and replaced it with 'Allah' or something?
> Perhaps you're upset because the prayer no longer discriminates in favour of your faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253066
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whys all of a sudden is Jesus offensive in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know he isn't.
> Why do you think otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would the NZ government choose to NOW remove his name, and bend over backwards to accommodate Muslims?  Who or what group is behind promoting Islam over Christianity?  This is a Globalist trend.
> 
> If Jesus wasn't offensive to the NZ government why bother to remove his name?  Why make a big deal out of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source article for the OP was written by the Guardian in October last year.
> How does it relate to the terrorist atack?
> 
> View attachment 253461
Click to expand...

If anything the motherfuckers have been planning this since October.


----------



## Flash

idb said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those people are getting more bat shit crazy by the day.
> 
> No more pork to kiss the ass of the filthy Muslims.
> 
> 
> Wellington NZ - Sources inside the NZ House of Parliament are reporting the overnight passage of a bill which will prohibit the production and consumption of pork and pork products across the nation.
> 
> Reports are circulating that PM Jacinda Ardern felt a compelling need to demonstrate the nation's solidarity with its Islamic population after the tragic events of last month.
> 
> "Our country must remove all impediments to continuing the peaceful and caring atmosphere of our Islamic population", Ardern is quoted as saying, "We need to cease any and all practices in the nation which might offend and must insure those beautiful, peaceful people aren't offended by our actions -such as the continued consumption of pork."
> 
> The legislation mandates the 'immediate cessation of the raising of pork for market' and will impose stiff fines and could result in prison time for violators.
> 
> After April 15th anyone found in possession of pork products could be sentenced to up to 37 years in prison, and repeat offenders could receive the death penalty.
> 
> President of the New Zealand Labour Party, Nigel Haworth is reported to be trying to determine the feasibility of a quick and complete conversion of NZ law to Sharia Law. "We need to support the Islamic Community and changing the basis of the NZ Constitution to Sharia Law will accomplish our goal", Haworth said in a statement Saturday.
> 
> NZ Police are posting a report form on their website by which people can turn in their pork and avoid the fines and prison time.
> 
> Why the U.S. and New Zealand's responses to mass shootings are so different
> 
> 
> 
> Your contribution to the discussion is a fairy story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My contribution is to ridicule the filthy SJW mentality in that fucked up country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've no doubt you've done the best you can.
Click to expand...



I don't know why you stupid Moon Bats wouldn't want to immigrate to New Zealand.  It has everything your little Libtard hearts would want.

No guns, Muslim worshiping, weak gilt ridden White people, queers, sheep, socialism and no nukes.

Libtard heaven, isn't it?  The only thinking lacking are millions of Negroes on welfare.  You Moon Bats love your welfare Negroes, don't you?


----------



## skye

Pilot1 said:


> The NZ PM is your typical, Virtue Signaling, Social Justice Warrior IDIOT.




Plus, she is a Globalist puppet.

Don't forget that New Zealand is the place   where the elites, big tech, Demrats  and all these  criminals have chosen to flee   when the going gets tough!

They need  the help  of like-minded cabalist  Jacinda Ardern, to clean up before they arrive!

 By cleaning up I mean to take away guns from the population , so nobody can defend themselves,  and  to end freedom of expression in real life and online....in other words they need to control the people....so that the elites can have a  safe life over there in New Zealand.


Wakey wakey all you real patriots in New Zealand, take your country back.


----------



## mudwhistle

idb said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the purging of any Christian references from the public prayer per the OP, a singular event, that will never be repeated or built upon?
> 
> 
> 
> I might be mistaken but I'm getting the distinct impression that you think the rights of Christians are being eroded.
> Can you please identify where?
> They can follow their faith openly and without impediment from the government.
> They can wear t-shirts with a picture of Jesus in public, they can wear a cross around their necks, they can gather in buildings dedicated to the express worship of their chosen deity, they can perform ceremonies for noted social events such as weddings, births and deaths in the manner of their choosing...I'm not too sure where you think the oppression comes in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you have people pretending that any public mention of Jesus is "Discrimination" against non-Christians,
> 
> 
> it is obvious that the goal is to discriminate against Christians,
> 
> 
> AND that people who are so bigoted against Christians are probably already discriminating against them is what ever way they can get away with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe anyone has said that using Jesus' name is discriminating against anyone.
> The idea of the change was to be more inclusive of all religions.
> 
> Do you think God will disappear if we don't say the name of His son in the halls of power?
> Isn't He supposed to be all-powerful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------   The entire issue is simply the REMOVAL of the name Jesus  IDB .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, how is that discrimination?
> The removal of Jesus as a favoured name above all others is the opposite of discrimination...it's being more inclusive.
> You're objecting to the loss of discrimination in favour of your deity, if anything.
Click to expand...

_*Bullshit!!!!*_
Forcing people to adhere to the Islamic Call To Prayer while erasing Jesus from prayers in the state house is the very definition of discrimination.
You really need to stop with this play-acting at ignorance nonsense.......or is it an act??


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> I don't call it Discrimination . I simply say that the TRADITIONAL name of Jesus in the Parlimentary Prayer was removed by politicians .       Its ok with me though but I think that 'new zealanders' should see the way things are going . There is a reason for the removal of Jesus name , imo 'IBD' .


Yes PIMSOE...there is a reason.
It's to be more inclusive of all citizens that live in NZ.


----------



## idb

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be mistaken but I'm getting the distinct impression that you think the rights of Christians are being eroded.
> Can you please identify where?
> They can follow their faith openly and without impediment from the government.
> They can wear t-shirts with a picture of Jesus in public, they can wear a cross around their necks, they can gather in buildings dedicated to the express worship of their chosen deity, they can perform ceremonies for noted social events such as weddings, births and deaths in the manner of their choosing...I'm not too sure where you think the oppression comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have people pretending that any public mention of Jesus is "Discrimination" against non-Christians,
> 
> 
> it is obvious that the goal is to discriminate against Christians,
> 
> 
> AND that people who are so bigoted against Christians are probably already discriminating against them is what ever way they can get away with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe anyone has said that using Jesus' name is discriminating against anyone.
> The idea of the change was to be more inclusive of all religions.
> 
> Do you think God will disappear if we don't say the name of His son in the halls of power?
> Isn't He supposed to be all-powerful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------   The entire issue is simply the REMOVAL of the name Jesus  IDB .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, how is that discrimination?
> The removal of Jesus as a favoured name above all others is the opposite of discrimination...it's being more inclusive.
> You're objecting to the loss of discrimination in favour of your deity, if anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Bullshit!!!!*_
> Forcing people to adhere to the Islamic Call To Prayer while erasing Jesus from prayers in the state house is the very definition of discrimination.
> You really need to stop with this play-acting at ignorance nonsense.......or is it an act??
Click to expand...

Wait...what?!!!
When were people forced "to adhere to the Islamic Call To Prayer"?


----------



## idb

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> In a country with vastly different religious beliefs like New Zealand, government should be neutral otherwise it invites accusations of religious discrimination and stirs up hatred.  However, I think the timing of this decision is bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _However, I think the timing of this decision is bad_
> What...October last year?
> We're criticising the NZ government for not having the power of prescience now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!!!
> The article was dated on the 30th of March. This has nothing to do with October of last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try clicking through to the reference Guardian article.
> Here's a screenshot to help you.
> Note the date of the article.
> Yelling 'liar' doesn't change the one pesky fact that you're wrong and have been fooled by a misleading story.
> 
> View attachment 253460
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, that's not the link I provided
Click to expand...

It's the reference article to your link.
In other words...and I'll type this very slowly for you...the article that you posted in your OP used the reporting in the article that I have screenshot for you as its basis.


----------



## idb

Flash said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those people are getting more bat shit crazy by the day.
> 
> No more pork to kiss the ass of the filthy Muslims.
> 
> 
> Wellington NZ - Sources inside the NZ House of Parliament are reporting the overnight passage of a bill which will prohibit the production and consumption of pork and pork products across the nation.
> 
> Reports are circulating that PM Jacinda Ardern felt a compelling need to demonstrate the nation's solidarity with its Islamic population after the tragic events of last month.
> 
> "Our country must remove all impediments to continuing the peaceful and caring atmosphere of our Islamic population", Ardern is quoted as saying, "We need to cease any and all practices in the nation which might offend and must insure those beautiful, peaceful people aren't offended by our actions -such as the continued consumption of pork."
> 
> The legislation mandates the 'immediate cessation of the raising of pork for market' and will impose stiff fines and could result in prison time for violators.
> 
> After April 15th anyone found in possession of pork products could be sentenced to up to 37 years in prison, and repeat offenders could receive the death penalty.
> 
> President of the New Zealand Labour Party, Nigel Haworth is reported to be trying to determine the feasibility of a quick and complete conversion of NZ law to Sharia Law. "We need to support the Islamic Community and changing the basis of the NZ Constitution to Sharia Law will accomplish our goal", Haworth said in a statement Saturday.
> 
> NZ Police are posting a report form on their website by which people can turn in their pork and avoid the fines and prison time.
> 
> Why the U.S. and New Zealand's responses to mass shootings are so different
> 
> 
> 
> Your contribution to the discussion is a fairy story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My contribution is to ridicule the filthy SJW mentality in that fucked up country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've no doubt you've done the best you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why you stupid Moon Bats wouldn't want to immigrate to New Zealand.  It has everything your little Libtard hearts would want.
> 
> No guns, Muslim worshiping, weak gilt ridden White people, queers, sheep, socialism and no nukes.
> 
> Libtard heaven, isn't it?  The only thinking lacking are millions of Negroes on welfare.  You Moon Bats love your welfare Negroes, don't you?
Click to expand...

I'm guessing you don't get your information from Lonely Planet then.


----------



## idb

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be mistaken but I'm getting the distinct impression that you think the rights of Christians are being eroded.
> Can you please identify where?
> They can follow their faith openly and without impediment from the government.
> They can wear t-shirts with a picture of Jesus in public, they can wear a cross around their necks, they can gather in buildings dedicated to the express worship of their chosen deity, they can perform ceremonies for noted social events such as weddings, births and deaths in the manner of their choosing...I'm not too sure where you think the oppression comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have people pretending that any public mention of Jesus is "Discrimination" against non-Christians,
> 
> 
> it is obvious that the goal is to discriminate against Christians,
> 
> 
> AND that people who are so bigoted against Christians are probably already discriminating against them is what ever way they can get away with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe anyone has said that using Jesus' name is discriminating against anyone.
> The idea of the change was to be more inclusive of all religions.
> 
> Do you think God will disappear if we don't say the name of His son in the halls of power?
> Isn't He supposed to be all-powerful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------   The entire issue is simply the REMOVAL of the name Jesus  IDB .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, how is that discrimination?
> The removal of Jesus as a favoured name above all others is the opposite of discrimination...it's being more inclusive.
> You're objecting to the loss of discrimination in favour of your deity, if anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Bullshit!!!!*_
> Forcing people to adhere to the Islamic Call To Prayer while erasing Jesus from prayers in the state house is the very definition of discrimination.
> You really need to stop with this play-acting at ignorance nonsense.......or is it an act??
Click to expand...

I propose a compromise then.
Instead of removing Jesus from the Parliamentary Prayer, they add Allah.
Since you're so sensitive to perceived discrimination that should allay all your concerns.


----------



## pismoe

no compromise from me even if I had the power .   The name Jesus is Traditional , feck 'allah'  .   I prefer the example of what YOU leftys have done to remain visible .   [I can't stand compromise as a general rule as it is weakness IBD]  Maybe one or many of your 'new zealanders' will grow some Guts and get to work IBD .


----------



## pismoe

but what does it really matter except that i'll be looking for more 'new zealand' news to see how low you guys go  IBD .


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> no compromise from me even if I had the power .   The name Jesus is Traditional , feck 'allah'  .   I prefer the example of what YOU leftys have done to remain visible .   [I can't stand compromise as a general rule as it is weakness IBD]  Maybe one or many of your 'new zealanders' will grow some Guts and get to work IBD .


Compromise is weakness?
You get your own way in everything everyday PIMSOE?
You sound like a sulky toddler.


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> no compromise from me even if I had the power .   The name Jesus is Traditional , feck 'allah'  .   I prefer the example of what YOU leftys have done to remain visible .   [I can't stand compromise as a general rule as it is weakness IBD]  Maybe one or many of your 'new zealanders' will grow some Guts and get to work IBD .


You can say 'Jesus' as often and as loud as you want in New Zealand.
Neat, huh?


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> no compromise from me even if I had the power .   The name Jesus is Traditional , feck 'allah'  .   I prefer the example of what YOU leftys have done to remain visible .   [I can't stand compromise as a general rule as it is weakness IBD]  Maybe one or many of your 'new zealanders' will grow some Guts and get to work IBD .


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Christians do. And they have the right to publicly celebrate their faith and heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> Not through tax payer funded government.
Click to expand...



Is the government supporting other cultures and faiths and heritages with tax money?


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purging Christian references while celebrating Islam,* is* religious discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the sight of snowflakes melting in the sun.
Click to expand...




Pointing out real discrimination is not "melting".


Words have real meanings, and the way you are stringing yours together, does not make sense.


That you feel you have to lie, should tell you something....


But it won't. Because otherwise, you would not be a liberal in the first place.


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the purging of any Christian references from the public prayer per the OP, a singular event, that will never be repeated or built upon?
> 
> 
> 
> Are there other Christian references we can purge? Woo hoo!
Click to expand...



DO you believe that your ridicule will trick people into not seeing that you will be looking to purge more Christianity/Christians as I said?


----------



## mudwhistle

idb said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> no compromise from me even if I had the power .   The name Jesus is Traditional , feck 'allah'  .   I prefer the example of what YOU leftys have done to remain visible .   [I can't stand compromise as a general rule as it is weakness IBD]  Maybe one or many of your 'new zealanders' will grow some Guts and get to work IBD .
> 
> 
> 
> You can say 'Jesus' as often and as loud as you want in New Zealand.
> Neat, huh?
Click to expand...

Yeah....you just can't do it in public in a government building now. 
But the Muslims can throw out their prayer rugs anywhere, hold up traffic, shut down airports, you name it. 
But to you this is "DIVERSITY". 

You're such a con artist......and not even an effective one.


----------



## Correll

idb said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Christians do. And they have the right to publicly celebrate their faith and heritage.
> 
> 
> Why are you offended by that? Why do you oppose that?
> 
> 
> 
> You realise that they still have that right...don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is the purging of any Christian references from the public prayer per the OP, a singular event, that will never be repeated or built upon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might be mistaken but I'm getting the distinct impression that you think the rights of Christians are being eroded.
> Can you please identify where?
> They can follow their faith openly and without impediment from the government.
> They can wear t-shirts with a picture of Jesus in public, they can wear a cross around their necks, they can gather in buildings dedicated to the express worship of their chosen deity, they can perform ceremonies for noted social events such as weddings, births and deaths in the manner of their choosing...I'm not too sure where you think the oppression comes in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you have people pretending that any public mention of Jesus is "Discrimination" against non-Christians,
> 
> 
> it is obvious that the goal is to discriminate against Christians,
> 
> 
> AND that people who are so bigoted against Christians are probably already discriminating against them is what ever way they can get away with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe anyone has said that using Jesus' name is discriminating against anyone.
> The idea of the change was to be more inclusive of all religions.
> ....
Click to expand...



cnm said that very thing. And I've heard other liberals hold that basic position, so it is not just him.


And that is my point. The stated reason might be to be more inclusive. They always say some such shit.

But it is revealed to be a lie, by the way they are happy to have other efforts made to celebrate other SPECIFIC religions, such as the Muslim Call to Prayer as per the op.


----------



## Correll

idb said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253066
> 
> 
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the double standard.
> 
> 
> Islam is observed nation wide, and that is fine.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile any reference to Christianity is considered discrimination against everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whys all of a sudden is Jesus offensive in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know he isn't.
> Why do you think otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The behavior of the government in the op. THe words of the New Zealander lib in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God is still in the parliamentary prayer.
> What's the issue again?
Click to expand...



Same one it was before. 


The double standard of the Left.


Christianity is purged, while Islam is celebrated.


That is not diversity. That is religious discrimination.


----------



## Correll

idb said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whys all of a sudden is Jesus offensive in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals. They always find Christianity offensive. But now they have an excuse for their bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you upset?
> Where are Christians being offended against in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It bothers me to see Western Civilization declining in front of me. That is why I am upset.
> 
> 
> The double standard and discrimination demonstrated in the OP, is an offense against Christians in NZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no discrimination shown in the OP.
> God is still in the prayer, Christians are still free to practice their faith.
> 
> You'll have to explain where you see a double standard I'm sorry.
Click to expand...




Christianity is purged while Islam is celebrated.


That is not diversity, that is religious discrimination.


----------



## Correll

idb said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the purging of any Christian references from the public prayer per the OP, a singular event, that will never be repeated or built upon?
> 
> 
> 
> I might be mistaken but I'm getting the distinct impression that you think the rights of Christians are being eroded.
> Can you please identify where?
> They can follow their faith openly and without impediment from the government.
> They can wear t-shirts with a picture of Jesus in public, they can wear a cross around their necks, they can gather in buildings dedicated to the express worship of their chosen deity, they can perform ceremonies for noted social events such as weddings, births and deaths in the manner of their choosing...I'm not too sure where you think the oppression comes in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you have people pretending that any public mention of Jesus is "Discrimination" against non-Christians,
> 
> 
> it is obvious that the goal is to discriminate against Christians,
> 
> 
> AND that people who are so bigoted against Christians are probably already discriminating against them is what ever way they can get away with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe anyone has said that using Jesus' name is discriminating against anyone.
> The idea of the change was to be more inclusive of all religions.
> 
> Do you think God will disappear if we don't say the name of His son in the halls of power?
> Isn't He supposed to be all-powerful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------   The entire issue is simply the REMOVAL of the name Jesus  IDB .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, how is that discrimination?
> The removal of Jesus as a favoured name above all others is the opposite of discrimination...it's being more inclusive.
> You're objecting to the loss of discrimination in favour of your deity, if anything.
Click to expand...




Show to be a lie by the national observation of the specific Muslim Call to Prayer.


----------



## mudwhistle

idb said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you have people pretending that any public mention of Jesus is "Discrimination" against non-Christians,
> 
> 
> it is obvious that the goal is to discriminate against Christians,
> 
> 
> AND that people who are so bigoted against Christians are probably already discriminating against them is what ever way they can get away with.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe anyone has said that using Jesus' name is discriminating against anyone.
> The idea of the change was to be more inclusive of all religions.
> 
> Do you think God will disappear if we don't say the name of His son in the halls of power?
> Isn't He supposed to be all-powerful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------   The entire issue is simply the REMOVAL of the name Jesus  IDB .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, how is that discrimination?
> The removal of Jesus as a favoured name above all others is the opposite of discrimination...it's being more inclusive.
> You're objecting to the loss of discrimination in favour of your deity, if anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Bullshit!!!!*_
> Forcing people to adhere to the Islamic Call To Prayer while erasing Jesus from prayers in the state house is the very definition of discrimination.
> You really need to stop with this play-acting at ignorance nonsense.......or is it an act??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...what?!!!
> When were people forced "to adhere to the Islamic Call To Prayer"?
Click to expand...

You really are an ignorant asshole. New Zealand observes Muslim call to prayer to mark mosque attacks
Maybe you need to be more aware of current events. 
They made it look like it was a collective agreement to do this, but in reality, anyone who refused would come under peer-pressure to comply. For now it's coercion.....later it will become law.


----------



## pismoe

'new zealanders'  looks like youse guys are 'dhimmis' as if 'subjects' wasn't bad enough eh IBD !!


----------



## pismoe

Correll said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Christians do. And they have the right to publicly celebrate their faith and heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> Not through tax payer funded government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is the government supporting other cultures and faiths and heritages with tax money?
Click to expand...

-------------------------------   probably the muslims and the 'maoris' are subsidized is my guess .


----------



## Correll

pismoe said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Christians do. And they have the right to publicly celebrate their faith and heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> Not through tax payer funded government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is the government supporting other cultures and faiths and heritages with tax money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------   probably the muslims and the 'maoris' are subsidized is my guess .
Click to expand...



It is not like celebrating "diversity" and "Multiculturalism" started with this. 

So, yes, I am sure there are other examples, of this standard left double standard in New Zealand and more coming.


----------



## mudwhistle

Correll said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Christians do. And they have the right to publicly celebrate their faith and heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> Not through tax payer funded government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is the government supporting other cultures and faiths and heritages with tax money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------   probably the muslims and the 'maoris' are subsidized is my guess .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not like celebrating "diversity" and "Multiculturalism" started with this.
> 
> So, yes, I am sure there are other examples, of this standard left double standard in New Zealand and more coming.
Click to expand...

Yeah but everything they did last month was done in a vacuum and everything done last year does not matter anymore, says the dumbass liberal.


----------



## idb

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> no compromise from me even if I had the power .   The name Jesus is Traditional , feck 'allah'  .   I prefer the example of what YOU leftys have done to remain visible .   [I can't stand compromise as a general rule as it is weakness IBD]  Maybe one or many of your 'new zealanders' will grow some Guts and get to work IBD .
> 
> 
> 
> You can say 'Jesus' as often and as loud as you want in New Zealand.
> Neat, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....you just can't do it in public in a government building now.
> But the Muslims can throw out their prayer rugs anywhere, hold up traffic, shut down airports, you name it.
> But to you this is "DIVERSITY".
> 
> You're such a con artist......and not even an effective one.
Click to expand...

Oh...now I understand...you're wrong about everything.


----------



## mudwhistle

idb said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> no compromise from me even if I had the power .   The name Jesus is Traditional , feck 'allah'  .   I prefer the example of what YOU leftys have done to remain visible .   [I can't stand compromise as a general rule as it is weakness IBD]  Maybe one or many of your 'new zealanders' will grow some Guts and get to work IBD .
> 
> 
> 
> You can say 'Jesus' as often and as loud as you want in New Zealand.
> Neat, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....you just can't do it in public in a government building now.
> But the Muslims can throw out their prayer rugs anywhere, hold up traffic, shut down airports, you name it.
> But to you this is "DIVERSITY".
> 
> You're such a con artist......and not even an effective one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...now I understand...you're wrong about everything.
Click to expand...

Nope.
You agree that the Muslim call to prayer is acceptable if government is involved, but not Christ. Jesus = Oppression
             Islam = Peace & Love

And it doesn't matter if they did this on March 30th 2019 or October 30th 2018. They're still favoring one religion over another.


----------



## idb

Correll said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realise that they still have that right...don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the purging of any Christian references from the public prayer per the OP, a singular event, that will never be repeated or built upon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might be mistaken but I'm getting the distinct impression that you think the rights of Christians are being eroded.
> Can you please identify where?
> They can follow their faith openly and without impediment from the government.
> They can wear t-shirts with a picture of Jesus in public, they can wear a cross around their necks, they can gather in buildings dedicated to the express worship of their chosen deity, they can perform ceremonies for noted social events such as weddings, births and deaths in the manner of their choosing...I'm not too sure where you think the oppression comes in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you have people pretending that any public mention of Jesus is "Discrimination" against non-Christians,
> 
> 
> it is obvious that the goal is to discriminate against Christians,
> 
> 
> AND that people who are so bigoted against Christians are probably already discriminating against them is what ever way they can get away with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe anyone has said that using Jesus' name is discriminating against anyone.
> The idea of the change was to be more inclusive of all religions.
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said that very thing. And I've heard other liberals hold that basic position, so it is not just him.
> 
> 
> And that is my point. The stated reason might be to be more inclusive. They always say some such shit.
> 
> But it is revealed to be a lie, by the way they are happy to have other efforts made to celebrate other SPECIFIC religions, such as the Muslim Call to Prayer as per the op.
Click to expand...


The change to the parliamentary prayer would remove reference to SPECIFIC religions so any point you're making about discrimination is obviously wrong.
There was no national call to prayer.
There was a nationwide screening of a Christian memorial service for the 9/11 victims in 2001.
National holidays are held for Christian Easter and Christmas.
Christian ANZAC Day services are held across the country in April.


----------



## idb

Correll said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe certainly is a touchy-feely kind guy.  Too many pictures of him doing just what was described for him to deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be interested in your best evidence of Christianity being discriminated against in favour of Islam in NZ.
> Removing Jesus from the parliamentary prayer doesn't count because it hasn't been replaced with any Islamic reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whys all of a sudden is Jesus offensive in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know he isn't.
> Why do you think otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The behavior of the government in the op. THe words of the New Zealander lib in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God is still in the parliamentary prayer.
> What's the issue again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same one it was before.
> 
> 
> The double standard of the Left.
> 
> 
> Christianity is purged, while Islam is celebrated.
> 
> 
> That is not diversity. That is religious discrimination.
Click to expand...

Christianity has not been purged.
Where do you get your information from?


----------



## idb

Correll said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be mistaken but I'm getting the distinct impression that you think the rights of Christians are being eroded.
> Can you please identify where?
> They can follow their faith openly and without impediment from the government.
> They can wear t-shirts with a picture of Jesus in public, they can wear a cross around their necks, they can gather in buildings dedicated to the express worship of their chosen deity, they can perform ceremonies for noted social events such as weddings, births and deaths in the manner of their choosing...I'm not too sure where you think the oppression comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have people pretending that any public mention of Jesus is "Discrimination" against non-Christians,
> 
> 
> it is obvious that the goal is to discriminate against Christians,
> 
> 
> AND that people who are so bigoted against Christians are probably already discriminating against them is what ever way they can get away with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe anyone has said that using Jesus' name is discriminating against anyone.
> The idea of the change was to be more inclusive of all religions.
> 
> Do you think God will disappear if we don't say the name of His son in the halls of power?
> Isn't He supposed to be all-powerful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------   The entire issue is simply the REMOVAL of the name Jesus  IDB .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, how is that discrimination?
> The removal of Jesus as a favoured name above all others is the opposite of discrimination...it's being more inclusive.
> You're objecting to the loss of discrimination in favour of your deity, if anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show to be a lie by the national observation of the specific Muslim Call to Prayer.
Click to expand...

There was no national observation of the call to prayer.


----------



## idb

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe anyone has said that using Jesus' name is discriminating against anyone.
> The idea of the change was to be more inclusive of all religions.
> 
> Do you think God will disappear if we don't say the name of His son in the halls of power?
> Isn't He supposed to be all-powerful?
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------   The entire issue is simply the REMOVAL of the name Jesus  IDB .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, how is that discrimination?
> The removal of Jesus as a favoured name above all others is the opposite of discrimination...it's being more inclusive.
> You're objecting to the loss of discrimination in favour of your deity, if anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Bullshit!!!!*_
> Forcing people to adhere to the Islamic Call To Prayer while erasing Jesus from prayers in the state house is the very definition of discrimination.
> You really need to stop with this play-acting at ignorance nonsense.......or is it an act??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...what?!!!
> When were people forced "to adhere to the Islamic Call To Prayer"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are an ignorant asshole. New Zealand observes Muslim call to prayer to mark mosque attacks
> Maybe you need to be more aware of current events.
> They made it look like it was a collective agreement to do this, but in reality, anyone who refused would come under peer-pressure to comply. For now it's coercion.....later it will become law.
Click to expand...

You really live in a fantasy world, don't you?
There was no coercion, no peer pressure, in most towns you wouldn't have known it was going on, it will never become law.


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> 'new zealanders'  looks like youse guys are 'dhimmis' as if 'subjects' wasn't bad enough eh IBD !!


You'll have to translate for me PIMSOE


----------



## idb

Correll said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whys all of a sudden is Jesus offensive in NZ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals. They always find Christianity offensive. But now they have an excuse for their bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you upset?
> Where are Christians being offended against in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It bothers me to see Western Civilization declining in front of me. That is why I am upset.
> 
> 
> The double standard and discrimination demonstrated in the OP, is an offense against Christians in NZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no discrimination shown in the OP.
> God is still in the prayer, Christians are still free to practice their faith.
> 
> You'll have to explain where you see a double standard I'm sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity is purged while Islam is celebrated.
> 
> 
> That is not diversity, that is religious discrimination.
Click to expand...

Christianity has not been 'purged'.
The prayer is more inclusive.
That's the opposite of discrimination.


----------



## mudwhistle

idb said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------   The entire issue is simply the REMOVAL of the name Jesus  IDB .
> 
> 
> 
> So, how is that discrimination?
> The removal of Jesus as a favoured name above all others is the opposite of discrimination...it's being more inclusive.
> You're objecting to the loss of discrimination in favour of your deity, if anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Bullshit!!!!*_
> Forcing people to adhere to the Islamic Call To Prayer while erasing Jesus from prayers in the state house is the very definition of discrimination.
> You really need to stop with this play-acting at ignorance nonsense.......or is it an act??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...what?!!!
> When were people forced "to adhere to the Islamic Call To Prayer"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are an ignorant asshole. New Zealand observes Muslim call to prayer to mark mosque attacks
> Maybe you need to be more aware of current events.
> They made it look like it was a collective agreement to do this, but in reality, anyone who refused would come under peer-pressure to comply. For now it's coercion.....later it will become law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really live in a fantasy world, don't you?
> There was no coercion, no peer pressure, in most towns you wouldn't have known it was going on, it will never become law.
Click to expand...

Keep telling yourself that. 
I cannot be that way, wallowing in willful ignorance.


----------



## idb

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> no compromise from me even if I had the power .   The name Jesus is Traditional , feck 'allah'  .   I prefer the example of what YOU leftys have done to remain visible .   [I can't stand compromise as a general rule as it is weakness IBD]  Maybe one or many of your 'new zealanders' will grow some Guts and get to work IBD .
> 
> 
> 
> You can say 'Jesus' as often and as loud as you want in New Zealand.
> Neat, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....you just can't do it in public in a government building now.
> But the Muslims can throw out their prayer rugs anywhere, hold up traffic, shut down airports, you name it.
> But to you this is "DIVERSITY".
> 
> You're such a con artist......and not even an effective one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...now I understand...you're wrong about everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> You agree that the Muslim call to prayer is acceptable if government is involved, but not Christ. Jesus = Oppression
> Islam = Peace & Love
> 
> And it doesn't matter if they did this on March 30th 2019 or October 30th 2018. They're still favoring one religion over another.
Click to expand...

Get on your Google and find me where the government passed a resolution or law mandating a call to prayer.


----------



## idb

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that.
> I cannot be that way, wallowing in willful ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> It's too late for you...you're wallowing up to your neck.
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

idb said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals. They always find Christianity offensive. But now they have an excuse for their bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you upset?
> Where are Christians being offended against in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It bothers me to see Western Civilization declining in front of me. That is why I am upset.
> 
> 
> The double standard and discrimination demonstrated in the OP, is an offense against Christians in NZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no discrimination shown in the OP.
> God is still in the prayer, Christians are still free to practice their faith.
> 
> You'll have to explain where you see a double standard I'm sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity is purged while Islam is celebrated.
> 
> 
> That is not diversity, that is religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christianity has not been 'purged'.
> The prayer is more inclusive.
> That's the opposite of discrimination.
Click to expand...

Horseshit. Any time you take something out you change the meaning.


----------



## mudwhistle

idb said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> no compromise from me even if I had the power .   The name Jesus is Traditional , feck 'allah'  .   I prefer the example of what YOU leftys have done to remain visible .   [I can't stand compromise as a general rule as it is weakness IBD]  Maybe one or many of your 'new zealanders' will grow some Guts and get to work IBD .
> 
> 
> 
> You can say 'Jesus' as often and as loud as you want in New Zealand.
> Neat, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....you just can't do it in public in a government building now.
> But the Muslims can throw out their prayer rugs anywhere, hold up traffic, shut down airports, you name it.
> But to you this is "DIVERSITY".
> 
> You're such a con artist......and not even an effective one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...now I understand...you're wrong about everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> You agree that the Muslim call to prayer is acceptable if government is involved, but not Christ. Jesus = Oppression
> Islam = Peace & Love
> 
> And it doesn't matter if they did this on March 30th 2019 or October 30th 2018. They're still favoring one religion over another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get on your Google and find me where the government passed a resolution or law mandating a call to prayer.
Click to expand...

Socialism believes laws are for thee...... not for me. 
You won't see a law on the books, shit for brains.


----------



## idb

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you upset?
> Where are Christians being offended against in NZ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It bothers me to see Western Civilization declining in front of me. That is why I am upset.
> 
> 
> The double standard and discrimination demonstrated in the OP, is an offense against Christians in NZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no discrimination shown in the OP.
> God is still in the prayer, Christians are still free to practice their faith.
> 
> You'll have to explain where you see a double standard I'm sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity is purged while Islam is celebrated.
> 
> 
> That is not diversity, that is religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christianity has not been 'purged'.
> The prayer is more inclusive.
> That's the opposite of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horseshit. Any time you take something out you change the meaning.
Click to expand...

the 'Jesus' reference was repealed and replaced...with 'Almighty God'.
That's an appeal to a greater and more powerful Christian authority.

Why can other governments get 'repeal and replace' done so easily?


----------



## idb

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can say 'Jesus' as often and as loud as you want in New Zealand.
> Neat, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....you just can't do it in public in a government building now.
> But the Muslims can throw out their prayer rugs anywhere, hold up traffic, shut down airports, you name it.
> But to you this is "DIVERSITY".
> 
> You're such a con artist......and not even an effective one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...now I understand...you're wrong about everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> You agree that the Muslim call to prayer is acceptable if government is involved, but not Christ. Jesus = Oppression
> Islam = Peace & Love
> 
> And it doesn't matter if they did this on March 30th 2019 or October 30th 2018. They're still favoring one religion over another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get on your Google and find me where the government passed a resolution or law mandating a call to prayer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism believes laws are for thee...... not for me.
> You won't see a law on the books, shit for brains.
Click to expand...

Didn't you say that the government made the call to prayer...or was involved...or was favouring one religion over another...or something?
If so, there'll be at least a parliamentary resolution of some sort calling NZ to prayer.

Somehow...after all this, you still manage to be as wrong as you were at the start of the discussion.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

SweetSue92 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what you said just a few posts ago, Big Talker. You said "our" culture is not Christian. Did you mean Maori culture, the one your ancestors oppressed and stole land from? You know, the very thing you hate America for?
> 
> Bad morning for you pal
> 
> 
> 
> You could at least quote me accurately when you build your straw men, church lady.
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our roots are not Judeo Christian. Tane was the first god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Culture, roots, no difference. You claimed that which is not yours.
Click to expand...


You claimed something he/she didn't say. What does the bible say? _Why do you notice the splinter in your brother’s eye, but do not perceive the wooden beam in your own eye_? Does hypocrisy not register with the overly pious?


----------



## mudwhistle

idb said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It bothers me to see Western Civilization declining in front of me. That is why I am upset.
> 
> 
> The double standard and discrimination demonstrated in the OP, is an offense against Christians in NZ.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no discrimination shown in the OP.
> God is still in the prayer, Christians are still free to practice their faith.
> 
> You'll have to explain where you see a double standard I'm sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity is purged while Islam is celebrated.
> 
> 
> That is not diversity, that is religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christianity has not been 'purged'.
> The prayer is more inclusive.
> That's the opposite of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horseshit. Any time you take something out you change the meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the 'Jesus' reference was repealed and replaced...with 'Almighty God'.
> That's an appeal to a greater and more powerful Christian authority.
> 
> Why can other governments get 'repeal and replace' done so easily?
Click to expand...

Sorry, Almighty God can easily be changed to Allah.


----------



## idb

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no discrimination shown in the OP.
> God is still in the prayer, Christians are still free to practice their faith.
> 
> You'll have to explain where you see a double standard I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity is purged while Islam is celebrated.
> 
> 
> That is not diversity, that is religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christianity has not been 'purged'.
> The prayer is more inclusive.
> That's the opposite of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horseshit. Any time you take something out you change the meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the 'Jesus' reference was repealed and replaced...with 'Almighty God'.
> That's an appeal to a greater and more powerful Christian authority.
> 
> Why can other governments get 'repeal and replace' done so easily?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, Almighty God can easily be changed to Allah.
Click to expand...

Don't you believe that the one true Almighty God is the Christian god?


----------



## Correll

idb said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the purging of any Christian references from the public prayer per the OP, a singular event, that will never be repeated or built upon?
> 
> 
> 
> I might be mistaken but I'm getting the distinct impression that you think the rights of Christians are being eroded.
> Can you please identify where?
> They can follow their faith openly and without impediment from the government.
> They can wear t-shirts with a picture of Jesus in public, they can wear a cross around their necks, they can gather in buildings dedicated to the express worship of their chosen deity, they can perform ceremonies for noted social events such as weddings, births and deaths in the manner of their choosing...I'm not too sure where you think the oppression comes in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you have people pretending that any public mention of Jesus is "Discrimination" against non-Christians,
> 
> 
> it is obvious that the goal is to discriminate against Christians,
> 
> 
> AND that people who are so bigoted against Christians are probably already discriminating against them is what ever way they can get away with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe anyone has said that using Jesus' name is discriminating against anyone.
> The idea of the change was to be more inclusive of all religions.
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said that very thing. And I've heard other liberals hold that basic position, so it is not just him.
> 
> 
> And that is my point. The stated reason might be to be more inclusive. They always say some such shit.
> 
> But it is revealed to be a lie, by the way they are happy to have other efforts made to celebrate other SPECIFIC religions, such as the Muslim Call to Prayer as per the op.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The change to the parliamentary prayer would remove reference to SPECIFIC religions so any point you're making about discrimination is obviously wrong.
> There was no national call to prayer.
> There was a nationwide screening of a Christian memorial service for the 9/11 victims in 2001.
> National holidays are held for Christian Easter and Christmas.
> Christian ANZAC Day services are held across the country in April.
Click to expand...




The act of mentioning Christianity is not discrimination. 

The fact that you libs pretend that it is, to justify purging any mention or pubic display of Christianity shows that you libs are religious bigots and is discrimination against Christians, and Christianity.


The OP mentions a call to prayer observed nation wide. I'm sure the plenty of public officials specifically mentioned it to support it, and celebrate diversity and inclusion. 


The double standard is the point.


----------



## Correll

idb said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whys all of a sudden is Jesus offensive in NZ?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know he isn't.
> Why do you think otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The behavior of the government in the op. THe words of the New Zealander lib in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God is still in the parliamentary prayer.
> What's the issue again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same one it was before.
> 
> 
> The double standard of the Left.
> 
> 
> Christianity is purged, while Islam is celebrated.
> 
> 
> That is not diversity. That is religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christianity has not been purged.
> Where do you get your information from?
Click to expand...



The OP. 


Please support your claim that it is false.


----------



## Correll

idb said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals. They always find Christianity offensive. But now they have an excuse for their bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you upset?
> Where are Christians being offended against in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It bothers me to see Western Civilization declining in front of me. That is why I am upset.
> 
> 
> The double standard and discrimination demonstrated in the OP, is an offense against Christians in NZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no discrimination shown in the OP.
> God is still in the prayer, Christians are still free to practice their faith.
> 
> You'll have to explain where you see a double standard I'm sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity is purged while Islam is celebrated.
> 
> 
> That is not diversity, that is religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christianity has not been 'purged'.
> The prayer is more inclusive.
> That's the opposite of discrimination.
Click to expand...



When you single out ONE religion and don't allow public displays or references or practice to IT, but do for other religions, 


that is religious discrimination.


----------



## mudwhistle

idb said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity is purged while Islam is celebrated.
> 
> 
> That is not diversity, that is religious discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity has not been 'purged'.
> The prayer is more inclusive.
> That's the opposite of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horseshit. Any time you take something out you change the meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the 'Jesus' reference was repealed and replaced...with 'Almighty God'.
> That's an appeal to a greater and more powerful Christian authority.
> 
> Why can other governments get 'repeal and replace' done so easily?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, Almighty God can easily be changed to Allah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you believe that the one true Almighty God is the Christian god?
Click to expand...

The issue isn't about God. It's about Jesus. Learn the difference between the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit.


----------



## pismoe

the name JESUS was removed simply to remove that easily recognized and revered name from the Parlimentary Prayer .   The removal was a purposeful slight aimed at Christians .


----------



## mudwhistle

idb said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity is purged while Islam is celebrated.
> 
> 
> That is not diversity, that is religious discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity has not been 'purged'.
> The prayer is more inclusive.
> That's the opposite of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horseshit. Any time you take something out you change the meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the 'Jesus' reference was repealed and replaced...with 'Almighty God'.
> That's an appeal to a greater and more powerful Christian authority.
> 
> Why can other governments get 'repeal and replace' done so easily?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, Almighty God can easily be changed to Allah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you believe that the one true Almighty God is the Christian god?
Click to expand...

God is God in any religion. 
Jesus is the Center of Christianity, thus the move to irradicate Jesus is obvious to the learned. He is the way, the truth and the light. Without him Christianity doesn't exist. It would be like telling Muslims they cannot bless the prophet Muhammed in public. Like telling Buddhists that Buddha is forbidden.


----------



## idb

Correll said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be mistaken but I'm getting the distinct impression that you think the rights of Christians are being eroded.
> Can you please identify where?
> They can follow their faith openly and without impediment from the government.
> They can wear t-shirts with a picture of Jesus in public, they can wear a cross around their necks, they can gather in buildings dedicated to the express worship of their chosen deity, they can perform ceremonies for noted social events such as weddings, births and deaths in the manner of their choosing...I'm not too sure where you think the oppression comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have people pretending that any public mention of Jesus is "Discrimination" against non-Christians,
> 
> 
> it is obvious that the goal is to discriminate against Christians,
> 
> 
> AND that people who are so bigoted against Christians are probably already discriminating against them is what ever way they can get away with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe anyone has said that using Jesus' name is discriminating against anyone.
> The idea of the change was to be more inclusive of all religions.
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said that very thing. And I've heard other liberals hold that basic position, so it is not just him.
> 
> 
> And that is my point. The stated reason might be to be more inclusive. They always say some such shit.
> 
> But it is revealed to be a lie, by the way they are happy to have other efforts made to celebrate other SPECIFIC religions, such as the Muslim Call to Prayer as per the op.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The change to the parliamentary prayer would remove reference to SPECIFIC religions so any point you're making about discrimination is obviously wrong.
> There was no national call to prayer.
> There was a nationwide screening of a Christian memorial service for the 9/11 victims in 2001.
> National holidays are held for Christian Easter and Christmas.
> Christian ANZAC Day services are held across the country in April.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The act of mentioning Christianity is not discrimination.
> 
> The fact that you libs pretend that it is, to justify purging any mention or pubic display of Christianity shows that you libs are religious bigots and is discrimination against Christians, and Christianity.
> 
> 
> The OP mentions a call to prayer observed nation wide. I'm sure the plenty of public officials specifically mentioned it to support it, and celebrate diversity and inclusion.
> 
> 
> The double standard is the point.
Click to expand...

Tha act of mentionaing Christianity might not be discrimination...but neither is the act of* not* mentioning Christianity.
There was no call to prayer.
There was a call for a nationwide two minute silence and a televised remembrance service as well as a series of services throughout the country including Christian services.

You repeating something over and over doesn't make it true.

I don't think you understand what a double standard is.


----------



## idb

Correll said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know he isn't.
> Why do you think otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The behavior of the government in the op. THe words of the New Zealander lib in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God is still in the parliamentary prayer.
> What's the issue again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same one it was before.
> 
> 
> The double standard of the Left.
> 
> 
> Christianity is purged, while Islam is celebrated.
> 
> 
> That is not diversity. That is religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christianity has not been purged.
> Where do you get your information from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The OP.
> 
> 
> Please support your claim that it is false.
Click to expand...

I don't need to.
The OP doesn't claim that Christianity is being 'purged'.


----------



## idb

Correll said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you upset?
> Where are Christians being offended against in NZ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It bothers me to see Western Civilization declining in front of me. That is why I am upset.
> 
> 
> The double standard and discrimination demonstrated in the OP, is an offense against Christians in NZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no discrimination shown in the OP.
> God is still in the prayer, Christians are still free to practice their faith.
> 
> You'll have to explain where you see a double standard I'm sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity is purged while Islam is celebrated.
> 
> 
> That is not diversity, that is religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christianity has not been 'purged'.
> The prayer is more inclusive.
> That's the opposite of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you single out ONE religion and don't allow public displays or references or practice to IT, but do for other religions,
> 
> 
> that is religious discrimination.
Click to expand...

There are Christian public displays, references and practices all the time.
In fact, there are several national holidays in the name of Jesus...one of them is even named after his surname.
Where's the discrimination again?


----------



## idb

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity has not been 'purged'.
> The prayer is more inclusive.
> That's the opposite of discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit. Any time you take something out you change the meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the 'Jesus' reference was repealed and replaced...with 'Almighty God'.
> That's an appeal to a greater and more powerful Christian authority.
> 
> Why can other governments get 'repeal and replace' done so easily?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, Almighty God can easily be changed to Allah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you believe that the one true Almighty God is the Christian god?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The issue isn't about God. It's about Jesus. Learn the difference between the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit.
Click to expand...

Keep pushing on those goalposts!

I understand the difference.
But why appeal to God's proxy when you can go straight to the source?

Maybe a change to the prayer to appeal to Jesus and Allah would be less discriminatory.
That would be the perfect compromise.
Would you be happy with that?


----------



## pismoe

as i commented earlier , in my opinion the purpose of changing the Parlimentary Prayer was simply to target and remove the personal name of JESUS    IDB ,


----------



## idb

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity has not been 'purged'.
> The prayer is more inclusive.
> That's the opposite of discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit. Any time you take something out you change the meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the 'Jesus' reference was repealed and replaced...with 'Almighty God'.
> That's an appeal to a greater and more powerful Christian authority.
> 
> Why can other governments get 'repeal and replace' done so easily?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, Almighty God can easily be changed to Allah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you believe that the one true Almighty God is the Christian god?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God is God in any religion.
> Jesus is the Center of Christianity, thus the move to irradicate Jesus is obvious to the learned. He is the way, the truth and the light. Without him Christianity doesn't exist. It would be like telling Muslims they cannot bless the prophet Muhammed in public. Like telling Buddhists that Buddha is forbidden.
Click to expand...

So, do away with the prayer altogether.
That way there can be no accidental misunderstanding that they might be referring to Allah...or Vishnu...or Zeus...


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> the name JESUS was removed simply to remove that easily recognized and revered name from the Parlimentary Prayer .   The removal was a purposeful slight aimed at Christians .


------------------------------------   REPEAT   IDB !!


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> as i commented earlier , in my opinion the purpose of changing the Parlimentary Prayer was simply to target and remove the personal name of JESUS    IDB ,


And I've reassured you that you're mistaken PIMSOE.
You can sleep easy in the knowledge that NZ is not 'purging' Christianity.

Oddly enough...God Himself knocked down most of the churches in the Christchurch earthquakes...but the mosques all survived.
What could this mean?


----------



## pismoe

How about putting JESUS name back where it Traditionally belongs and probably from the start of the Parliamentary Prayer and maybe the Founding of 'new zealand'   IDB ??


----------



## pismoe

idb said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> as i commented earlier , in my opinion the purpose of changing the Parlimentary Prayer was simply to target and remove the personal name of JESUS    IDB ,
> 
> 
> 
> And I've reassured you that you're mistaken PIMSOE.
> You can sleep easy in the knowledge that NZ is not 'purging' Christianity.
> 
> Oddly enough...God Himself knocked down most of the churches in the Christchurch earthquakes...but the mosques all survived.
> What could this mean?
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------   aw , i don't care , i like having you 'new zealanders' to point at as being disarmed of effective weapons and being 'dhimmis'   IDB .


----------



## pismoe

And if i'm not mistaken the Parliamentary Prayer has been around since 1854   IDB .


----------



## pismoe

so if i am correct the Parliamentary Prayer has been around for about 168 years but changed just recently to purge the Revered name of Jesus .    What was the year that 'new zealand' was Founded   IDB .


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> How about putting JESUS name back where it Traditionally belongs and probably from the start of the Parliamentary Prayer and maybe the Founding of 'new zealand'   IDB ??


Traditions get changed all the time.
Is your church sermon still delivered in Latin?


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> as i commented earlier , in my opinion the purpose of changing the Parlimentary Prayer was simply to target and remove the personal name of JESUS    IDB ,
> 
> 
> 
> And I've reassured you that you're mistaken PIMSOE.
> You can sleep easy in the knowledge that NZ is not 'purging' Christianity.
> 
> Oddly enough...God Himself knocked down most of the churches in the Christchurch earthquakes...but the mosques all survived.
> What could this mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   aw , i don't care , i like having you 'new zealanders' to point at as being disarmed of effective weapons and being 'dhimmis'   IDB .
Click to expand...

I've reassured you enough that you no longer care.
My work here is done.


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> And if i'm not mistaken the Parliamentary Prayer has been around since 1854   IDB .


Excellent use of Google PIMSOE!!!


----------



## francoHFW

mudwhistle said:


> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​


Jesus is also a Muslim prophet very important


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> so if i am correct the Parliamentary Prayer has been around for about 168 years but changed just recently to purge the Revered name of Jesus .    What was the year that 'new zealand' was Founded   IDB .


In the year that NZ was founded the women traditionally wore hats or **gasp** headscarves when they left the house PIMSOE.


----------



## pismoe

idb said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> as i commented earlier , in my opinion the purpose of changing the Parlimentary Prayer was simply to target and remove the personal name of JESUS    IDB ,
> 
> 
> 
> And I've reassured you that you're mistaken PIMSOE.
> You can sleep easy in the knowledge that NZ is not 'purging' Christianity.
> 
> Oddly enough...God Himself knocked down most of the churches in the Christchurch earthquakes...but the mosques all survived.
> What could this mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   aw , i don't care , i like having you 'new zealanders' to point at as being disarmed of effective weapons and being 'dhimmis'   IDB .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've reassured you enough that you no longer care.
> My work here is done.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------   just like the 'aussies' , they are 'Puzzies' being put down by fureigner from what i read about their 'african' gangs and other imported gangs rioting in 'aussieland' .   Don't care but interesting how low you 'new zealanders' can go but it is funny to watch and is interesting  IDB .


----------



## pismoe

idb said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> so if i am correct the Parliamentary Prayer has been around for about 168 years but changed just recently to purge the Revered name of Jesus .    What was the year that 'new zealand' was Founded   IDB .
> 
> 
> 
> In the year that NZ was founded the women traditionally wore hats or **gasp** headscarves when they left the house PIMSOE.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------   well dressed Western and Protestant women of that time did wear scarves and similar head covering due to fashion and Pale Skin so due to protection from the sun and bugs  but not due to religious decree of some guy named 'mo' from [about] 700 AD  IDB .


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> so if i am correct the Parliamentary Prayer has been around for about 168 years but changed just recently to purge the Revered name of Jesus .    What was the year that 'new zealand' was Founded   IDB .
> 
> 
> 
> In the year that NZ was founded the women traditionally wore hats or **gasp** headscarves when they left the house PIMSOE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------   well dressed Western and Protestant women of that time did wear scarves and similar head covering due to fashion and Pale Skin so due to protection from the sun and bugs  but not due to religious decree of some guy named 'mo' from [about] 700 AD  IDB .
Click to expand...

Hmmm...I'm not sure that he did PIMSOE.


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> as i commented earlier , in my opinion the purpose of changing the Parlimentary Prayer was simply to target and remove the personal name of JESUS    IDB ,
> 
> 
> 
> And I've reassured you that you're mistaken PIMSOE.
> You can sleep easy in the knowledge that NZ is not 'purging' Christianity.
> 
> Oddly enough...God Himself knocked down most of the churches in the Christchurch earthquakes...but the mosques all survived.
> What could this mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   aw , i don't care , i like having you 'new zealanders' to point at as being disarmed of effective weapons and being 'dhimmis'   IDB .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've reassured you enough that you no longer care.
> My work here is done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------   just like the 'aussies' , they are 'Puzzies' being put down by fureigner from what i read about their 'african' gangs and other imported gangs rioting in 'aussieland' .   Don't care but interesting how low you 'new zealanders' can go but it is funny to watch and is interesting  IDB .
Click to expand...

"Are you not entertained...are you not entertained?!!!"


----------



## pismoe

idb said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about putting JESUS name back where it Traditionally belongs and probably from the start of the Parliamentary Prayer and maybe the Founding of 'new zealand'   IDB ??
> 
> 
> 
> Traditions get changed all the time.
> Is your church sermon still delivered in Latin?
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------   yep , looks like your 'female' overlord made a Decree and you guys just fell in line .   Good news is that there are some protest though  IDB .


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about putting JESUS name back where it Traditionally belongs and probably from the start of the Parliamentary Prayer and maybe the Founding of 'new zealand'   IDB ??
> 
> 
> 
> Traditions get changed all the time.
> Is your church sermon still delivered in Latin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   yep , looks like your 'female' overlord made a Decree and you guys just fell in line .   Good news is that there are some protest though  IDB .
Click to expand...

Ah...now I see.
Your real problem is with female leaders PIMSOE.
I don't think she changed the church sermons from Latin.
It was just one of those old traditions that was changed PIMSOE.


----------



## pismoe

no problem , just an accurate description .    She seems a lefty female overlord or feminazi type .   But 'mallard' assumed by me to be second in command is [some sort of lefty] male and just as bad as the 'female' overlord   IDB .  .


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> no problem , just an accurate description .    She seems a lefty female overlord or feminazi type .   But 'mallard' assumed by me to be second in command is [some sort of lefty] male and just as bad as the 'female' overlord   IDB .  .


Yeah...one of them uppity chicks, eh PIMSOE?
She should shut up and get back in the kitchen.


----------



## pismoe

idb said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> no problem , just an accurate description .    She seems a lefty female overlord or feminazi type .   But 'mallard' assumed by me to be second in command is [some sort of lefty] male and just as bad as the 'female' overlord   IDB .  .
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...one of them uppity chicks, eh PIMSOE?
> She should shut up and get back in the kitchen.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------------  looking at her , she probably can't cook .   But looking at her and seeing her works  she shouldn't be a 'feminazi' over lord .   Thats one of the reasons that we Americans didn't elect 'hilary'  IDB .


----------



## Correll

idb said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you have people pretending that any public mention of Jesus is "Discrimination" against non-Christians,
> 
> 
> it is obvious that the goal is to discriminate against Christians,
> 
> 
> AND that people who are so bigoted against Christians are probably already discriminating against them is what ever way they can get away with.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe anyone has said that using Jesus' name is discriminating against anyone.
> The idea of the change was to be more inclusive of all religions.
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said that very thing. And I've heard other liberals hold that basic position, so it is not just him.
> 
> 
> And that is my point. The stated reason might be to be more inclusive. They always say some such shit.
> 
> But it is revealed to be a lie, by the way they are happy to have other efforts made to celebrate other SPECIFIC religions, such as the Muslim Call to Prayer as per the op.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The change to the parliamentary prayer would remove reference to SPECIFIC religions so any point you're making about discrimination is obviously wrong.
> There was no national call to prayer.
> There was a nationwide screening of a Christian memorial service for the 9/11 victims in 2001.
> National holidays are held for Christian Easter and Christmas.
> Christian ANZAC Day services are held across the country in April.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The act of mentioning Christianity is not discrimination.
> 
> The fact that you libs pretend that it is, to justify purging any mention or pubic display of Christianity shows that you libs are religious bigots and is discrimination against Christians, and Christianity.
> 
> 
> The OP mentions a call to prayer observed nation wide. I'm sure the plenty of public officials specifically mentioned it to support it, and celebrate diversity and inclusion.
> 
> 
> The double standard is the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tha act of mentionaing Christianity might not be discrimination...but neither is the act of* not* mentioning Christianity.
> There was no call to prayer.
> There was a call for a nationwide two minute silence and a televised remembrance service as well as a series of services throughout the country including Christian services.
> 
> You repeating something over and over doesn't make it true.
> 
> I don't think you understand what a double standard is.
Click to expand...




The act of purging any mention of Christianity from public mention, is discrimination. 


That Christianity is purged as though just the mention of it, is inherently wrong or dangerous, while all other faiths and cultures are encouraged to celebrate, or actively celebrated, 


is discrimination and a double standard.


----------



## Correll

idb said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It bothers me to see Western Civilization declining in front of me. That is why I am upset.
> 
> 
> The double standard and discrimination demonstrated in the OP, is an offense against Christians in NZ.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no discrimination shown in the OP.
> God is still in the prayer, Christians are still free to practice their faith.
> 
> You'll have to explain where you see a double standard I'm sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity is purged while Islam is celebrated.
> 
> 
> That is not diversity, that is religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christianity has not been 'purged'.
> The prayer is more inclusive.
> That's the opposite of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you single out ONE religion and don't allow public displays or references or practice to IT, but do for other religions,
> 
> 
> that is religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Christian public displays, references and practices all the time.
> In fact, there are several national holidays in the name of Jesus...one of them is even named after his surname.
> Where's the discrimination again?
Click to expand...



For now. But these actions, and the blatant anti-Christian bias shown by the Left, shows the path they want to go down.


----------



## idb

Correll said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe anyone has said that using Jesus' name is discriminating against anyone.
> The idea of the change was to be more inclusive of all religions.
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said that very thing. And I've heard other liberals hold that basic position, so it is not just him.
> 
> 
> And that is my point. The stated reason might be to be more inclusive. They always say some such shit.
> 
> But it is revealed to be a lie, by the way they are happy to have other efforts made to celebrate other SPECIFIC religions, such as the Muslim Call to Prayer as per the op.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The change to the parliamentary prayer would remove reference to SPECIFIC religions so any point you're making about discrimination is obviously wrong.
> There was no national call to prayer.
> There was a nationwide screening of a Christian memorial service for the 9/11 victims in 2001.
> National holidays are held for Christian Easter and Christmas.
> Christian ANZAC Day services are held across the country in April.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The act of mentioning Christianity is not discrimination.
> 
> The fact that you libs pretend that it is, to justify purging any mention or pubic display of Christianity shows that you libs are religious bigots and is discrimination against Christians, and Christianity.
> 
> 
> The OP mentions a call to prayer observed nation wide. I'm sure the plenty of public officials specifically mentioned it to support it, and celebrate diversity and inclusion.
> 
> 
> The double standard is the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tha act of mentionaing Christianity might not be discrimination...but neither is the act of* not* mentioning Christianity.
> There was no call to prayer.
> There was a call for a nationwide two minute silence and a televised remembrance service as well as a series of services throughout the country including Christian services.
> 
> You repeating something over and over doesn't make it true.
> 
> I don't think you understand what a double standard is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The act of purging any mention of Christianity from public mention, is discrimination.
> 
> 
> That Christianity is purged as though just the mention of it, is inherently wrong or dangerous, while all other faiths and cultures are encouraged to celebrate, or actively celebrated,
> 
> 
> is discrimination and a double standard.
Click to expand...

It would maybe be discrimination if mention of Christianity was "purged" in favour of mention of Muslim.
That hasn't happened.
You can rest easy.


----------



## idb

Correll said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no discrimination shown in the OP.
> God is still in the prayer, Christians are still free to practice their faith.
> 
> You'll have to explain where you see a double standard I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity is purged while Islam is celebrated.
> 
> 
> That is not diversity, that is religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christianity has not been 'purged'.
> The prayer is more inclusive.
> That's the opposite of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you single out ONE religion and don't allow public displays or references or practice to IT, but do for other religions,
> 
> 
> that is religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Christian public displays, references and practices all the time.
> In fact, there are several national holidays in the name of Jesus...one of them is even named after his surname.
> Where's the discrimination again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For now. But these actions, and the blatant anti-Christian bias shown by the Left, shows the path they want to go down.
Click to expand...

Oh right..."For now...but just wait and see what happens"


----------



## pismoe

idb said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said that very thing. And I've heard other liberals hold that basic position, so it is not just him.
> 
> 
> And that is my point. The stated reason might be to be more inclusive. They always say some such shit.
> 
> But it is revealed to be a lie, by the way they are happy to have other efforts made to celebrate other SPECIFIC religions, such as the Muslim Call to Prayer as per the op.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The change to the parliamentary prayer would remove reference to SPECIFIC religions so any point you're making about discrimination is obviously wrong.
> There was no national call to prayer.
> There was a nationwide screening of a Christian memorial service for the 9/11 victims in 2001.
> National holidays are held for Christian Easter and Christmas.
> Christian ANZAC Day services are held across the country in April.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The act of mentioning Christianity is not discrimination.
> 
> The fact that you libs pretend that it is, to justify purging any mention or pubic display of Christianity shows that you libs are religious bigots and is discrimination against Christians, and Christianity.
> 
> 
> The OP mentions a call to prayer observed nation wide. I'm sure the plenty of public officials specifically mentioned it to support it, and celebrate diversity and inclusion.
> 
> 
> The double standard is the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tha act of mentionaing Christianity might not be discrimination...but neither is the act of* not* mentioning Christianity.
> There was no call to prayer.
> There was a call for a nationwide two minute silence and a televised remembrance service as well as a series of services throughout the country including Christian services.
> 
> You repeating something over and over doesn't make it true.
> 
> I don't think you understand what a double standard is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The act of purging any mention of Christianity from public mention, is discrimination.
> 
> 
> That Christianity is purged as though just the mention of it, is inherently wrong or dangerous, while all other faiths and cultures are encouraged to celebrate, or actively celebrated,
> 
> 
> is discrimination and a double standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would maybe be discrimination if mention of Christianity was "purged" in favour of mention of Muslim.
> That hasn't happened.
> You can rest easy.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------   I don't think so , after all , i think that the Personal name JESUS is what was removed wasn't it  IDB ??


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> The change to the parliamentary prayer would remove reference to SPECIFIC religions so any point you're making about discrimination is obviously wrong.
> There was no national call to prayer.
> There was a nationwide screening of a Christian memorial service for the 9/11 victims in 2001.
> National holidays are held for Christian Easter and Christmas.
> Christian ANZAC Day services are held across the country in April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The act of mentioning Christianity is not discrimination.
> 
> The fact that you libs pretend that it is, to justify purging any mention or pubic display of Christianity shows that you libs are religious bigots and is discrimination against Christians, and Christianity.
> 
> 
> The OP mentions a call to prayer observed nation wide. I'm sure the plenty of public officials specifically mentioned it to support it, and celebrate diversity and inclusion.
> 
> 
> The double standard is the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tha act of mentionaing Christianity might not be discrimination...but neither is the act of* not* mentioning Christianity.
> There was no call to prayer.
> There was a call for a nationwide two minute silence and a televised remembrance service as well as a series of services throughout the country including Christian services.
> 
> You repeating something over and over doesn't make it true.
> 
> I don't think you understand what a double standard is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The act of purging any mention of Christianity from public mention, is discrimination.
> 
> 
> That Christianity is purged as though just the mention of it, is inherently wrong or dangerous, while all other faiths and cultures are encouraged to celebrate, or actively celebrated,
> 
> 
> is discrimination and a double standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would maybe be discrimination if mention of Christianity was "purged" in favour of mention of Muslim.
> That hasn't happened.
> You can rest easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------   I don't think so , after all , i think that the Personal name JESUS is what was removed wasn't it  IDB ??
Click to expand...

Oh well...instead of removing 'Jesus'...just add 'Muhammed'...problem solved eh PIMSOE?


----------



## pismoe

mudwhistle said:


> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​


-----------------------------------------------------  i just did another very quick perusal of the OP .     READ the OP again , its the PERSONAL Name of JESUS that was removed from the Parliamentary Prayer that is being objected to as you TRY to reshape the TRUTH  and words from the article into something about Christianity   IDB .


----------



## Correll

idb said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity is purged while Islam is celebrated.
> 
> 
> That is not diversity, that is religious discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity has not been 'purged'.
> The prayer is more inclusive.
> That's the opposite of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you single out ONE religion and don't allow public displays or references or practice to IT, but do for other religions,
> 
> 
> that is religious discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Christian public displays, references and practices all the time.
> In fact, there are several national holidays in the name of Jesus...one of them is even named after his surname.
> Where's the discrimination again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For now. But these actions, and the blatant anti-Christian bias shown by the Left, shows the path they want to go down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right..."For now...but just wait and see what happens"
Click to expand...




I addressed that in the two sentence post you "replied" to.


Try again.


----------



## pismoe

go ahead , i'm just pointing out that YOU are trying to reshape or change the whole  topic .   The whole thing is the removal of JESUS Name IDB .


----------



## mudwhistle

pismoe said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......it's started.
> 
> *New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer*
> 03-30-2019
> Steve Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely two weeks following the mosque shootings in Christchurch, New Zealand, the government has decided to remove all references to Jesus Christ from its parliamentary prayer.
> 
> The move by Speaker of the House Trevor Mallard has angered the country's Christian population. Mallard made the decision in order to drop references to Jesus in order to make the prayer "more inclusive" for all parliamentarians.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reports a reference to "Almighty God" remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian God.
> 
> Earlier this week, around 1,000 people protested just outside of the parliament building in Wellington. The group wanted Jesus name reinstated in the prayer because Christianity is part of the nation's history.
> 
> Ross Smith, the organizer of the event, told _Radio NZ_ the country has a Christian heritage that should not be erased.
> 
> "It's a legacy. The principals and the values that are in this nation are based on our Christian-Judea roots. Removing the name would destroy those roots," he said.
> 
> "He needs a good kick in his pants, and he needs to actually be removed because this is a Christian nation," protester Rieki Teutscher told _Radio NZ_. We don't share his atheism."
> 
> Another demonstrator, Carmel Morgan, said Mallard should have consulted with New Zealanders or announced a referendum before changing the prayer.
> 
> "This is a land of democracy, this is a land of freedom, you know, we want to be a first world country... he took that choice away from us."
> 
> Other New Zealand politicians also voiced their concern over the change made by the speaker without consulting the entire parliament.
> 
> Well, the decision as to what should be changed should be made by parliamentarians and not the speaker – that's our position, I don't mind telling you publicly," deputy prime minister Winston Peters told _RadioNZ_.
> 
> "If you're going to make a change let's have parliament decide – not one person," Peters added.
> 
> Mallard said he had consulted other politicians and the majority he spoke to were in favor of a secular prayer.
> 
> One week after a white supremacist gunman opened fire inside two mosques, killing 50 people, the entire country observed a Muslim call to prayer.  The event was televised nationwide. New Zealand Christians Outraged as Govt Removes All References to Jesus From Parliamentary Prayer​
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------  i just did another very quick perusal of the OP .     READ the OP again , its the PERSONAL Name of JESUS that was removed from the Parliamentary Prayer that is being objected to as you TRY to reshape the TRUTH  and words from the article into something about Christianity   IDB .
Click to expand...

I don't have to read the OP again....because I published it......that was my contention from the beginning.
Removing Jesus removes Christianity from the prayer. Maybe they want to replace Jesus with Muhammad.


----------



## pismoe

yeah , maybe .   Names are important all through history ,   Even my Real name comes from or with an Historical meaning .    I put up the OP  again because  i think that i saw IDB trying to reshape the information in the OP .   I think that the OP shows that the issue is the REMOVAL of JESUS Name because i think that JESUS is a minor Prophet in 'islam' but without the name of JESUS Christianity ceases to exist  MWhistle .


----------



## ThirdTerm

The OP is the fake news spread on Twitter. The references to Jesus and the Queen were removed from the parliamentary prayer in 2017, not in response to the Christchurch attack.



> Almighty God,
> 
> Humbly acknowledging our need for Thy guidance in all things, and laying aside all private and personal interests, we beseech Thee to grant that we may conduct the affairs of this House and of our country to the glory of Thy holy name, the maintenance of true religion and justice, the honour of the Queen, and the public welfare, peace, and tranquillity of New Zealand, through Jesus Christ our Lord.
> 
> Amen.



No, New Zealand did not remove references to Jesus from its parliamentary prayer in response to the Christchurch mosque shootings


----------



## idb

ThirdTerm said:


> The OP is the fake news spread on Twitter. The references to Jesus and the Queen were removed from the parliamentary prayer in 2017, not in response to the Christchurch attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almighty God,
> 
> Humbly acknowledging our need for Thy guidance in all things, and laying aside all private and personal interests, we beseech Thee to grant that we may conduct the affairs of this House and of our country to the glory of Thy holy name, the maintenance of true religion and justice, the honour of the Queen, and the public welfare, peace, and tranquillity of New Zealand, through Jesus Christ our Lord.
> 
> Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, New Zealand did not remove references to Jesus from its parliamentary prayer in response to the Christchurch mosque shootings
Click to expand...

Although this has been pointed out several times in this thread...it doesn't suit the narrative of those that need to be outraged.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

idb said:


> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is the fake news spread on Twitter. The references to Jesus and the Queen were removed from the parliamentary prayer in 2017, not in response to the Christchurch attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almighty God,
> 
> Humbly acknowledging our need for Thy guidance in all things, and laying aside all private and personal interests, we beseech Thee to grant that we may conduct the affairs of this House and of our country to the glory of Thy holy name, the maintenance of true religion and justice, the honour of the Queen, and the public welfare, peace, and tranquillity of New Zealand, through Jesus Christ our Lord.
> 
> Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, New Zealand did not remove references to Jesus from its parliamentary prayer in response to the Christchurch mosque shootings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Although this has been pointed out several times in this thread...it doesn't suit the narrative of those that need to be outraged.
Click to expand...

I dont know why you are bothering. They are determined to be victimised. In fact they need it.


----------



## pismoe

ThirdTerm said:


> The OP is the fake news spread on Twitter. The references to Jesus and the Queen were removed from the parliamentary prayer in 2017, not in response to the Christchurch attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almighty God,
> 
> Humbly acknowledging our need for Thy guidance in all things, and laying aside all private and personal interests, we beseech Thee to grant that we may conduct the affairs of this House and of our country to the glory of Thy holy name, the maintenance of true religion and justice, the honour of the Queen, and the public welfare, peace, and tranquillity of New Zealand, through Jesus Christ our Lord.
> 
> Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, New Zealand did not remove references to Jesus from its parliamentary prayer in response to the Christchurch mosque shootings
Click to expand...

--------------------------------   i argue  nothing about the reason for the removal of the name Jesus .    'mosque' shooting , who cares ?? All i comment on is that the name of Jesus was removed from the Parliamentary Prayer at some time fairly recently   TTerm .


----------



## pismoe

'almighty god' is NOT Jesus and it was the name of Jesus that was removed Gentlemen .


----------

